# What's the best LEGAL high you've ever gotten? Rate them



## Seattle_Stranger

If this isn't in the right place, I apologize, please move it.

So there's so many legal highs (not counting perscription drugs), I want to know what is the best one?  I know everyone has their different tastes, but I want to hear about good highs people have had that are 100% in compliance with the law.

For me, I'll have to go with salvia.  Amazing.

I also drank a bunch of kava tea and took 200mg of 5-htp, and that gave me a kinda of euphoric natural high, which was cool.

Anybody have good experiences?  Like, kratom, kava kava, nutmeg, poppy seed, etc..


----------



## drug_mentor

Alcohol would have to be my favourite legal high. I haven't done too many though. Codeine was better than DXM since I didn't really care for DXM. I imagine San Pedro cacti would be pretty sweet.


----------



## rangrz

MDPV IME best DARI...only methamphetamine compares as a stim ime.
desoxypipradol...I found it decent, smooth and mellow, just lasts forever (like all weekend)
MDMcat...like MDMA, but about 30% weaker.
mephedrone...trippy mdmaish, but speedier and kinda funky.
4-floroamphetamine....slightly empathogenic stimulant.


are all very good, fairly easy to get, legal highs. (under the canadian laws anyways)

poppy pod tea is also awesome. CWE'd codeine, at least here in Canada, is also an easy and good choice.
dextromethorphan is a decent NMDA channel blocker...just get caps and avoid syrup for puking.
phenazepam is a good benzo that is not covered in usa/canada.

if you have access to serious lab facilities, you come up with alot more too. these are just all easy to get ones. either at the pharmacy, or a bit of interneting and you have them.

nutmeg is total shit. its unpleasant.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Yeah I was just at the store trying to find poppy seeds for tea and all they had was those little shakers, they didn't have any like 1lb bag or anything.  Where would I find that??


----------



## Swift Serenity

DXM for me. summer time of 08 was the best of my life


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Swift Serenity said:


> DXM for me. summer time of 08 was the best of my life



For DXM, do you just drink a lot of cough syrup?  Or is there a better way?


----------



## rangrz

gelcaps...robotussin caps are better. you can also internet pure DXM powder if your so inclined.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Reccomended dosage?


----------



## rangrz

there is alot of info on it.

start low, like 200mg, and work up. this way, you dont get pwned in a very strong trip without expecting it.


----------



## drug_mentor

Can't believe I forgot about nitrous! That is an extremely good legal high, I wouldn't rate it above alcohol because you can't do it all the time but while on other drugs it is EXTREMELY fun.


----------



## Swift Serenity

i started with 654mg my first trip ever. it felt like i was on opiates and really drunk at first, then it was extremely happy, then i was dancing for what felt like hours and it was like i was on ecstasy. greatest time ever haha

 yea you can drink it, id say start with like a bottle (i think its 354mg for liquid and the pills are 300mg). 




i always wondered where to get nitrous (sorry if that is a dumb question). like can you get it out of those whip cream cans??


----------



## rangrz

nitrous is also avilable cheap online, or you can buy biiig tanks from compressed gas suppliers...get food grade, automotive has a addative to make it poison.


----------



## gates_motel

Swift Serenity said:


> DXM for me. summer time of 08 was the best of my life


Hell yeah.  I use to love that stuff.  

One summer I took it every day before my special-ed summer school class.  The whole time I couldn't talk straight or do anything normal, and everyone thought I was retarded.  When I quit DXM at the start of school in Fall, people were astonished by my sudden change of mental state.  good times 

Actually, I like it better than Ketamine, though I quit using both.  Best anti depressants I have ever tried.  Better than buprenorphine.  

Not sure how healthy it was, though.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

I have to get some of this DXM now....


----------



## Swift Serenity

gates_motel said:


> Hell yeah.  I use to love that stuff.
> 
> One summer I took it every day before my special-ed summer school class.  The whole time I couldn't talk straight or do anything normal, and everyone thought I was retarded.  When I quit DXM at the start of school in Fall, people were astonished by my sudden change of mental state.  good times
> 
> Actually, I like it better than Ketamine, though I quit using both.  Best anti depressants I have ever tried.  Better than buprenorphine.
> 
> Not sure how healthy it was, though.




lol my summer consisted of going to work everyday (construction) with a huge smile on my face at 7am only having slept an hour, then going home to sleep untill around 9pm to wake up and down more robo. i lived on the shit haha, and my tolerance never effected me until i stopped that summer. every night i would be in a different world. one time i was in a castle, jungle, city, space. i even talked to my dick to take a piss. i was always dancing too, it was the greatest drug for me at that time. i wish i could go back


----------



## thcontin

JWH-018 is the best if your looking for a cannabis like high, other than that nitrous is pretty fun, never really got into dxm the cough medicine made me extremely sick everytime.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

You guys are making me anxious.  Not tonight though, I'm going to get stoned off my ass on some dank new MJ I just picked up with a lovely lady this evening.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

thcontin said:


> JWH-018 is the best if your looking for a cannabis like high, other than that nitrous is pretty fun, never really got into dxm the cough medicine made me extremely sick everytime.



Not really interested in a weed-alternative because I have/can get plenty of that.  I'm looking for different highs, LSD-like highs, opiate-like highs, etc..


----------



## Swift Serenity

then id say DXM 


painkillers and LSD is what i compare it to now that i have tried all of them. but this is when i first started. now i wont even touch the stuff cause my tolerance









i remember the night when i drank 3 1/2 bottles then smoked 4 bowls of mary j. i swear i had OEV like crazy. people were flying at me and they looked real, i had the most detailed hallucinations of my life and it was the GREATEST trip i ever had. ever. i suggest you smoke when you do DXM


----------



## Lawrence

How Euphoric is MDPV ?


----------



## Swift Serenity

i read it pretty good but it can cause tachycardia


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

I will do that.  I'll try 300mg of DXM and smoke a bowl....another night.


----------



## pallidamors

Seattle_Stranger said:


> Not really interested in a weed-alternative because I have/can get plenty of that.  I'm looking for different highs, LSD-like highs, opiate-like highs, etc..



If you are looking for opiate-like highs, I'd recommend kratom. It's only illegal in a couple countries, provides a great opiate high if you don't have a tolerance, plus a goofy stimulant-like effect, making it a bit like tramadol or codeine n' caffeine. My opiate tolerance is so high that I can't really get high from kratom anymore, but I still find it to be my favorite legal drug since it keeps me from going through withdrawals on the days that I can't score.


----------



## gates_motel

kratom sound interesting.  Would this be ok to use with an anti-depressant?  IE, no serotonin effects?  I'm too tired to look this up right now.


----------



## pallidamors

^I wouldn't recommend mixing kratom with SSRI antidepressants. I havent seen that kratom has definitively been proven to have 5-HT effects, but subjectively, I'd say that it has some type of SSRI or 5-HT agonist effect, or NE agonist/RU effects...either way...I wouldn't mix kratom with an antidepressant. The potential for serotonin syndrome, seizures, or dangerous overstimulation seems to be rife with that combo.


----------



## burn out

Alcohol by far. Nothing else even comes close.


----------



## FlawedByDesign

Seattle_Stranger said:


> I will do that.  I'll try 300mg of DXM and smoke a bowl....another night.



as the other guy said...smoking when  robo tripping will send you into another dimension. I binged on robo 3 out of 4 years of highschool and had done it at least 50 times before one night and then i did 600mgs and smoked and was like at least as fucked up as my first hit of lucy


----------



## Infinite Jest

4-fluoroamphetamine by far - stimulant with MDMA-like euphoria/love
Methylone was good - like a chilled, lovey MDMA; but the comedown was horrible
MeOPP was quite good the one time I took it

These drugs may not be legal in your country; they were legal at the time and place I took them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

5mg IM 2c-E


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Poppy pod tea is TECHNICALLY illegal (schedule II) however since it is not enforced it is de facto illegal and extremely easy to obtain. 

A lot of the aforementioned legal highs are very effective but many don't compare to the illicit ones... poppy pods contain an appreciable amount of morphine. 

Its the real deal.


----------



## Floaters

pallidamors said:


> ^I wouldn't recommend mixing kratom with SSRI antidepressants. I havent seen that kratom has definitively been proven to have 5-HT effects, but subjectively, I'd say that it has some type of SSRI or 5-HT agonist effect, or NE agonist/RU effects...either way...I wouldn't mix kratom with an antidepressant. The potential for serotonin syndrome, seizures, or dangerous overstimulation seems to be rife with that combo.



Shit!  I had never heard that through all of my research on Kratom.  I'm on Prozac and just received some Kratom.  I better do more research before i try that combo.  Would that just be in large doses of Kratom?  I was just going to start with 4 grams.


----------



## Too many doses

I've had a couple intense DXM trips, but there aren't many good ones out there. All of the classics are illegal that should say something.


----------



## HighonLife

pod tea (technically illegal but when you buy most herbs and such they are not for consumption and by doing so could be considered illegal atleast with these three maybe), san pedro, ayahuasca ingredients can be bought legally


----------



## skoat

1) Salvia

2) Kava-Kava (Before I had a benzo tolerance)

3) Kratom (Before I had an opiate tolerance)

In that order for the most part.  Too bad slavia is being made illegal everywhere for the most part.  Kava-Kava was personally shocking at its effectiveness and I must say I truly enjoyed the numbing dirt-water taste.  Kratom and combinations have always been alright.


----------



## Bardeaux

Peruvian torch cacti. Its not exactly 100% legal but its obtainable. It has generated some of my favorite experiences out of any drugs, legal or not.


----------



## dankstersauce

san pedro cacti + n2o.  was pretty awesome

poppy pods are awesome (and super addicting).  Add some Soma (kind of legal) and soma and poppies are usually good for a nice nod.

And although it's not "legal" it's definitely easy to extract your own DMT with otc products.  Counting DMT, I'd say my favorite sorta legal high would be n2o+DMT.  
Take a nice rip off the DMT pipe, followed by a double nitrous balloon and become one with the vibrations.


----------



## Heuristic

10 mile cross country run a few years ago.


----------



## Feste

Cactus, poppy pods & aya.


----------



## caizar

weight lifting heavy deadlifts and squats,Nice natural endorphine release,Man you feel so good after a good session in the gym..!!


----------



## Swift Serenity

Oh ROXIanne! said:


> as the other guy said...smoking when  robo tripping will send you into another dimension. I binged on robo 3 out of 4 years of highschool and had done it at least 50 times before one night and then i did 600mgs and smoked and was like at least as fucked up as my first hit of lucy




yea when you combine the two imo it turns to a whole different drug of its own


----------



## ILOVETORELAX

LEGAL? OTC= unisom 400mg-500mg, seein shit that werent there, lets just say its kinda freaky, im not gona do that again haha.....


----------



## Larson0

How good is kava kava? i wanted to get some a long time ago but i just heard it wasn't worth it and was a pain to find a good vendor. 

does it go well mixed? im aware of the dangers....talking low doses of each. 

oh and poppy pods. technically illegal but you wouldn't think so with how easy they are to get. best painkiller out there IMO.


----------



## enzymex

Cane2theLeft said:


> Poppy pod tea is TECHNICALLY illegal (schedule II) however since it is not enforced it is de facto illegal and extremely easy to obtain.
> 
> A lot of the aforementioned legal highs are very effective but many don't compare to the illicit ones... poppy pods contain an appreciable amount of morphine.
> 
> Its the real deal.



+1

Poppy material is harder to process to a stage where one could get a rush out of it, which is why it doesn't appeal to everyone, but it lasts long and the high itself is every bit as good as a moderate-to-high dose of Morphine. I'm lucky to have found about the pods a few years ago, as I perefer Morphine to stuff like Oxy or Hydro and I do not have to score my Opiates from the black market anymore.


----------



## kzorro

kratom is my new favorite legal high


----------



## BigBadDopeMan

drug_mentor said:


> Can't believe I forgot about nitrous! That is an extremely good legal high, I wouldn't rate it above alcohol because you can't do it all the time but while on other drugs it is EXTREMELY fun.



Aww man, you beat me to it....whippets! definitely! Also, although not quite as safe but some other inhalants that will out your dick in the dirt, freon and butane....not so great now that I'm up in my 30s but at 14 15 16 you gotta get what you can


----------



## BigBadDopeMan

I was thinking too, although I'm not too sure of the legality in the US....(I did find them growing in a oublic park though) 2 plants, Belladona and Angel Trumpets.....talk about thinking you're on another planet


----------



## pallidamors

Floaters said:


> Shit!  I had never heard that through all of my research on Kratom.  I'm on Prozac and just received some Kratom.  I better do more research before i try that combo.  Would that just be in large doses of Kratom?  I was just going to start with 4 grams.



Yeah, I mean with small doses of kratom it wouldnt be too bad, its at the higher doses that it would probably start to interact.

And whoever said smoking on DXM will fuck you up, theyre right. I was using an imaginary machete to hack through nonexistant trees just to walk to my closet when i tried that ccombination.


----------



## FlawedByDesign

pallidamors said:


> And whoever said smoking on DXM will fuck you up, theyre right. I was using an imaginary machete to hack through nonexistant trees just to walk to my closet when i tried that ccombination.



I had a similar experience except it was smoking while on a high dose of K. i felt like i was swimming through water just walking across my room, and then sat in my pitch black closet for three hours just staring of into space...and i literally mean space, the darkness became the universe.... I was floating by millions of stars and planets...def. a trip to remember


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

I ordered kratom from Mr. Kratom and tried several cups, didn't do jack for me.  I drank some Kava tea I bought from the store, and that was calming, relaxing, numbed my toungue, felt nice but by no means did I feel "high".

I wish I knew where to find enough poppy seeds to make tea.  



> the high itself is every bit as good as a moderate-to-high dose of Morphine.



That makes me want it REALLY bad...


----------



## Repulse

Alcohol no doubt! Nothing is more fun and socially accepted legally anyway


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Repulse said:


> Alcohol no doubt! Nothing is more fun and socially accepted legally anyway



I do agree, however I've been drinking since before I could complete sentences, so alcohol doesn't quite have the luster anymore.  I want something different.


----------



## pallidamors

Seattle_Stranger said:


> I ordered kratom from Mr. Kratom and tried several cups, didn't do jack for me.  I drank some Kava tea I bought from the store, and that was calming, relaxing, numbed my toungue, felt nice but by no means did I feel "high".
> 
> I wish I knew where to find enough poppy seeds to make tea.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me want it REALLY bad...


yeah, i feel like kratom doesnt work for everybody. if you have any opiate tolerance, whether natural or due to use, it probably won't do much more than keep you from going into withdrawal. 

if youre going to make tea, though, do yourself a favor and just use pods, don't bother with the seeds. not every brand of seed works, and you need a ton of them. its just not worth the time and effort, the pods are much more savory..i actually think the pod tea is somewhat tasty.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

yeah but can't you only get pods from online?  what if you don't have a credit card or whatever?


----------



## enzymex

Seattle_Stranger said:


> I ordered kratom from Mr. Kratom and tried several cups, didn't do jack for me.  I drank some Kava tea I bought from the store, and that was calming, relaxing, numbed my toungue, felt nice but by no means did I feel "high".
> 
> I wish I knew where to find enough poppy seeds to make tea.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me want it REALLY bad...




Some seeds can actually be very cheap and potent, but finding a good bulk source for ones that are coated with enough goodies will be challenging. Most brands are well washed and gives no high. Trial and error is pretty much the only way...

Pods are easily avaliable by mail order.

I'm in Europe and can get them from 2 different floral stores in my city. There's also vendors that sells them by mail order here.

There should be some decent mail sources for Pods in USA and Canada, if you don't mind paying a little for shipping. You just need to order enough to make the shipping costs worth it. There might be some sweet deals on Ebay and there should be a few vendors with homepage on the net specializing in pods. Try doing a search with google...


----------



## Feste

DonkeyPunch said:


> yeah but can't you only get pods from online?  what if you don't have a credit card or whatever?



Arts & crafts shops sell them - dried flower arranging & all that.

Just don't buy any covered in varnish, paint or whatever.


----------



## pallidamors

DonkeyPunch said:


> yeah but can't you only get pods from online?  what if you don't have a credit card or whatever?



Good point, man. I know that some people are able to obtain them in floral shops, but I've never seen them sold in any. Guess I'm just not frequenting the right places.

There are prepaid credit cards that you don't need to provide much information to obtain, they take about a week to receive them from Visa, but they work just the same as a regular credit card. That would allow any interested party to to order whatever they wanted online!


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

^ your right I forgot about them, and you can get them from any grocery store.  at least around here anyway just put the cash on them and spend away.


----------



## Swift Serenity

yea. where can i obtain nitrous? out of a reddi whip can?


----------



## mr.dopeman

^ you can but its not a very good method. best is a cracker, balloon, and chargers.


----------



## Swift Serenity

why not?


a cracker? could explain the process of getting it please


----------



## lollerskater

DonkeyPunch said:


> yeah but can't you only get pods from online?  what if you don't have a credit card or whatever?



Ebay + paypal ftw.


----------



## Valve

Swift Serenity said:


> why not?
> 
> 
> a cracker? could explain the process of getting it please



a cracker is basically the thing that opens the canisters so you can put the N2O into a balloon, alot of local places i've found call it a "sports flate" for inflating basketballs and such with CO2 cartridges.  

But anyway you can get Nitrous chargers at most head shops/sex shops and such.  also online/ebay for food prep.  

Once you get the cracker and canisters, screw the charger into the cracker all the way, put a balloon on the end, twist a little to the left and your balloon inflates! be careful though you can freeze your hand to the cracker  x_x  also don't breathe back into the balloon after you inhale, take some breaths of oxygen!


----------



## Coolio

Pods are NOT legal. They are just very selectively prosecuted. You can be prosecuted for possession with intent to distribute a Schedule I narcotic (opium poppy straw) for possession of dried pods containing morphine.

So far eBay and the DEA are happy allowing the illegal pod trade to flourish.


----------



## zrawdog

how come they don't care about pods?


----------



## River City King

Nitrous. Im a welder so I always have to get my oxy acetylene tanks refilled, the same place that refills the tanks also has tanks of n02 (Its used for a very weird type of welding, where you need to creat a fake atmosphere) fuck, 70$ for a tanks almost as tall as me with nob you just gotta twist to get it out, its awsome! but 100$ deposit for the tanks.

everyone who likes nitrous should go to welding supply centers.


----------



## Bavanai

Some pills from a local legal highs shop, they were called "E=XTC", ofc they're nothing close to MDMA but they give an amphetamine-like high with less pronounced side-effects and absolutely no comedown, effects subsided smoothly with no depression. But the paranoia is stronger than amphetamine's. My guess would be that they contain MBZP.


----------



## toyneboi

When i cant find my weed or x...i have a cocktail i'll make:

2 xanax
2 vicodeines
1 flexiril

this shit is soooooooooo fun...then add some alcohol...dont over do it. but shit thats the best damn legal high i can think of

some say benadryl thats shit just makes me sleepy lmao


----------



## phatass

ganja when i was in holland .. or salvia maybe... its sort of 50/50 chance of havin a good trip or a bad one... i also tried LSA but i thought it succked...


----------



## shoolameet

I think nitrous is my favorite legal high, but I also haven't tried a whole lot of legal stuff.
DXM is really fun, but I hate that robopuke. 
I also don't understand how someone is capable of robotripping without weed. That is a necessity when I trip. It also helps put off the robopuke for a good couple hours allowing me to keep the capsules down for as long as possible.
And don't by the syrup, stick to capsules (name brand is usually better than store brand) or zicam cough max. Syrups are a guaranteed way to puke imo.


----------



## iSmoke

DXM, for sure.
First time was 300mg, great starting dosage. 
Great trip at 600mg, now.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Pod Tea
Kava
Kratom
Benzedrex
Nitrous
Tabacco
Alcohol


----------



## Self_Cultivated

In highschool our gym teacher made us do these weird lung breathing exercises, two minutes into it my head was so light and i was so dizzy I fell to the floor laughing ....
As far as legal and extremely cheap, thats gotta be it for me.


----------



## hoopyfrood

How 'bout adrenaline? The first time going off a huge ski jump was nice.  XD


----------



## diche

Organic poppy seeds, 300grams had me itching


----------



## jstb0b

Poppy Pod Tea hands down


----------



## HighonLife

ya i originally said pod tea, san pedro and Aya, but who ever said adrenaline was right im not an adrenaline junkie but shit gets to me when i am doing something "risky"<-- i guess thats the best way to say it


----------



## zrawdog

wait adrenaline is actually a good high? i heard it has no recreational value or something. it comes in the inhaler right?


----------



## rangrz

the random piperazines too.

PFPP imo is the best of them.
1,3diethylamylamine is a mediocre, short lived stimulant....on the upside, no real comedown except crushing physical tiredness...for about an hour.


----------



## rangrz

zrawdog said:


> wait adrenaline is actually a good high? i heard it has no recreational value or something. it comes in the inhaler right?


high blood pressure, rapid heart rate and anxiety, fuck yeah.

its involved it the highs of stims, but only along with dopamine.


----------



## ArtVandalay

1. Poppy Pods
2. Kava
3. Kratom
4. Nitrous
5. Benzedrex


----------



## Frank Lucas

Dunkin Donuts Iced Coffee


----------



## hoopyfrood

rangrz said:


> high blood pressure, rapid heart rate and anxiety, fuck yeah.
> 
> its involved it the highs of stims, but only along with dopamine.



Fuck yeah is right.


----------



## dputty

The reason I believe that many legal drugs don't produce a great experience is because many of them need to be prepared in a specific way. Not to mention that legal highs are generally very physically taxing.

1. Kratom takes first place if you don't count pods. The 15x extract will give you a stimulating opiate buzz if you don't have much of a opiate tolerance. I have been working on a tincture following a guide you can buy at kratomtincture.com. Very good guide, I recommend it to anyone wanting to either a) get a strong kratom product without paying through the nose or b) wants to touch his toes into a little chemistry. I was shocked at how smart and detalied, yet intuitive, the guide was. Kudos to those who created it. That said, I have a kratom tincture that, with a couple droppers under the tongue, provides a very sedating/analgesic feeling. You can also customize your tincture to be more stimulating, or to be balanced.

2. I dig caffeine a lot. Haven't been drinknig much lately due to throat pain, but it's a pretty dam good stim. for being legal. You can tell how strong it is by how fast your ass is in the john after you drink a nicely pulled doubleshot of espresso.

I don't really know how I'd rank the rest, but Benadryl is a decent way to relax before bed in the absence of a benzo... 

Amanitas are pretty cool, but to take the amount necessary to get a decent trip is a little more than I can handle... considering the shit smells and tastes like a fuckin foot. Maybe I'll look into making a tincture with it... hmm. Does cause some wacky constipation.

HBW seeds will make you trip but in my opinion it's scary as fuck. It gave me a rash all over my body thought I was gonna have to check myself in to the ER.. I was withdrawing from strattera at the time too though.. so don't go by my opinion on this one. 

Anyways, haven't tried salvia, I've heard it's pretty cool. I'm not much of a psychadelic guy though.

Peace!


----------



## daysonatrain

poppy pods, ayahuasca and san pedro, why buy illegal drugs when you got these?


----------



## HighonLife

^everyone needs weed


----------



## Outta Pocket

Probably a high-dose of DXM (no tolerance; 140 lbs.; two of those Zicam vials) in total darkness just lying in bed... Not something I'll repeat (IMO DXM is not very "pleasant" or fun), but a very, very interesting experience for sure...

San Pedro, Ayahuasca, poppy pod tea... All great, but when I think of legal highs I think of walking into a store...


----------



## HighonLife

^but if you go to the right stores: pods can be found at craft and floral stores, san pedro  and Aya ingredients can be bought at some headshops (not good prices or quality IMO) and some people have boughten live trichocereus varieties from walmart. 
i was just never a big fan of DXM so i guess i am little biased


----------



## litesleeperr

*best actual or momst enjoyable.*

I'm having a great time on an alternating blend of kava and kratom tea. and phenazepam.  I liken it to another drug it's just sweet. Not totally intense just a chill mad cheap way to party on a budget. The "Best" legal high I got off some 60x salvia extract at a festival. I took one good puff of that and fucking it felt like I spanned the universe to reclaim my home. But not in a pleasant way, i think thats definately the hardest I've ever tripped had but the worst at once. the BEST would have been a massive ballon where the whole world pullled me into the middle of a soccer game, I came out of that hit and was like " I took a balloon and thought I was at a fucking soccer game!"


----------



## shoolameet

rangrz said:


> the random piperazines too.
> 
> PFPP imo is the best of them.
> 1,3diethylamylamine is a mediocre, short lived stimulant....on the upside, no real comedown except crushing physical tiredness...for about an hour.



Ugh, I tried PFPP once and it was a complete waste of money IMO. 

I had all of the nasty side effects of speed (racing heart, nausea, restlessness, anxiety, etc) and I didn't even feel high. 
I literally spent the entire time in bed curled up in a ball other than the couple of times I got up to puke. I even tried putting on some music to make me feel better and it just made my head spin faster.


----------



## iameatingjam

salvia + dxm
its amazing what a fucked up high you can get with this combo. It feels like the salvia lasts until the dxm is over.


----------



## judgefooky

iameatingjam said:


> salvia + dxm
> its amazing what a fucked up high you can get with this combo. It feels like the salvia lasts until the dxm is over.



fuck that salvias raw.....   all oftha actual legal highs (with a doseage on the pack seem to be shit to me) sayin that i was givin a pack of 4 but  they fll out th card other day an still spent hours on y knees lookin em ;/


----------



## shadow_onion

I'd go with salvia also.  I've tried nutmeg, which got me kinda high but was just too much of a pain to ingest (fuck eating 13 grams of that stuff).  I've also tried morning glory seeds but really didn't feel much more than a slight body buzz.


----------



## judgefooky

shadow_onion said:


> I'd go with salvia also.  I've tried nutmeg, which got me kinda high but was just too much of a pain to ingest (fuck eating 13 grams of that stuff).  I've also tried morning glory seeds but really didn't feel much more than a slight body buzz.



I would say salvia is the most effective legal high ive ever had x50 but it definitely wasnt my favourite  i personally think ushrooms are better either hawain or indian


----------



## b4rd

marijuana. I have a club card.


----------



## judgefooky

b4rd said:


> marijuana. I have a club card.






Im not totally sure thats legal ya know.....   but then sayin that neithers most of the legal ones lo

yh the real buzz is when you dont have to take anything like hoopfrood said adrenaline nothing like being chased trying ta get away or thinking shit that was close i could have died then.,.....


----------



## BIGsherm7272

Phenazepam anyone? (as long as you don't over-do it)


----------



## Tunnelfission

Ephedrine used to carry a zip!


----------



## Hippy Flip

for me itll be nitrous and oxycotton


----------



## Bupe

2c-e, JWH-018, and mephedrone. The other 2c's are great too. Nitrous is fun but a waste of money since the high is so short.


----------



## LivingOnValium

I'll say MDPV. Wish it was still legal..


----------



## jamesBrown

Why do people keep saying "poppy pods" and "san pedro"???

Where I live, it's illegal to use these pschyoactive substances. You would definitely be arrested if the police somehow found out your using poppy pods for the opiate alkaloids in them or the san pedro cactus for its mescaline. The law states you can posses these things, but it is illegal to "consume" or "extract" the illegal alkaloids from them. I'm not like trying to call everyone out and say your asnwers are wrong, im just wondering if they changed the laws recently or something.  

Cuz if its not illegal to take san pedro or poppy pods, then they too will be in the top 5 of my fav legal highs for sure.

Otherwise.....

ciggarettes after a big meal

and Kava Kava........as well as Kratom and adrenaline


----------



## LivingOnValium

jamesBrown said:


> and Kava Kava........as well as Kratom and adrenaline



????

Do you actually find epinephrine injection to be recreational? IM, i suppose?


----------



## jamesBrown

No, im actually not talking about epinephprine being injected into me....

Im talking doing something crazy/wild/intense/dangerous to get an adrelanine rush.....so in a way Im injecting myself with epinephrine thats allready inside me.

See what I mean?


----------



## LivingOnValium

OK then...

I don't think of endogenous andrenaline as a substance to get high of.

We seem have different perspectives on the matter. I'm not wanting/going to argue this. Just stating my subjective opinion...


----------



## Levvytation

Mephedrone (when it was legal..it was officially banned late last year) is an incredible high the first few times, then it turns into a nightmare to be honest..

There of course new RC's that are still legal but I'm not going into that here except to say *be very careful!*

The safer/better legals imo are..

Codeine
Kratom
valerium
Magic mushrooms...but only legal *WHEN PICKED OFF A FIELD FRESH!*

dry them/prepare a tea from them etc is *not* legal, not here in the UK anyway.

Have fun but be careful Google is your friend...

*edit* & as james brown mentioned above, kava. Excellent stuff..


----------



## korei

ive had pleasant nights with kava.... i heard really good things about kanna, but i could never get it to work...


----------



## ThePharmicist

Everyone's saying pod tea is a great legal high. Honestly, I've tried it but haven't had any good results.

I ordered 50 some medium to large pods from a vendor. Tried making tea, didn't feel a thing. Then I tried the ice-o-lator method and was left with sticky opium like stuff and that stuff didn't get me off either. I think my tolerance is too high. I wish there was a way to gauge how many MGs of morphine and codeine your actually consuming. Or better yet a quick method to extract the morphine and codeine into a salt that you could weigh out.


----------



## Wolfy90

Red X Dawn


----------



## brahma_bull

Beta Phenylethylamine (PEA) 1000-2500 mg on an empty stomach, flushed with black coffee will give you the adrenaline rush.


----------



## Levvytation

ThePharmicist said:


> Everyone's saying pod tea is a great legal high. Honestly, I've tried it but haven't had any good results.
> 
> I ordered 50 some medium to large pods from a vendor. Tried making tea, didn't feel a thing. Then I tried the ice-o-lator method and was left with sticky opium like stuff and that stuff didn't get me off either. I think my tolerance is too high. I wish there was a way to gauge how many MGs of morphine and codeine your actually consuming. Or better yet a quick method to extract the morphine and codeine into a salt that you could weigh out.



Try grinding the pods into as fine a powder as possible & just chug a few teaspoons down with GFJ. That way you get everything out of them, & the fibre helps prevent the bad constipation


----------



## Keif' Richards

Legal? I'd have to say alcohol, although I'm not 21 so...


----------



## rxpirate

Triple c's coricidin cough and cold. Way better than drinking a bottle of Tussin. I was doing those things like crazy when I was kid. Dramamine would make you see a lot of things that weren't there. I would have full conversations with people and they would just disappear. And nitrous was always fun. And the top would be going to Amsterdam, the smart shops have a nice variety of shrooms even some from back home in Florida. The peyote was good but costly and of course all the buds and hash were awesome.


----------



## rxpirate

Oh, I forgot about the angel trumpets too, those things are crazy strong. And FYI there is a tree in the center of Disney's Epcot center, even a little sign saying angel trumpet on it.


----------



## rolls_

poppy seed tea and nitrous


----------



## ashtray girl

Levvytation said:


> Magic mushrooms...but only legal *WHEN PICKED OFF A FIELD FRESH!*
> 
> dry them/prepare a tea from them etc is *not* legal, not here in the UK anyway.


Psilocybin hasn't been legal in the UK for a few years.  It used to be that fresh were legal and dried were Class A.

2004 or 2005 was when the law changed, iirc.


----------



## carbon unit

I enjoy 3gm Kratom extract 15x mixed into some iced tea.

Smoking Blue Lily of the Nile extract is nice, kind of like a mild opiate high.

White and Blue Lotus extracts worked well for me too.

Plugging full spectrum Blue Lily 10x extract and/or the hydrosol has a nice effect too.

Kanna extract is pretty potent...  smoke maybe 100 - 150 mg and I feel a stimulating mood lift.. combines really well with weed.

Practically speaking though, I love going on a strong good coffee and cigarette binge.


----------



## Keaton

Salvia
Nitrous


----------



## HKSpowered

for me it was smoking "black magic smoke" and "k2".... its like dried leaves that they claim to be incense, but they spray it down with a synthetic cannabinoid that does not show up on drug tests.... i think if you wiki about it its called "Spice (drug)"


----------



## Elesde718

Love would prolly be the best legal high ive had.  Spike diamond is strong like a mothafucker but too much will give you brain tumors.  Nutmeg is only good the first time if you use it fresh.  Hawaiian baby woodrose are pretty interesting.  San pedro and peruvian torch are my favorites tho.  and pussy


----------



## jamesBrown

san pedro is illegal


...unless your talking about getting high by just looking at it


----------



## Elesde718

jamesBrown said:


> san pedro is illegal
> 
> 
> ...unless your talking about getting high by just looking at it



not where i am.  your prolly thinkin peyote


----------



## Shaman_RN

iameatingjam said:


> salvia + dxm
> its amazing what a fucked up high you can get with this combo. It feels like the salvia lasts until the dxm is over.



This feeling happened to me but with LSA.  I had 'salvia--sling-shot' effects that lasted for hours.  Very intense experience


----------



## jamesBrown

Elesde718 said:


> not where i am.  your prolly thinkin peyote



No, san pedro contains mescaline...just like peyote....therefore it is illegal to extact the mescaline OR consume it. It isnt, however, illegal to simply own a san pedro cactus. Same goes for peyote....I think.

But I personally know people who have gotten arrested for consuming san pedro for the mescaline inside.

_"San Pedro and the other columnar mescaline-containing cacti are not specifically scheduled, but they contain the controlled substance mescaline. Mescaline is a Schedule I substance in the U.S. Because of their ubiquitous availability through nurseries and major plant vendors across the country, as well as in arboretums and on government property, simple possession of columnar mescaline-containing cacti with no intent to ingest is de facto legal.

Sellers (or anyone) who represent the cactus as a source of mescaline or sell them for their psychoactive properties (for "getting high") are at far higher risk of prosecution. Any preparation of the cactus for ingestion would likely turn the plant into a clearly scheduled (illegal) material. We are not aware of any convictions for the possession or sale of non-peyote mescaline-containing cacti such as San Pedro, but this does not mean that the cacti are "legal", it just means that the cactus has not been considered a problem and is currently not treated as a controlled plant by the police."_

http://www.erowid.org/plants/cacti/cacti_law.shtml


----------



## Levvytation

ashtray girl said:


> Psilocybin hasn't been legal in the UK for a few years.  It used to be that fresh were legal and dried were Class A.
> 
> 2004 or 2005 was when the law changed, iirc.



Yep, technically. BUT.....




> Under Clause 21 of the Drugs Act 2005, it is now an offence to import, export, produce, supply, possess or possess with intent to supply magic mushrooms, including in the form of grow kits.
> 
> *Exceptions will be made for people who unknowingly pick the mushrooms in the wild or find them growing in their garden,* and critics have argued the act will be difficult to police



8)If the police (unlikely) caught you picking magic mushrooms, you just say you didn't know what they were...end of.

The only thing that the change in the law has achieved is to stop headshops selling fresh mushrooms...it was bound to happen eventually. In a couple of months they will be popping up their pointed little heads all over the country. Just pick loads while they'e in season...enough to last a year...and take them home....freeze em, dry em, whatever. Even if you're a drug dealer & the cops kick your door in & do a drugs raid, they can't touch you for the mushies....


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

no script: 
in the states: ac cherratussin (sp?)
in france: tussipax 

but those are not headshop highs. as far as that goes, i've only tried salvia, which i did not enjoy. 

port wine.


----------



## demon66

All legal highs ever tried;

Various types of Psilocybe mushrooms (Holland)
Cannabis smokable and edibles (Holland)
San Pedro Cactus
Morning Glory Seeds (LSA)
2C-I and various research chems (done with these; some are quite dangerous and undesirable)
Alcohol
Tobacco
Betel Nut
Kava Kava
Nitrous Oxide
Salvia

All of these highs seemed quite safe for a responsible individual, except for some research chems, some of the new chems out there really are not fun and just plain bad for health.


----------



## ashtray girl

Levvytation said:


> If the police (unlikely) caught you picking magic mushrooms, you just say you didn't know what they were...end of.


Yeah, works great if you are in your own garden or out and have a variety of shrooms.  But when you are in the middle of a field and have a bag with ~2000 semis in?  Not gonna wash.  Even less likely to wash if you then have another 5000 back at home.  "Sorry officer, I thought they were A.Bisporus".


That isn't the point, though.  I can put pills in a medication bottle and if the police stop me, tell them it is my tablets.  Plenty of ways to get around the law, but the point is that they are illegal, not how easy it is to sidestep the law.


----------



## jamesBrown

demon66 said:


> All legal highs ever tried;
> 
> Various types of Psilocybe mushrooms (Holland)
> Cannabis smokable and edibles (Holland)
> San Pedro Cactus
> Morning Glory Seeds (LSA)
> 2C-I and various research chems (done with these; some are quite dangerous and undesirable)
> Alcohol
> Tobacco
> Betel Nut
> Kava Kava
> Nitrous Oxide
> Salvia
> 
> All of these highs seemed quite safe for a responsible individual, except for some research chems, some of the new chems out there really are not fun and just plain bad for health.




Jesus christ people!....IT IS ILLEGAL TO CONSUME SAN PEDRO FOR ITS MESCALINE!!!...plain and simple...

_"San Pedro and the other columnar mescaline-containing cacti are not specifically scheduled, but they contain the controlled substance mescaline. Mescaline is a Schedule I substance in the U.S. Because of their ubiquitous availability through nurseries and major plant vendors across the country, as well as in arboretums and on government property, simple possession of columnar mescaline-containing cacti with no intent to ingest is de facto legal.

Sellers (or anyone) who represent the cactus as a source of mescaline or sell them for their psychoactive properties (for "getting high") are at far higher risk of prosecution. Any preparation of the cactus for ingestion would likely turn the plant into a clearly scheduled (illegal) material. We are not aware of any convictions for the possession or sale of non-peyote mescaline-containing cacti such as San Pedro, but this does not mean that the cacti are "legal", it just means that the cactus has not been considered a problem and is currently not treated as a controlled plant by the police."_

http://www.erowid.org/plants/cacti/cacti_law.shtml


----------



## Steveywonder

DXM is my favorite legal high. Best method is to get 2 Zicam. It's a little over a shot's worth of disgusting vile liquid, but with my skinny, light-weight stature, 780mg will get me to low fourth plat. I've never done 2 zicam together, but I've had about 5 or 6 3rd plat trips and I'm going to stop doing DXM until next summer.


----------



## StaySedated

morning glory, dxm, loperamide(if u know how to do it), prophylhexedrine(the best), kava sucks, nutmeg(pot like buzz that lasts all day, never had nausea), ephedrine sucks, datura scared the shit out of me, theres not a lot of good legal highs out there


----------



## demon66

To jamesbrown;

San Pedro is only illegal with intent to consume.  In it's fresh form it is legal.  It must be prepared to be consumable.  I just bought a little potted San Pedro at Home Depot so I would say it is legal.


----------



## jamesBrown

demon66 said:


> To jamesbrown;
> 
> San Pedro is only illegal with intent to consume.  In it's fresh form it is legal.  It must be prepared to be consumable.  I just bought a little potted San Pedro at Home Depot so I would say it is legal.



You are exactly right!!!!.....therefore when you people are "CONSUMING" it...it becomes illegal....what is so hard to understand about that????
If you simply own a san pedro than your not breaking the law....

but as soon as you consume it, your breaking the law.....and that is what ALLLLLL these people are talking about when they list san pedro on here...
this thread is titled "Best Legal High..."....therefore, they were getting high off of it by CONSUMING it.

....is this really that hard to understand????

I would know, like I said, I have witnessed people getting arrested for eating san pedro

.....damn people can be really THICK at times.


----------



## StaySedated

well considering that buying san pedro is not illegal and there is most likely not going to be a cop watching you at home to be sure u dont eat it, i see it as a good legal-ish high. hell,i dont even think most cops would know what you're doing even if they do see u consume it.


----------



## jamesBrown

StaySedated said:


> well considering that buying san pedro is not illegal and there is most likely not going to be a cop watching you at home to be sure u dont eat it, i see it as a good legal-ish high. hell,i dont even think most cops would know what you're doing even if they do see u consume it.



Thats very true.....but there is still the POSSIBILITY of them arresting you because it IS illegal. But the chances are slim. 

Hell, ive done it many times without ever worrying if I was going to be arrested, but I still aknowledge that it IS illegal.....which is why I dont think it should be included in a thread called.... "What's the Best legal high youve ever gotten?"....its still illegal, no matter what the chances are of you getting arrested...

hell.....if you smoke weed like a responsible person and not a complete idiot than you could say the same thing about that(or any drug for that matter) beause if Im smoking a bowl in my room, in my house, how the hell is a cop ever gonna know???...let alone arrest me??....BUT ITS STILL ILLEGAL.

The original poster was talking about LEGAL high's...not high's that simply have a small chance of leading to your arrest as long as you dont use them like an idiot.


----------



## NickyAdams

I ordered some pods through a well respected and reviewed supplier and was extremely disappointed. I ground it up and made a tea just like I had been instructed by an experienced Bluelighter. The high was not euporic, it was mostly a very heavy feeling in my body, mostly in my legs. It had some of the same effects as morphine/oxy etc like itchiness and difficulty sleeping, but none of the good euphoric effects that I was hoping for. It was also disgusting no matter what I mixed it with and gave me the worst/scariest constipation of my life. Maybe it wasn't great because I am a needle user and my tolerance is somewhat high, but I probably will not try it again. Which sucks because it was cheap and delivered in a couple days. Oh the fuck well. I'm glad it works for some


----------



## muzzard

i think the best legal high is danger wanking


----------



## jamesBrown

danger wanking????...

...I dont think I even wanna know what that means


----------



## poundinG FISts

Seattle_Stranger said:


> Reccomended dosage?



Plateau                                                                                                                             | Dose(mg) | Behavioral Effects 

1st 100–200 Mild stimulation 
2nd 200–400 Euphoria and hallucinations 
3rd 300–600 Distorted visual perceptions 
Loss of motor coordination
4th 500-1500 Dissociative sedation


----------



## Inoxia

DXM, no question. Mephedrone and methylone are great though no longer legal. 
Codeine can be great but I find the intensity is too unpredictable regardless of dose, which usually equates to too weak.
Didn't really care for LSA.


----------



## Xtcpill69

Salvia for me


----------



## Levvytation

StaySedated said:


> loperamide(if u know how to do it)



Could you elaborate on that?

I'm assuming you have found a way to make loperamide cross the blood brain barrier, & would really appreciate it if you would explain how its done.


----------



## shoolameet

jamesBrown said:


> You are exactly right!!!!.....therefore when you people are "CONSUMING" it...it becomes illegal....what is so hard to understand about that????
> If you simply own a san pedro than your not breaking the law....
> 
> but as soon as you consume it, your breaking the law.....and that is what ALLLLLL these people are talking about when they list san pedro on here...
> this thread is titled "Best Legal High..."....therefore, they were getting high off of it by CONSUMING it.
> 
> ....is this really that hard to understand????
> 
> I would know, like I said, I have witnessed people getting arrested for eating san pedro
> 
> .....damn people can be really THICK at times.




Technically anything sold as bath salts and plant feeders are illegal once you abuse them, room deodorizers are illegal once they are misused, etc.  Pretty much any "legal high" becomes illegal once you are using it to get high. San Pedro is legal to buy as well as the other items aforementioned which is why it is considered a "legal high."



			
				StaySedated said:
			
		

> morning glory, dxm, *loperamide(if u know how to do it)*, prophylhexedrine(the best), kava sucks, nutmeg(pot like buzz that lasts all day, never had nausea), ephedrine sucks, datura scared the shit out of me, theres not a lot of good legal highs out there



And just exactly how do you do Loperamide? 
It doesn't cross the blood brain barrier and therefore it doesn't get you high, so unless you miraculously came up with a way to temporarily remove the BBB or make Lope cross it, you are consuming it for no reason other than placebo effect. 
I have seen so many posts by you where you really don't know what you are talking about or you make no sense.


----------



## jamesBrown

shoolameet said:


> Technically anything sold as bath salts and plant feeders are illegal once you abuse them, room deodorizers are illegal once they are misused, etc.  Pretty much any "legal high" becomes illegal once you are using it to get high. San Pedro is legal to buy as well as the other items aforementioned which is why it is considered a "legal high."
> 
> 
> 
> And just exactly how do you do Loperamide?
> It doesn't cross the blood brain barrier and therefore it doesn't get you high, so unless you miraculously came up with a way to temporarily remove the BBB or make Lope cross it, you are consuming it for no reason other than placebo effect.
> I have seen so many posts by you where you really don't know what you are talking about or you make no sense.



Actually abusing "room deoderizers" or huffing chemicals like that IS NOT illegal...it just goes against the labeling.  Youve never heard the stories or seen the TV specials about that?....where parents want there kids to stop abusing inhalents but when they get fucked up and pass out in a parking lot in their car from huffing and a cop comes by, they arent legally allowed to take the inhalent away from them as long as they are 18...because its not ILLEGAL...its just stupid.

They even did a special on it on "Intervention" with this chick who was addicted to inhalents but the cops couldnt do ANYTHING about it....they even had film footage of the cop handing the inhalent back to the chick saying that he had no legal right to take it from her because she wasnt breaking the law.

The laws should be changed so they can prosecute people who abuse inhalents but the way it stands now...they cannot.

Its NOT ILLEGAL...unfortunately


----------



## Pegasus

Somehow, this existed in OD for all this time??

-> Drug Culture


----------



## shoolameet

jamesBrown said:


> Actually abusing "room deoderizers" or huffing chemicals like that IS NOT illegal...it just goes against the labeling.  Youve never heard the stories or seen the TV specials about that?....where parents want there kids to stop abusing inhalents but when they get fucked up and pass out in a parking lot in their car from huffing and a cop comes by, they arent legally allowed to take the inhalent away from them as long as they are 18...because its not ILLEGAL...its just stupid.
> 
> They even did a special on it on "Intervention" with this chick who was addicted to inhalents but the cops couldnt do ANYTHING about it....they even had film footage of the cop handing the inhalent back to the chick saying that he had no legal right to take it from her because she wasnt breaking the law.
> 
> The laws should be changed so they can prosecute people who abuse inhalents but the way it stands now...they cannot.
> 
> Its NOT ILLEGAL...unfortunately



The sale of inhalants is legal FOR THEIR INTENDED PURPOSES.

However, legality and consequences can also vary from state to state and can be dependent on what the inhalant is.

General info on inhalant use:

"Because products used as inhalants are *legal for their intended purposes,* children and teens may mistakenly believe that inhalant use is also legal."
-Source

"Retailers who knowingly sell solvents for this purpose face serious legal consequences."
-Source


State Specific info on inhalant use:

"Massachusetts Law prohibits the possession, use, or sales of any substance for the purpose of producing an intoxicating effect. Punishment for violations includes a maximum fine of two hundred dollars or maximum imprisonment of six months."
-Source

"Twenty-four states specifically ban the use, possession, or sale or other distribution of inhalants.  Most define inhalants as products like glue and solvents that can cause mind-altering effects;  many specify chemical compounds that, when present in a product, make it an inhalant."
-Source  (This source also includes a chart regarding state inhalant laws for all 50 states.)


----------



## jamesBrown

shoolameet said:


> The sale of inhalants is legal FOR THEIR INTENDED PURPOSES.
> 
> However, legality and consequences can also vary from state to state and can be dependent on what the inhalant is.
> 
> General info on inhalant use:
> 
> "Because products used as inhalants are *legal for their intended purposes,* children and teens may mistakenly believe that inhalant use is also legal."
> -Source
> 
> "Retailers who knowingly sell solvents for this purpose face serious legal consequences."
> -Source
> 
> 
> State Specific info on inhalant use:
> 
> "Massachusetts Law prohibits the possession, use, or sales of any substance for the purpose of producing an intoxicating effect. Punishment for violations includes a maximum fine of two hundred dollars or maximum imprisonment of six months."
> -Source
> 
> "Twenty-four states specifically ban the use, possession, or sale or other distribution of inhalants.  Most define inhalants as products like glue and solvents that can cause mind-altering effects;  many specify chemical compounds that, when present in a product, make it an inhalant."
> -Source  (This source also includes a chart regarding state inhalant laws for all 50 states.)



Those are all GREAT sources but they only discuss it being illegal to sell potential inhalents to customers on the assumption that they will be using them to get high......not the actual act of getting high off of them.

It definitely is illegal to sell a product while advertising it as a substane to inhale and get high off of....but it is not illegal to actually huff or inhale the product...

Its kinda like a loophole in the laws.

Im not trying to argue with you...but you dont seem to understand what im saying....

I AGREE its stupid and should be illegal to inhale chemicals like those stupid teenagers....

I AGREE thats its illegal to sell those products while advertising them as soemthing to use to get high by inhaling them...

BUT its not actually illegal to abuse those inhalents. I guarantee it. If it were illegal, you would have included it in one of your sources wouldnt you?


----------



## jamesBrown

Its a very confusing topic when considering the law side of it......however illegal it may be in whatever way it may be...I know that you cannot be arrested for inhalent abuse. I have witnessed an actual police officer attest to this.


----------



## jamesBrown

Ive seen mothers crying their eyes out because they call the police and tell them that their child is abusing inhalents and she wants them to come and arrest her/him to put an end to it...but the officers will always tell her that they can do NOTHING.

You can call the police now and they will tell you the same thing....I think it has something to do with the fact that they cant prove they are abusing it and they are 18...I dunno...theres something wrong with the legal system in this aspect...but if it truly is illegal to abuse these inhalents...than why wont the cops do anyhting about it?


----------



## jamesBrown

You know what...I just looked into it a little more and have read reports of people being arrested for inhalant abuse.....maybe I was wrong..and if so...I apologize.

Maybe my confusion was because it was only recently that cities/states started passing legislation allowing officers to arrest people for inhalant abuse.

It may be legal some places though...but I now see that you are more than likely right and I once again apologize....I didnt want an argument and aparently I was wrong the whole time....

...so kudos to you. Sorry once again for the confusion.

But I still swear that I have witnessed cops saying those things and refusing to arrest teenagers who huff......I dont know how to explain that one i guess.

I hope your not too pissed at me for arguing an apparently ignorant point.


----------



## shoolameet

jamesBrown said:


> You know what...I just looked into it a little more and have read reports of people being arrested for inhalant abuse.....maybe I was wrong..and if so...I apologize.
> 
> Maybe my confusion was because it was only recently that cities/states started passing legislation allowing officers to arrest people for inhalant abuse.
> 
> It may be legal some places though...but I now see that you are more than likely right and I once again apologize....I didnt want an argument and aparently I was wrong the whole time....
> 
> ...so kudos to you. Sorry once again for the confusion.
> 
> But I still swear that I have witnessed cops saying those things and refusing to arrest teenagers who huff......I dont know how to explain that one i guess.
> 
> I hope your not too pissed at me for arguing an apparently ignorant point.



Like I said, the law can vary depending on the state and the inhalant. Also if you refer to the chart on that final source, the actual inhalant abuse laws are given for each state.

Also, I don't consider a healthy debate an argument


----------



## shoolameet

I can't believe I forgot to mention this one, but Soma... although tread carefully with it!


----------



## Sweet P

Not counting prescription drugs, I'd say my favourite legal highs are salvia and JWH-018. There are plenty of legal "party pills" available at head shops, but every one I've tried has been shit (shitty high and/or shitty come-down). I think I'm allergic to them or something.


----------



## Taoluo

Only tried a handful. BZP+TFMPP, salvia, methylone, 6-APB, MDAI, codeine. 6-APB is easily the best of all of them, very fond of BZP+methylone too though. Salvia is always a strange experience, but it's never really what I could call pleasant.


----------



## DocWho

Kratom

That stuff help me quit pods

And it still kept me high high high


----------



## DoseYouAll

Poppy tea is a serious ass kicker, just not as fun to grind and steep and drink tea compared to shaving down an oxy and doing lines. OH god there I go again. 

  Kratom is very cool also. That stuff makes you want to work ! It's the only way I got yardwork done last year in the summertime heat.


----------



## dj_esky

Nutmeg, gives a kinda stoned and intoxicated feeling. Not the best but okay when nothing else is around. Only problem is it can last up to 48+ hours. And after a while you may feel like shit. Its a high that takes a lot of getting used to. Nothing you'll get enjoyment out of from 1 experience. 

Khat is also nice. Except i have to let it grow a bit first.


----------



## SirTophamHat

pod tea, dxm, a STRONG kava brew, kratom

probably forgetting something


----------



## HiHigh

For me it has to be (Official) Benzo Fury / 6 APB followed by Mephedrone.

DXM looks to be a popular choice - makes me wonder why the sale of it is not more popular with Research Chemical sites - any ideas?

I'd like to give DXM a try but require some advice first

Would obtaining it in pure powder form be the best option?

How similar is it when compared with Ketamine?

What is best ROA?

Is pure DXM legal in UK to buy / sell / possess ?


----------



## Coolio

DXM really sucks compared to ketamine or PCP; that's why it's not more popular. It's got lots of side effects in comparison, with less dissociation.


----------



## weekend addiction

Fucking nitrous man! But also kava, kratom and others.


----------



## ColtDan

Alcohol and nitrous


----------



## !_MDMA_!

Coolio said:


> DXM really sucks compared to ketamine or PCP; that's why it's not more popular. It's got lots of side effects in comparison, with less dissociation.



spoken like someone whos probably never tried a 1g+ dose, never used the powder, and never took 2 benadryls before the trip

eliminates all the side effects


----------



## dj_esky

best legal high, LSA in the form of Hawain baby woodrose seeds. 

Remember you should Research the effects and safety of any mind altering substance legal or illegal before you decide to take it. It can save you from having an unpleasant or dangerous experience.
just because something is legal, it doesn't always mean its safe!


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

dj_esky said:


> just because something is legal, it doesn't always mean its safe!




+1


I have tried kratom before when I was opiate nieve and swore it did nothing.  Now that I am quite seasoned with opiates and have quite a tolerance now actually, I gave it another try.  About ~12g of powder mixed in with OJ.  I feel like I drank a nice moderate glass of pod tea with a much quicker come-up.  Itchin' like a flea bag, pinned out, slight euphoria, lovely body high, and a nice sense of comfort and well being.  I'm happy, energetic and productive at work (expect for mucking around on BL lol).  Awesome sauce...... 

It's gonna be a good day.

As far as DXM, I absolutely love it.  I used to do the bottles, and drinking it sucked.  Now that I discovered the wonder of the gel caps, I'm much more inclined to enjoy it a little more often as a little treat.  The only thing I don't like is how sedating and dis-coordinating it can be.  Does anyone has a suggestion for a good stimulant to take with DXM to get that heightened alertness, wakefullness and energy?  No, I'm not stupid, I'm not expecting to create a MDMA-like experience out of DXM, that will not happen, however, some added stimulation and energy would be nice.  When I'm rolling, I love that feeling of having tons of energy and keen focus to the point where I feel like my eyes have become microprocessors and magnifying glasses, if that makes any sense.  I don't expect an amphetamine level of stimulation, but some would be nice.  I have no access (nor do I want) to any amps or coke.

Pseudo ephedrine?  Caffeine?  Something else?

Thanks!!


----------



## Toxic4Life

With the right setting alcohol has been awesome


----------



## MistaJeff

^ I second that. Cognac is my favorite legal high.


----------



## Top_Cat

MDPV when it was legal

but easily: 4-AcO-DMT


----------



## LivingOnValium

^+1

wish it was still legal..


----------



## darkbydesign

Mushrooms - During the uk's legal loophole years


----------



## peepsqueek1

Id definantly have to say nitrous, BALLOONS > chargers


----------



## burn2shine

Favorite totally legal drug is nitrous
favorite grey area drug is mephedrone (actually it's probably my favorite drug all together)


----------



## theotherwoman

20x salvia.


----------



## CharZard

lol the first time i got laid .......................... =/ 

about the only Free High i ever got and that ended up cost like 90$ on the Date not sure if it was free after all haha


----------



## Wolfy90

5-MeO-Dalt

Outrageous stuff


----------



## paranoid android

Salvia for the win for sure. Theres something about it that i just love despite the head fuck it gives and the total chaos.

 I can't believe so many people said alcohol. I would rather get salvia or even DXM rather then alcohol. Maybe thats just because im on the wagon now.


----------



## atara

Alcohol, no question.

Thing is, I think people are misinterpreting legal high. LSA is a scheduled substance. Most RCs are technically illegal for human consumption, except for MDPV (not an analog of anything), 2-dpmp, and the cannabinoids. DMT in any herbal form is still illegal, so is mescaline and 5-MeO-DMT.

All this only applies to the US, of course. Cannabis is legal in Breckenridge, Colorado, and I've smoked it there. Not totally sure if that counts.


----------



## Vader

Psilocybe sclerotia (truffles). Damn they were good.


----------



## shiv

HBWS awesome love them love them love them...


----------



## alphabetalactone

Gbl


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

New favorite legal drug: Propylhexedrine.


----------



## geoffreychaucer

*!*

4-aco-DMT is considered by many to be one of the best psychedelics and is legal, available online. Its comparable to shrooms except minus some of the anxiety and much of the nausea. Get some!


----------



## deaf eye

i would say kava kava , 

i was getting this kava drink/shot  that made me feel like I ate a couple valiums , it was a nice month or two ~ while the store sold it, 

a bar at this club would add kava drops to the fruit drinks they was selling,  i dunno but that shit had everyone fucked up and puking all over the place, they said it was kava drops but for some reason i dont think it was  ~ it was more euphoric then mellowness ~

im no expert though i havent chased all  those 'legal' highs out there


----------



## guerillabedlam

S A L V I A   Divinorum


----------



## shiv

geoffreychaucer said:


> 4-aco-DMT is considered by many to be one of the best psychedelics and is legal, available online. Its comparable to shrooms except minus some of the anxiety and much of the nausea. Get some!



ive heard of this but wasn't really too sure if it was just people talking rubbish....hmmmmmmm might have to give this one a try


----------



## Vader

^Class A here though shiv.


----------



## shiv

it was a dealer who had some so that makes sence haha


----------



## pillzcrusher

DXM & NOS!! I luv my disso's


----------



## TouchN' Stuff Blvd

amanita muscaria, by far.  Only acid has had a had a comparable effect on quality of my consciousness.  It always feels very natural, ancient, and earthy, although I have no where near the descriptive power to capture its significance.  I feel it has made me more in touch with the animal or trickster in me, and has made me feel more reconnected to nature.  Some unpleasant physical effects make this a drug I will not do more than once a year or so, however.


----------



## Khadijah

I aint postin about this for myself, but my man had the chance to smoke some of this crazy ass "spice" shit the other day, and he was buggin hard yo....he was like...."I cant believe this! This is so, fuckin, WEIRD! I just walked into the store, and bought WEED!"

He aint no newjack neither....he been smokin for like 10 years, and me and him both been on a lil break since we both on probation...i aint smoke for like a year and a half now, and he aint smoked since october of last year other than 2 times that he smoked while on probation that i almost whupped his ass for lol so yea his tolerance is down but he still know wat bud feel like, u feel me?

He really enjoyed it. he soked about a half G of it in a Philly and it was so funny, he even LOOKED stoned, he always used to get this look on his face when he would smoke, it was just this high face he always had after smokin, and he looked like that after he came in from burnin the L. He was really suprised and happy and just couldnt get over it. Like yo, "i cant believe this could be legal. i really cant. this is just fuckin insane. i feel like i just walked into the store and bought heroin or somethin, it just cant be possible that they can sell this shit legally so easy like that, becuz i am high as shit like i just smoked some bud."

I was mad skeptical about the spice deal but from wat im hearin its actually mad legit. I had to pass on it cuz Im pregnant, and if i wasnt on probation, I wouldnt be against takin a little puff of actual bud now and then to help the morning sickness bcuz i know that light marijuana use aint harmful to pregnancy, but i dont know WTF is in this spice biz so i just wanted to be sure. after he smoked it i really wanted to try that shit but i didnt, but i will report to yall once i pop this baby out and give my opinion on it too 

I got to say im impressed, i really didnt think it could be that good, thought it must just be placebo or somethin but apparently its the real deal. Shits cool, better stock up while its still legal.


----------



## hedorah

Best legal high i have gotten would have to be 2c-i  ..


----------



## Jabberwocky

hedorah said:


> Best legal high i have gotten would have to be 2c-i  ..



sadly not legal in the uk


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

DXM is about a mile ahead of the competition in my book.


----------



## phatass

4-ACO-DMT.... thats legal isn't it? otherwise phenazepam


----------



## phenethylo J

lacey k said:


> I aint postin about this for myself, but my man had the chance to smoke some of this crazy ass "spice" shit the other day, and he was buggin hard yo....he was like...."I cant believe this! This is so, fuckin, WEIRD! I just walked into the store, and bought WEED!"
> 
> He aint no newjack neither....he been smokin for like 10 years, and me and him both been on a lil break since we both on probation...i aint smoke for like a year and a half now, and he aint smoked since october of last year other than 2 times that he smoked while on probation that i almost whupped his ass for lol so yea his tolerance is down but he still know wat bud feel like, u feel me?
> 
> He really enjoyed it. he soked about a half G of it in a Philly and it was so funny, he even LOOKED stoned, he always used to get this look on his face when he would smoke, it was just this high face he always had after smokin, and he looked like that after he came in from burnin the L. He was really suprised and happy and just couldnt get over it. Like yo, "i cant believe this could be legal. i really cant. this is just fuckin insane. i feel like i just walked into the store and bought heroin or somethin, it just cant be possible that they can sell this shit legally so easy like that, becuz i am high as shit like i just smoked some bud."
> 
> I was mad skeptical about the spice deal but from wat im hearin its actually mad legit. I had to pass on it cuz Im pregnant, and if i wasnt on probation, I wouldnt be against takin a little puff of actual bud now and then to help the morning sickness bcuz i know that light marijuana use aint harmful to pregnancy, but i dont know WTF is in this spice biz so i just wanted to be sure. after he smoked it i really wanted to try that shit but i didnt, but i will report to yall once i pop this baby out and give my opinion on it too
> 
> I got to say im impressed, i really didnt think it could be that good, thought it must just be placebo or somethin but apparently its the real deal. Shits cool, better stock up while its still legal.



Iv'e been smokeing k2 lately. It has jwh-018 in it just like spice. It works good and produces a very plessent high. I'm being drug tested by my doctor and can't afford giveing another dirty test, so it is nice that I'm still able to tincure with my canabinoid recptors.  Although it doesnt quit match up to good ol cannabis; recreationaly and medicley/therapeuticlly for me. It will have to do concidering my circumstances.


----------



## Lady Codone

At the risk of giving away all my vices, I'll say the best were poppies, Benzedrex, San Pedro cacti and ephedra, Mini-Thins specifically.  Legal highs are actually a large majority of my total drug intake due to cost and availability, so eff the hataz!


----------



## lightitup

Kratom (though I had a low tolerance when used), Poppy Pods, Spice, and Salvia are the only ones that have had any recreational value for me so far. 

I'm interested in San Pedro, but that is getting a little bit iffy-er on the legal side if I understand correctly.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

hedorah said:


> Best legal high i have gotten would have to be 2c-i  ..



Try 2C-E.  I've done both 2C-E and 2C-I, and 2C-I just seemed like weaker 2C-E.

Both are incredible substances though.


----------



## rath

Cp 55,490


----------



## lman_15

DXM, cigarettes, and alcohal


----------



## BlindReverend!!

are we talking RC's or straight up legal herbs and whatnot? cuz RC's I'd go with mephedrone, legal supermarket crap I'd go with poppy pods.


----------



## psychodeliclove

LSA in the form of hbwd. Although to be fair, for full effects it requires a little illegal help


----------



## Bardeaux

geoffreychaucer said:


> 4-aco-DMT is considered by many to be one of the best psychedelics and is legal, available online. Its comparable to shrooms except minus some of the anxiety and much of the nausea. Get some!



Wouldnt 4-Aco-DMT be considered an analog of psilocin and therefore illegal under the analog act? 

I'd have to go with dxm. Many good times were had with it. I really want to try gbl too.


----------



## geoffreychaucer

Bardo5 said:


> Wouldnt 4-Aco-DMT be considered an analog of psilocin and therefore illegal under the analog act?
> 
> I'd have to go with dxm. Many good times were had with it. I really want to try gbl too.



Yeah I guess so... What makes it so great though is that you can get it online! So they seem legal even if they are technically not. There is nothing cooler than getting drugs in the mail. 2C-E, 2C-I, 5-MeO-MiPT, JWH-018, etc.


----------



## GurneyHalleck

*Dosage dosage dosage*

Salvia Divinorum is a lot like a mini-LSD trip, but it is called "Diviners' Sage" so be warned it may screw with your perceptions in very odd ways.  The JWH compounds are essentially the same as crystallized THC, and like the real thing, overdose is a very real danger.  But in tiny doses, the JWH compounds are like high-grade commercial weed.  LSA is powerful stuff and in almost every form (morning glory, baby woodrose) contain chemicals that will give your gut cramps at least as bad as from LSD.  A little titration helps eliminate most of that (cant remember the details of the process, but it used ethanol or isopropyl as solvent).


----------



## BIGsherm7272

GurneyHalleck said:


> Salvia Divinorum is a lot like a mini-LSD trip, but it is called "Diviners' Sage" so be warned it may screw with your perceptions in very odd ways.  The JWH compounds are essentially the same as crystallized THC, and like the real thing, overdose is a very real danger.  But in tiny doses, the JWH compounds are like high-grade commercial weed.  LSA is powerful stuff and in almost every form (morning glory, baby woodrose) contain chemicals that will give your gut cramps at least as bad as from LSD.  A little titration helps eliminate most of that (cant remember the details of the process, but it used ethanol or isopropyl as solvent).



I'm sorry, but salvia is nothing like LSD.  They aren't even close.


----------



## theotherside

Best legal high...............hmmmm Mephedrone by a landslide..........I couldn't have cared less about "legal highs" other than jwh's/cp's until I felt the burn of drone and felt one of the best highs of all time.


----------



## Vader

> The JWH compounds are essentially the same as crystallized THC


Nope.


> I'm sorry, but salvia is nothing like LSD. They aren't even close.


qft


----------



## slortaone

codeine, hands down


----------



## HooverMan

I think blowing my load in a woman is the best high anybody can possibly feel. Other than that, I'd have to go with affixiation/suffocating. Now I don't do this anymore but I did when I was a kid. We use to hyperventilate each other and it was a rush or a high after you passed out and you came to. It was sureal and it was my first legal high. I will not ever do that or let my son do it either. It's a sick way of getting high, sicker than meth in my opinion.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Salvia is like LSD, seriously?  That's like comparing apples to car alarms.

Also, 'drone ain't legal anymore, at least not in the UK where most of it was coming from.  If I could find it in the US again, I think I'd shit myself.  I had it once and couldn't believe it.

Anyone feel like PMing me?


----------



## Transcendence

The most physically pleasurable was probably a 2CE+2CC combo. I felt like I was shivering orgasms for a while :D Poppy pod tea would come close if done correctly. 

The most purely euphoric would be LSA (HBWR) + vaped headies. I have a lot of experience with a wide array of psychedelics and mdma combos: This is by far the most euphoria I've ever experienced from a drug combination. It was scary good. 

Also, peruvian torch cacti was immensely enjoyable.


----------



## b4rd

Alcohol and Marijuana. 

Weeds legal for me.


----------



## NoPromiseMade

I have had some zombie-ass experiences with pods, what a shift. I was working at a restaurant and I could only pull myself together for 30 second intervals to get the food to a table and then I was back into zombie land. A mexican in the kitchen even said to me "Why dont you love yourself?" That really tripped me out. I had no idea it was going to be soooo fucking strong, havent found a good vendor since then, two bunk orders. I am going to try one more time and if it doesnt work then the pill parade is back on.


----------



## Transcendence

NoPromiseMade said:


> A mexican in the kitchen even said to me "Why dont you love yourself?"



hahahaha, that's when you know you're doing it right


----------



## RedRum OG

poppies if you count that
otherwise kratom.

poll?


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Can't find any damn poppies lately, prices have SKYROCKETED and availability is nearly nil.


----------



## nath6023

Well, to be completely legal i don't think you're aloud to be high full stop. Only intoxicated from alcohol or nicotine. Even codeine is legal to buy, but if you get caught at the end of a cwe and they tested your product, i think charges can be laid. Same as morning glory and datura mushrooms etc. But all that behind me, i'd say DXM (dosn't work for me anymore) Codeine and promethazine together. What am i saying!!!!!!!! Go to a methadone clinic and you can get Bupe or done.....They both rock when you're not a junkie. I only forgot about them because they don't work on me........junkie! Just go sweaty and sick looking and 15min. Bam 30mg done and it only goes up from there! (not a specific source)


----------



## SubutexMan

YO lets be real legal highs suck ass unless there super dangerous soo take ur pick illigeal or killurself... this includes alchol and tobbaco only high i want is pot and pot


----------



## General alcazar

kratom and san pedro as ethnos
4acodmt hands down in the world of research chemicals....


----------



## 20max10

London Underground Doves definately!
That was a while ago though, theyve got a new recipe now because i think the old ones contained mephedrone and are banned in the UK now


----------



## wtblife

> Salvia is like LSD, seriously? That's like comparing apples to car alarms.



Lmao, I'm so stealing that line.


----------



## f13nd

If its in regards to RC's
Mephedrone

Otherwise my best legal highs were poppy pod tea from poppies i bought on ebay and Kratom tea from a Kratom extract I bought online tho a slightly weaker one is available at the headshop by me


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

wtblife said:


> Lmao, I'm so stealing that line.



Can't steal what's free of charge my friend.  


I would like to say that DXM is more amazing than I thought it was.  500mg last night produced the most vivid and interesting CEV's ever.


----------



## Mr. Tambourine Man

This is hard...there are so many legal substances that are produce consistenly good effects, its hard to say. I guess I'll list my favorites in 3 categories:

Best psychedelic/dissociative: HBWR or MG seeds/DXM 
Best recreational high: Poppy Pod tea
Best stimulant/study drug: Kratom


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Mr. Tambourine Man said:


> This is hard...there are so many legal substances that are produce consistenly good effects, its hard to say. I guess I'll list my favorites in 3 categories:
> 
> Best psychedelic/dissociative: HBWR or MG seeds/DXM
> Best recreational high: Poppy Pod tea
> Best stimulant/study drug: Kratom



I definitely need to try seeds.  I'm hearing way too much goodness about them.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Just received another order of Kratom last night.  Dosed myself up a strong cup (estimated dosage) probably around 10-15g.  This stuff is absolutely amazing.  I felt effects within 10 minutes, peaked at around 30, and it hit me like a freight train!!!  Honestly, any high I've ever gotten off pills doesn't even come close to how high I was, and for how long!!  I dosed at about 7pm last night, it is now 10am and I still feel it, pupils still are small, rubbery legs, minor euphoria, etc..

I may write a trip report but there's nothing really interesting.  I simply made a strong cup of kratom and got unexpectedly high.  Any higher and I probably would've been uncomfortable.  Also, the stimulation I got from it kicked major ass.  Don't get me wrong, I love me some pod-nod, but being THAT high, THAT euphoric and having that much wide-eyed energy, this drug is quickly climbing the list to my favorites.  I read a TR from someone who used kratom for the first time, and they described it as half a hit of MDMA mixed with an opiate.  I can definitely see where he's coming from on the dosage I took.  I felt very euphoric, empathetic, for lovey-dovey-touchy-feeley with my girlfriend, chatty, feeling closer to friends, etc..  It also came with a lovely tingly body high that also resembled a low-dose of MDMA.  It's all natural, supposedly less addictive (even though I was feeeenin' for a re-dose this morning, but I held off), and I doubt it's very neuro-toxic, if at all, especially if used in moderation and not daily.

My only complaints are the nausea that seems to come and go.  At first right after I drank it all down, I was on the verge of puking but tried my hardest not to puke and waste all the product and effort.  Took a shower, held it in, it went away and in the stars I was!!  Here and there I'd get a little wave of nausea, had absolutely no appetite and had a relatively empty stomach to begin with, so that was discomforting as well.  All in all though, I felt absolutely amazing all night on this incredible, LEGAL substance.

Cheap too.  Cost me $20 for 50g shipped to my door, and 50g is easily 4-5 doses like I had last night, or maybe 6-7 slightly lesser highs, essentially, it's ~$4 for an 'opiate' high that lasts a good 12 hours.  Try getting that with pills.  For a functional high I'd dose less, but if it's a chill-at-home night, high dosage for sure!!!  Maybe a little diazepam to round it off, a bong toke or two and a beer.  Whoa boy...


----------



## SirTophamHat

LSA is definitely quality for its price and availability.  It is not child's play like many would suggest.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Does anyone get a kick off pseudoephedrine?  I've read many reports of people getting positive effects, while others saying nothing at all, and even others having bad effects.  I took 180mg the other day, and felt nothing more than a similar stimulation to a 5 Hour Energy shot, kinda.  Maybe placebo.

Why am I reading reports on Erowid of some people saying it feels like an MDMA come up??  I want that from an OTC drug!!!  

And no, screw propylhexedrine.  Did it once, won't do it again.


----------



## Bardeaux

slortaone said:


> codeine, hands down



Jealous. They have otc codeine in Canada too afaik, but not here in the states.


----------



## madswagga

dxm is definitely top 3 for usa


----------



## Delsyd

The JWH's


----------



## shiv

SirTophamHat said:


> LSA is definitely quality for its price and availability.  It is not child's play like many would suggest.


 omnomnom


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Delsyd said:


> The JWH's



I tried JWH and did enjoy it (K2 Summit), but I'm not really too keen on it.  I have a steady enough flow of fantastic chronic so JWH is really not worth it for me.  For a legal alternative it's great, but still, I've read horror reports of side effects, over dosing, etc..  Plus it's a synthetic which is always a big ehhhhh


----------



## dherbalmajor

*Essence Incense*

It;s the best Legal high i've tried. and cheapeast.


----------



## CaPoNe.

Kratom in def my favorite legal high because of the quality of the high and how long it lasts.


----------



## eskimoride

K2, didn't like the way my face felt but i was definitely highhhhh


----------



## eskimoride

Seattle_Stranger said:


> I tried JWH and did enjoy it (K2 Summit), but I'm not really too keen on it.  I have a steady enough flow of fantastic chronic so JWH is really not worth it for me.  For a legal alternative it's great, but still, I've read horror reports of side effects, over dosing, etc..  Plus it's a synthetic which is always a big ehhhhh



worddd. a friend of mine is totally 10x slower than he was 6 months ago from smoking that nonstop. poor guy.


----------



## comatoserct

Some old stuff I used to get in head shops called red dawn. Had penibut, GABA, yohimbine, caffeine, dxm, some other stuff. It was quite a coctail


----------



## LundiMusic

Mephedrone Im afraid although its not legal now and is evil.


----------



## euphoricc

well ill tell u i will never smoke the legal bud i love the real deal but i have did the bath salts cloud 9 is the best by far its jus so strong to me like stronger than meth. my local headshop had these fake ectasy pills in a blue capsule in a bag said on1 or somethin it jus said mood enhancer it was great jus like x


----------



## ^Xayo

DXM for sure. some of the most funny incidents happened to me while under this. metting friends randomly outside while peaking is so funny. they are just thinking to themselves "what the fuuuck ?"


----------



## TheLostBoys

Neuro Blast by London Underground. White speed pills that had a clean high. Take one of those pills & stay awake for 24 hours. Clean come down, no crash what so ever. Damn pills were banned & taken off the market after being legal for several years.


----------



## phatass

1) 4-HO-MET
2) 4-ACO-DMT
3) 2C-E

top 3 imo


----------



## Te0X2t

DXM HANDS DOWN. You pop 50 gels you go to another planet.


----------



## Tiesto

Alcohol.  That's the "best" legal high I've gotten.  Unless you consider pharmaceuticals, but technically speaking it was illegal for me to have consumed without a script for recreational purposes.  I've never tried any legal RC's.


----------



## girlygrrl

Hmm, these are all fantastico for me:

dxm+2c-e+nitrous
dxm+salvia+nitrous
dxm+2c-e+mephedrone
alcohol+mephedrone

dxm and meph are pretty nice by individually but when it comes to 2c-e or nitrous or salvia I much prefer those in combos.


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

DXM's always been marvelous for me.  And the occasional salvia trip can be great, although that's not exactly something you'd want to do often....

Granted, I have yet to try LSA - need to get on that at some point.


----------



## MySecret

My favorites: 

DXM with Mucinex, 4-6 times daily, spread throughout the day for euphoria, meth like high, power, strength, but can become hallucinatory. 

DXM with 2 bottles of Zicam max (unavailable anymore unless it's still available online) is my all time favorite, but the day after the trip is unbearable. Laying in bed in a pile of sweat, cold sweats, fever, and extreme nausea make me only want to do it about once a year. Urination is almost impossible. 

Another one I liked was an herbal spice blend that may or may not have contained JWH or something similar, but I grew rather dependent on it.

Bath salts (either mephedrone or MDPV, not sure what I had) was probably one of the best experiences I have had. I tried redosing with no real enjoyable effects afterwards or even a couple days later. other than more energy and a methamphetamine type feeling. The one hour coke rush that was experienced was the single most amazing feeling. The experience came in waves. It started off with a feeling similar cocaine, with extreme euphoria (at least 100 times more powerful than my cocaine experience when I tried it). It was way much more intense and enjoyable. I feel ashamed of doing hard drugs and the only real hard drugs that I would do are pretty much weed, although I have tried meth once, and cocaine twice. Meth made me feel like I wouldn't ever be able to go to sleep. I had a small amount (smoked about 10 hits out of a pipe) that time and wouldn't do it again probably, unless I was alone for a week and much older (kids graduated and wife was on vacation or something). I laid in bed for hours and hours and was not tired. I wasn't shaky or euphoric. I just felt bored out of my wits and felt that the experience was completely pointless. I would prefer cocaine over meth. I guess its one of those things where your first try is amazing, and the rest of the times that you do it just suck. My friends loved the bath salts that I let them sample also. I just felt like I was in love with everyone and everything. When I did cocaine for the first time, I attempted to jump an 8 foot fence and swing around a pole. I felt like I could do anything. I would love to do it again, but no time soon.


----------



## killermunchies

eskimoride said:


> worddd. a friend of mine is totally 10x slower than he was 6 months ago from smoking that nonstop. poor guy.



I've been using various JWH compounds daily for nearly five months and have no ill effects from it.  I'm not saying you're lying, but your friend must have used a ton of it.  It feels no worse than weed to me, except it's easy to nuke yourself if you're using pure JWH and aren't careful with dosing.


----------



## skoat

Pharm's I was prescribed.


----------



## MySecret

killermunchies said:


> I've been using various JWH compounds daily for nearly five months and have no ill effects from it.  I'm not saying you're lying, but your friend must have used a ton of it.  It feels no worse than weed to me, except it's easy to nuke yourself if you're using pure JWH and aren't careful with dosing.



After a month of JWH use, my tolerance skyrocketed by far. I remember the days when I would be completely melted to the couch and unable to speak without stuttering my words after a few hits of weed, but now I can smoke an entire blunt and be pretty baked but nothing close to when I first started smoking. It's been 2 months since I've smoked weed. I sure do miss it. Did you know THC shrinks tumors?


----------



## Herbal~Jah

rangrz said:


> MDPV IME best DARI...only methamphetamine compares as a stim ime.
> desoxypipradol...I found it decent, smooth and mellow, just lasts forever (like all weekend)
> MDMcat...like MDMA, but about 30% weaker.
> mephedrone...trippy mdmaish, but speedier and kinda funky.
> 4-floroamphetamine....slightly empathogenic stimulant.
> 
> 
> are all very good, fairly easy to get, legal highs. (under the canadian laws anyways)
> 
> poppy pod tea is also awesome. CWE'd codeine, at least here in Canada, is also an easy and good choice.
> dextromethorphan is a decent NMDA channel blocker...just get caps and avoid syrup for puking.
> phenazepam is a good benzo that is not covered in usa/canada.
> 
> if you have access to serious lab facilities, you come up with alot more too. these are just all easy to get ones. either at the pharmacy, or a bit of interneting and you have them.
> 
> nutmeg is total shit. its unpleasant.




Yeah I agree with you about the Poppy Pod tea, that is amazing stuff. I don't know about the RC's you mention (don't care for stimulants) but I would say that Etizolam was the best benzo (legal) powder out there. But now its impossible to find.. Phenazepam is dangerous, last wayy wayy way to long, and doesn't even really feel like a normal benzo... AT ALL.. Phenazepam is junk if you ask me.. and yes Nutmeg is stupidest thing i've ever heard of, never done it because I do research before I do anything.. lol



drug_mentor said:


> Can't believe I forgot about nitrous! That is an extremely good legal high, I wouldn't rate it above alcohol because you can't do it all the time but while on other drugs it is EXTREMELY fun.



^^ AGREED! I can't believe i forgot about N2O


----------



## MySecret

I really wish I could find some poppy pods locally... Damn bank needs to send me my debit card already, so I can order some goodies online


----------



## Mysterie

xanax and i was prescribed it .: legal


----------



## verso

The best legal high I have ever gotten? I changed someone's life once. It was and still is the most unbelievable feeling, even now, whenever I think about it.


----------



## snafu

thcontin said:


> JWH-018 is the best if your looking for a cannabis like high



I don't share your enthusiasm


----------



## girlygrrl

^ plus it's not legal anymore anyway (at least in the US)


----------



## Vader

^JWH-018 is legal in the vast majority of the countries of the world.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

verso said:


> The best legal high I have ever gotten? I changed someone's life once. It was and still is the most unbelievable feeling, even now, whenever I think about it.



definitely


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

surviving certain death


----------



## GratefulDeadhead

Salvia def.


----------



## GratefulDeadhead

Btw, what are the bath salts, i heard about them on the news..


----------



## OpiYum

u mean 100% legal?  like not "not for human consumption" type of legal or obtain legal and legitimate scripts for real diseases?

like not a research chemical or prescribed full acting mu opiate?  

f if I know then...


----------



## rincewindrocks

duster 

"IM WALKING ON SUNSHINE"

oh, and GDh, bath salts are research chemicals, usually stimulants, that are meant to mimic the action of MDMA and Amphetamines. if you look around for names like mephedrone, 4-mmc, MDPV, methylone, all are or were sold as bath salts to get around the FDA and equivalent organizations.


----------



## DOC-EVERYTHING

Nitrous


----------



## spacehead

Without a doubt it would have to be kratom.  Though it's generally a lackluster experience with any sort of opiate tolerance.  

Pure dxm powder is great.  I've consumed many liters of syrup and hundreds (thousands?) of coughgels in my day, but it's not something I can see myself ever doing again.  Thinking about it almost made me gag just now, not to mention the trip from pure dxm certainly feels cleaner.  

I'm also a big fan of the jwh series.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

I hear a lot of mention of LSA.  Are MG and HBW seeds normally available locally?


----------



## girlygrrl

spacehead said:


> Without a doubt it would have to be kratom.  Though it's generally a lackluster experience with any sort of opiate tolerance.
> 
> Pure dxm powder is great.  I've consumed many liters of syrup and hundreds (thousands?) of coughgels in my day, but it's not something I can see myself ever doing again.  Thinking about it almost made me gag just now, not to mention the trip from pure dxm certainly feels cleaner.
> 
> I'm also a big fan of the jwh series.



pure dxm hcl powder is the cleanest dxm trip I've ever gotten ... it is way more enjoyable than dxm hbr and it is tons cleaner than even dxm-only based cough syrups.


----------



## Dedbeet

Excluding the RC's & kratom, probably benzedrex (propylhexedrine)... although I rarely/never do it anymore, was pleasantly surprised and ended up getting high on it a number of times.


----------



## BathSalt

*Dxm is awesome*



Seattle_Stranger said:


> I have to get some of this DXM now....



DXM Is The Best Legal High Hands Down. Start With 8 Coricidin COUGH AND COLD First Off. Don't Pick Any Other Type Of Coricidin But Cough And Cold. The Purple Striped Box. 8 Should Be Enough To Get You High For About 8 Hours.


----------



## girlygrrl

^ CCC is not safe see:
http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dxm/dxm_dose.shtml#warnings

Just buy some DXM powder and mix it in OJ, that's what I do


----------



## maxalfie

My best legal high has to be 10 pints of Stella followed by few shots of Absinthe and Jack Daniels always does the trick as well.


----------



## phenethylo J

BathSalt said:


> DXM Is The Best Legal High Hands Down. Start With 8 Coricidin COUGH AND COLD First Off. Don't Pick Any Other Type Of Coricidin But Cough And Cold. The Purple Striped Box. 8 Should Be Enough To Get You High For About 8 Hours.



That is very stupid/dangerouse advice. Do not use triple C's to get high off dxm. You should only use stuff that contains dxm and only dxm as an active ingredient like robo cough gells.

lol speaking robo cough gel they actualy sell them at my campuses book store.


----------



## Vader

> My best legal high has to be 10 pints of Stella followed by few shots of Absinthe and Jack Daniels always does the trick as well.


Stella tastes like feet.


----------



## Dedbeet

Yerg said:


> Stella tastes like feet.


How often do you taste feet?  (sowwy, couldn't resist).


----------



## godlovesugly

sex :]


----------



## SangerRainsford

Mania.  Specifically, "medium-mania", w/o any real issues but w/ all the good parts.  Almost like speed w/o the side effects, with a nice mental assurance that no drug can provide 
/probably not what you were looking for ;P


----------



## hydrochron

Kratom, I preloaded with 5htp a day before and had 12 hours of sleep.

Now i'm not sure if serotonin has anything to do with the high, however i'm starting to suspect it does.

I got such a fucking great high from kratom it was amazing.


----------



## SangerRainsford

I'm wondering what serotonin would have to do w/ kratom, considering its effects are (correct me if wrong) mediated primarily through u and kappa receptors, but never know!


----------



## Dedbeet

hydrochron said:


> Kratom, I preloaded with 5htp a day before and had 12 hours of sleep.
> 
> Now i'm not sure if serotonin has anything to do with the high, however i'm starting to suspect it does.


Perhaps a bit, although being on an SNRI antidepressant seems to affect my kratom highs very little.  It definitely can be energizing, thus affects dopamine and/or norepinephrine... and for sure the opiate receptors.


----------



## MySecret

For tripping, DXM, without a doubt.

For a rush and pure euphoria, MPDV.

It was even more enjoyable than coke in my opinion.


----------



## hydrochron

Then you should re evaluate the yayo you've done.


----------



## girlygrrl

^ mephedrone is better than coke. no crash/hangover ime.


----------



## MySecret

hydrochron said:


> Then you should re evaluate the yayo you've done.



This could be true... I've only done coke once. It was a sample on the tip of a knife, not a full line. Didn't even think about that! I had a good bit more MDPV than my coke when I tried the MDPV. It started off as a speedy rush type feeling, then euphoria, then back to the speedy rush high. When I reached the rush of euphoria from the MDPV, I could not regain that feeling again when redosing, so that sucked. I wanted to fuck everything and I loved everyone. After the euphoria was over, the rest of the bag was snorted throughout the remained or the day and the next couple of days with no sleep or eating. The rest of it was just a speedy high.

During the speedy high, I could not focus. I kept jumping from one thing to the next and I couldn't get anything done. I would start something, poof, get an idea, poof, start something else, poof, start something else, and by the end of the day, I had started 50 things and completed not one of them.


----------



## SangerRainsford

MySecret said:


> During the speedy high, I could not focus. I kept jumping from one thing to the next and I couldn't get anything done. I would start something, poof, get an idea, poof, start something else, poof, start something else, and by the end of the day, I had started 50 things and completed not one of them.



Never tried any of the bath salts, but that description is sooo fucking on point for like 5 diff things I know LOL


----------



## goodstuffcheap

on1 mood enhance legal x was 1 bluee capsule for 15 buks and dam I rolled but my local head shop sells pure mdpv that's were it's at


----------



## girlygrrl

^ I can't believe that your headshop sells peevee, that is nuts, selling that stuff retail is a bad idea.


----------



## RavinRaphael

1) mxe
2)gbl
3foxy (back when it was still legal)


----------



## white_magic

2ce. I have yet to try 2ci.


----------



## dankstersauce

My new favorite by far:

IM Methoxetamine......fucking wow, probably better than most street ketamine (at least anything I could find).

Second place (good) mephedrone.


----------



## The Chemist

Mephedrone by far.

Of course only good, though i haven't had anything cut yet.


----------



## ogskeeter

hahaha bathsalt is better than white 
wow


air duster is the best legal... real dangerous tho


----------



## girlygrrl

^ air duster is the best you can do?  com'n ... nitrous oxide, mephedrone, 2c-e, dxm, salvia ... all much better choices.


----------



## Vader

Salvia's fucking bullshit, I wouldn't touch that shite with a bargepole, give me volatile solvents over that any day. DXM is hardly the holy grail either.


----------



## girlygrrl

Yerg said:


> Salvia's fucking bullshit, I wouldn't touch that shite with a bargepole, give me volatile solvents over that any day. DXM is hardly the holy grail either.



You're dosing too high on salvia and probably getting crap DXM.  One of the best trips I've ever had was a dxm/salvia combo.


----------



## Vader

Salvia is horrible at any dose, the DXM I've had is pure pharmaceutical grade, I'm certainly not the only one who thinks they're both crap drugs.


----------



## girlygrrl

I'd rather do pure DXM HCL than K, and I'd rather smoke salvia than cannabis.


----------



## Vader

Then we'll agree to differ.


----------



## ogskeeter

I'm gonna assume that you are kidding, but in the future, don't make posts like that in this forum. -TB


----------



## machoki

Mephedrone was far the best when it was legal, i tried MPDV this weekend, but I'd still say DXM.


----------



## danceofdays

If we're talking about pseudo-legal highs like RCs, my favorite would have to be MDPV. The best psychedelics are the illegal ones (2C-B, MDA) although 4-AcO-DMT is a pretty legitimate mushroom substitute.

As for shit you can buy at headshops and the like, I'm sure mescaline (peruvian torch and san pedro are legal here) is the best but I've never tried it. From personal experience, poppy pods win by a mile, although kratom is a decent alternative. Salvia is some powerful fuckin' herb but it was a very unpleasant first drug experience and I don't plan on ever trying it again. There's my 0.02

EDIT: Forgot about the pharmacy. OTC codeine is really the best legal high I've tried after pods. I dunno how legal it is to crush and extract the contents of 50 OTC pills at a time though. DXM was a decent time but not worth repeating really (I bet I'd love methoxetamine way more) and diphenhydramine is enjoyable as a mild anxiolytic to me at normal 50-75mg doses but not intense or anything.


----------



## girlygrrl

^ where do you live that someone will sell you OTC codeine?  I haven't heard of that before.


----------



## davez

Best: Mephedrone
Worst: Mephedrone.


----------



## SkagKush

girlygrrl said:


> ^ where do you live that someone will sell you OTC codeine?  I haven't heard of that before.



tylenol 1 is generally OTC, i  know it is here in Canada...


----------



## Vader

> ^ where do you live that someone will sell you OTC codeine?


Pretty much anywhere in the world except the USA. Relax though, if we could get anything like the level of supply of pharmaceutial opioids that America enjoys we'd kick OTC codeine to the kerb.


----------



## halfoz

best legal high? skiing the continental divide under the full moon in Summit County. that, and surfing in santa cruz, ca with a sweet winter swell. perfect clean 6' waves that can be ridden about a quarter mile.... fuck it doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

halfoz said:


> best legal high? skiing the continental divide under the full moon in Summit County. that, and surfing in santa cruz, ca with a sweet winter swell. perfect clean 6' waves that can be ridden about a quarter mile.... fuck it doesn't get better than that.



%)  Ahhh...


----------



## danceofdays

girlygrrl said:


> ^ where do you live that someone will sell you OTC codeine?  I haven't heard of that before.



I live in Canada and remove the aspirin and caffeine from AC&C pills


----------



## Herbal~Jah

99.9% of legal highs are complete shit.


----------



## CheapHighMan

I like Kava. Also a little DXM is nice to mellow you out.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Herbal~Jah said:


> 99.9% of legal highs are complete shit.



You haven't tried the right ones then.

There are many RC's out there that blow away street drugs in strength, potency and effects.  Also, other "legally obtainable" drugs like poppy pods and kratom are pretty damn strong too!  I'd take a strong cup of poppy pod tea ANY day over pretty much any other opiate.


----------



## dextrodoctor

SALVIA FTW that and dxm


----------



## rincewindrocks

good lord, salvia? strong, yes. good? not by a fucking minute. same goes for dxm


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

I can't believe this thread is still alive after 2 years....

When I made the first post, I hadn't even tried DXM yet.  All I had done was salvia...and I thought it was good....

Now, my favorite legal high is kratom by lightyears.  Pods probably still would be if the availability didn't take a dump.  RC's are incredible but sketchy and I wouldn't use them regularly, if at all ever again!  Just too sketch for my liking...


----------



## clubberdude

I've got a bit of a soft spot for MDAI... And for some peculiar reason, I liked the BZP capsules that were available a while back (awaits flaming). Methoxetamine was pretty nice too (on the tail end of an LSD trip - was very pleasant!).

Tried aMT once - didn't seem to get a huge amount from it (though had it with a cocktail of other stuff), though something was there. It merited a "further research needed" stamp.

Don't think I've had Mephedrone, so can't really comment on that.

EDIT: Doesn't the definition of legal high very between territories? (I know, its all complexified by analogue laws etc.) I'm in the UK, but looking at international law, 2C-P would take the cake hands down. No competition. Can't see many chemicals being close to this one in the lushness stakes (not sure if this counts though...).


----------



## DOB

2c-b ..... soo good,I was hearing about it for years and when I tried it I was very nicely surprised that it is as good as I heard.Perfect dancefloor Psychedelic


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^2cb isnt legal, dude


----------



## DOB

rincewindrocks said:


> ^^2cb isnt legal, dude



depends on the place,its semi legal gray area... but you can buy it like a burger from mcdonalds and police dont give a funk so its legal in my book


----------



## rincewindrocks

are you really in libya? cause it aint legal at all anywhere in the US, Canada, or Europe


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Yeah 2C-B is like one of the only scheduled 2C's.  I'm sure all others fall within the analogue act though.


----------



## Kurrupt

Poppy Pods and Phenazepam, opiates and benzos are my thing.


----------



## DOB

rincewindrocks said:


> are you really in libya? cause it aint legal at all anywhere in the US, Canada, or Europe



yeah I am from libya,everybody there fights for their life but I just get high 24/7.. I dont give a funk


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

2CT2
if possible analogues is ok


----------



## The-Future

Codiene


----------



## Fluid0484

kratom was good and seemed to have a lot of positive history


----------



## Fluid0484

vector red x dawn really makes you trip but feels like shit in your gut the whole time


----------



## comatoserct

Fluid0484 said:


> vector red x dawn really makes you trip but feels like shit in your gut the whole time



hell yeah man, I used to do that stuff all the time. I think they changed the formula, I used to do the liquid mostly about 5 years back. Last time I tried it it was really salty, one of the most disgusting things I've ever put in my mouth. tripped for nearly 3 days, throwing up constantly, never did it again.

the pills used to be great too, but I thought they got banned. I remember they went off the market, and these new pills called "lifted" took their place. they felt like the same thing but with a more clean high.

a post I made earlier in this thread lol



comatoserct said:


> Some old stuff I used to get in head shops called red dawn. Had penibut, GABA, yohimbine, caffeine, dxm, some other stuff. It was quite a coctail


----------



## Cwest

uh..... peyote?
by far the best and totally unrestricted in canada


----------



## CheapHighMan

Kava!! By far the best. Feels stronger then DXM and alcohol and ZERO down sides to it. In fact I think it benefits me.


----------



## Cambo

davez said:


> best: Mephedrone
> worst: Mephedrone.



qft!


----------



## rangrz

D-amphetamine and morphine.
.
.
....RX'd.


----------



## yucatanboy2

LSA.  HBWR seeds.  Wow.

Also, salvia is mindblowing too.

I also find kava, kanna, and blue lotus to be enjoyable.


----------



## smackcraft

m-cat before it was made illegal here


----------



## sparkleandfade

Methoxetamine has been my favorite so far, although I haven't done many...


----------



## BottleOfOxy

nitrous oxide, i havent tried many rc's... i usually stick to the real thing, hahaahaha :D


----------



## _Wooki3_

yucatanboy2 said:


> LSA HBWR seeds.  Wow..


Amazin ^_^   


DICLAIMER: I am not responsible for anybody who attempts to try the following!
about six months ago, myself and a few other fellow soldiers (in search of the ultimate legal buzz) mixed1 teaspoon of liticane, 200mg Ivory bath salt, and 1oz. of condensed mullien oil into a glass of water, and split three ways.... It was the worst tasting concoction ever, but holy $&@!
It was a six hour orgasm! One the greatest highs (legal or not) ive ever had.
Grab the glass, pound that nasty crap, and find a seat, bc in 30 seconds youw ont know the differemce between up,down, in, out, bellbottoms, sea monkies, or football bats
Lmao. One hell of a ride.


----------



## Vader

> DICLAIMER: I am not responsible for anybody who attempts to try the following!


I wouldn't worry too much, I doubt anyone's going to rush out to repeat that experiment.


----------



## slimvictor

Weed and mushrooms (while in Amsterdam).
LSA (HBWR seeds).


----------



## _Wooki3_

Vader said:


> I wouldn't worry too much, I doubt anyone's going to rush out to repeat that experiment.




God I hope not, But then again I wouldnt be suprised if somebody did.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

_Wooki3_ said:


> Amazin ^_^
> 
> 
> DICLAIMER: I am not responsible for anybody who attempts to try the following!
> about six months ago, myself and a few other fellow soldiers (in search of the ultimate legal buzz) mixed1 teaspoon of liticane, 200mg Ivory bath salt, and 1oz. of condensed mullien oil into a glass of water, and split three ways.... It was the worst tasting concoction ever, but holy $&@!
> It was a six hour orgasm! One the greatest highs (legal or not) ive ever had.
> Grab the glass, pound that nasty crap, and find a seat, bc in 30 seconds youw ont know the differemce between up,down, in, out, bellbottoms, sea monkies, or football bats
> Lmao. One hell of a ride.



I blame the 33+mg of MDPV you each had.  That's quite a high dose!


----------



## RobbyG

Poppy tea. Fuck man that shit is the bombdotcom


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

RobbyG said:


> Poppy tea. Fuck man that shit is the bombdotcom



I wish it was still reasonably obtainable!!!!! 

That was such a euphoric summer.....ahhh.......


----------



## Suitcase

Salvia hands-down.


----------



## phatass

2C-E
4-ACO-DMT
4-HO-MET
4-ACO-MiPT


----------



## Rabidrabbit

Yes I too will go with nitrous oxide... for all 15 seconds it lasts.


----------



## motiv311

I took that Euphoria shit from the head shop " Bath Salts " ... I had two different types; both were amazing, but one was better than the other....

i believe it was bk-MDMA


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

motiv311 said:


> I took that Euphoria shit from the head shop " Bath Salts " ... I had two different types; both were amazing, but one was better than the other....
> 
> i believe it was bk-MDMA



MDPV I think.


----------



## desaparecidos

For me nothing beats a big ol' stack of porn


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

desaparecidos said:


> For me nothing beats a big ol' stack of porn



I bet _real _sex would.


----------



## desaparecidos

eh sex is good its just not the real thing


----------



## Bardeaux

I was really impressed with 4-Aco-DMT. 

I'm currently exploring mxe


----------



## laCster

dextroamphetamine/amphetamine + xanax + klonopin + alcohol + weed


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

laCster said:


> dextroamphetamine/amphetamine + xanax + klonopin + alcohol + weed



That sounds like a heart attack...


----------



## wooger

Probably trekking in the rainforest. The whole trip was just awesome .


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Riding my buddy's new jet-skis on the first truly nice day this spring.

Also getting a 30 minute ass-naked massage from my girlfriend with quite a happy ending...while I was on kratom and kava.  Not to get too graphic, but when she'd press hard on my ass cheeks while massaging, I would get waves of euphoria that...just wow....  

By the way, kratom and kava is an amazing lay-down mix.  Leave the kava out if you plan to do anything or go anywhere.  That shit is sedating as fuck!


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

The amphs I was scripted were pretty nice until they gave me bad anxiety.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

ummmm oxy, hhaaaha, or... xanax, or clonazepam, maybe weed. lotz of legal options for me.


----------



## Chatative

aMT without a shadow of a doubt.

Oh and I was once given Morphine in hospital, all I had to do was press a button


----------



## conscious11

chamomile tea


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

conscious11 said:


> chamomile tea



Really??  Why do you say so?  Just curious.


----------



## Axed

Xanax, Vicodin, those things are pretty nice. 

Salvia is intense but I enjoy it every once in a while, and is legal where I live.

Just ordered some 2C-E though, can't wait to try that. If all goes well, it will probably take over as my new favorite legal high (8


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Axed said:


> Xanax, Vicodin, those things are pretty nice.
> 
> Salvia is intense but I enjoy it every once in a while, and is legal where I live.
> 
> Just ordered some 2C-E though, can't wait to try that. If all goes well, it will probably take over as my new favorite legal high (8



I'd be careful about that!!!!!!!!

I received this in my inbox about about a week and a half ago:



> We thought it important to warn our members about the following:
> 
> On March 17th in Minneapolis and on May 7th in Oklahoma two groups of 19 people total were hospitalized and 3 people died after the ingestion of 2C-E.
> 
> 2C-E has been used over 20 years without serious incidents. 2C-E its onset takes 2 hours, while the victims experienced effects after only one hour. This gives a serious indication that the 2C-E bought over the internet was tainted or mislabeled. We have just received news that this is indeed the case.
> 
> According to police the 2C-E involved in the death in Oklahoma was purchased from chemicology.net The website is no longer active- and it is unclear if it was taken down voluntarily or by the authorities. It is very likely that the Chemicology was
> supplied this 2C-E by a Chinese vendor. Chemicology was a US based vendor selling only 2C-E and 2C-I .
> 
> If you have bought product from this vendor then do NOT consume it nor let others consume it. If you have purchased any product from them recently please contact the staff.
> 
> The 2C-E causing the Minneapolis death and hospitalizations is said to be ordered online from a Chinese vendor. It is currently not known which Chinese vendor is involved, nor if this vendor supplied other research chemical vendors.
> For this reason we urge you to avoid all 2C-E. Please spread the word.
> 
> More information is available here: http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=160088
> 
> If you have further information then please contact the staff:
> http://www.drugs-forum.com/support/
> 
> Stay safe,
> 
> The Drugs-Forum Staff



I'd play it safe and steer clear of 2C-E altogether.


----------



## pf echoes

Morning Glory Seeds, DXM. Althought DXM is quite weird for me sometimes it wont work at all and other times it will completely fuck me up.


----------



## Axed

Seattle_Stranger said:


> I'd be careful about that!!!!!!!!
> 
> I received this in my inbox about about a week and a half ago:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd play it safe and steer clear of 2C-E altogether.



Thank you for your concern, but it has since been found out that the incident in Oklahoma wasn't 2C-E at all.
Also, neither I nor anyone in my party will be snorting massive lines of the stuff. I believe that was the cause of the death of the teens in Minnesota. We are going to start with a relatively low dose, taken orally.


----------



## Ereithil

DXM, Alcohol but im only 18 and in BC Canada you need to be 19 to buy and drink it. I've also tried Diphenhydramine which while was legal and a very intense "high" was really uncomfortable. I took 16 - 25mg (400mg) Benadryl pills one time at school, which if anyone knows what a DPH "trip" is like is very strange... 

I could barely talk was mostly mumbling, I could barely walk (felt like i drank a few six packs kind of balance). I also heard voices of people who weren't there and my memory was screwed. I took the pills at lunch and went to class where we went to the library to work on a project, luckily I had a few good friends in that class who thought me tripping out was hilarious. I've done it at school since but my tolerance to it kept me from getting like that time. My friends and I refer to that day as the "Benaday". 

Most DPH I ever took was 30 - 25mg pills (750 mg) one time at home while skipping school. Like the Benaday but much more intense. I even documented the experience for my friends to understand what it's like. After about 30 mins after I started feeling the effects I lost contact with reality and my chronology styled document turned into scribbles and dots. 

DXM though is the best legal high yet for me. I've only tried first and second plateaus at school which was so awesome, but one time I either had a high second plateau or a low third plateau at home while skipping school again... Anyways I also smoked a few bowls of some nice weed and after about 30 mins the effects started to feel amazing, best DXM euphoria yet. I listened to music which at the time didn't know was intensified while on DXM and the great feeling was a delightful shock to me. After that I became hooked.


----------



## goa

in general 'legal highs' are terrible and hardly worth the effort, but hands down nitrous oxide wins for me, just such an awesome drug. Then poppy seed tea, have tried it numerous time but only once was it good, getting harder and harder to find good seeds, but when you do..you strike gold. Not much of a fan of codeine, but it's better than nothing. Never had success with kratom, blue lotus, LSA seeds, etc.. and DXM is just too weird for me, although it definitely has merit


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

As for DXM the high itself is eh alright I guess and the trip can be fun but taxing.  My best DXM experiences simply involve me swallowing 300mg worth of liqui-gels, putting on my "Shpongle" station on Pandora, smoking a fat bowl, and quickly curling up under the covers.  I usually lay in bed for the entire trip.  I usually feel anxious for the first half and then fairly psychedelic/euphoric for the second half.

However, the absolute best part of a DXM experience is the afterglow.  It's like Tinkerbell curls up and takes a nap ontop of your scalp.  I feel like the glow rivals a good MDMA high, however having to trip out rather uncomfortably for a few hours just to get to that point isn't worth doing often.


----------



## StaySedated

morning glory seeds, DXM, propylhexedrine, MDPV, etaqualone, nutmeg oil, kratom, san pedro cactus


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Question for those experienced with LSA, do you say it's a better/worse/similar experience to mushrooms?  Do you think it would be a better "going out" substance to use instead of shrooms?


----------



## stirfry

Seattle_Stranger said:


> Question for those experienced with LSA, do you say it's a better/worse/similar experience to mushrooms?  Do you think it would be a better "going out" substance to use instead of shrooms?



It's not very well suited for a "going out" substance in my opinion. The ergine content of the seeds makes me feel too sedated and apathetic to want to go out and about while tripping on them. There may be issues with nausea and muscle cramping that could be a damper on excursions as well.

It's not very comparable to shrooms for me. I find shrooms kick in fast and hard, are real intense and confusing during the peak, then drop back to baseline quickly (not as quick as the come up though). On the other hand, morning glory seeds are more gradual in their overall effect. They take several hours to reach full effects, and the transition back down is slow as well. It's more of a plateau than a peak. Morning glory seeds are less visual than shrooms, but the trip is far less likely to be confusing or anxious as shrooms tend to be for me. It's also surprisingly sedating at times (depending on the relative amount of ergine to the more psychoactive lysergamides). There is also a greater chance of bodyload (nausea, vomiting, muscle cramping) compared to shrooms in my experience.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Thank you for the information!!  Perfect answer to my question.


----------



## euphoricc

blue lotus and weeed its legal at least where i live in


----------



## Hh0oUuSsEe

LOVE 
aaawwww, haha


----------



## Renz Envy

Seattle_Stranger said:


> That sounds like a heart attack...



Nah, if you dose the dex-amp high enough and keep the benzos/alcohol at a lower dose it feels like rolling but without the adrenaline rush.

Which makes me wonder what would happen if you mixed MCAT into the mix.


----------



## rangrz

Dextroamphetamine, all sorts of opioid's, various etc psychoactive's that come in a nice, pure, standardised and accurately dosed format from the pharmacy.

MDPV, phenazepam, and the keto analog of MDMA are all quite good IMO.

I actually like DXM more than ketamine, so for me, its high up there.


----------



## Keaton

This completely legal joint I'm smoking right now is definitely one of my favorite legal highs.


----------



## Ereithil

Update: Tried Morning Glory seeds a few weeks ago. I bought about 250 seeds, I would have bought more but I only had $15. All I felt was intense euphoria, which kicked in like 2 1/2 hours after ingestion. The euphoria lasted for maybe 4 hours. I had to sit for most of the duration or else the pain from the vasoconstriction would come back. The euphoria was very intense though, almost to the point of drooling... LOL. Much more intense than DXM euphoria... so far...


----------



## Transcendence

I've reached euphoric heights on HBW that tower over any other drug I've tried, legal or otherwise. And I've tried a lot of drugs. 

Still, I nearly never do it because the comeup and the vasoconstriction are so unpleasant.


----------



## Flying_L0TUS

4-FA hands down.

Kratom is up there as well.


----------



## Howes

IV Mephedrone


----------



## matt561

DXM, oxycodone, benzo's, smoke blends (herbal incense)


----------



## debaser

Flying_L0TUS said:


> 4-FA hands down.



Only did 2-FA and it's the best legal stimulant I've ever done. 

Love benzos, too.


----------



## junkymandan

gettin aqquitted and not pleadin out when i was innocent  ALL 3 TIMES


----------



## pqmomba8

Easy.................4-FA


----------



## WoahMac

Not that its my favorite, but one awesome legal high ive experience was at a kick back, after taking a few shots and drinking a beer, then taking HUGE rips from a hookah. It honestly made me feel like i was rolling for ~15-20 seconds. I was literally floored, i had the biggest smile on my face and was laughing. Havent been able to try it since, but i would love to hit a hookah while actually rolling, because the light headedness is awesome.


----------



## Nib

On behalf of the DEA I would like to say thank you for all the valuable information in this thread.  We will try to ban all the fun stuff we don't know about as soon as possible, thank you.  

/not really dea


----------



## D n A

best legal high was like those bath salt things, lawwwwll omg soo much fun duck i tripped baaaaawwlz, soooo ripped omfg

not


My best legal high (a natural one too), was when I went to Shambhala Music Festival for the first time... Holy shit. Pure amazement, happiness and joy all around. 
Also, dexedrine is pretty fun.


----------



## yucatanboy2

HBWR were pretty damn amazing.  Nitrous is great, although its better combined with illegal substances.


----------



## Coolio

Seattle_Stranger said:


> I'd play it safe and steer clear of 2C-E altogether.



No issues with the purity or misidentification of my 2C-E...


----------



## Coolio

Etizolam is my new favorite legal high.


----------



## Cat-N-Da-Hat

morning glory seeds, nutmeg, san pedro cactus, dxm, propylhexedrine, salvia


----------



## jlcb24

*Most euphoric stimulant RC available?*

I'm quite interested in research chemicals, mostly because of their legality.  I know there are risks involved, but I've always found trying new drugs to be an interesting experience.  Which substance do you guys prefer?


----------



## Renz Envy

4-FMA and 4-FA

Methylone has some euphoria, but I honestly prefer 4-mmc for various reasons.

Have yet to try them all in different doses. I went way overboard on 4-MMC at a rave and nearly passed out. (Did not know what it was until I brought it home.) But for the most part I experience the greatest loss of social anxiety on 4-mmc and still keep my head.


----------



## Tiesto

It's a tie between alcohol, dxm, and nitrous.

I really can't decide.

I'm sure if I touched an RC I wouldn't have this 3-way tie


----------



## Seyer

Definately 2C-E. Methoxetamine is awesome as well. Combining them is great too.


----------



## Xamkou

4-MMC and Methoxetamine. The former is now illegal in my country unfortunately. Though I was taking it when it was legal


----------



## jeffsleep

kratom hands down, imo.


----------



## jlcb24

MDMA for sure.  If you're unable to locate that, ganja greatly increases my appreciation of music as well.


----------



## Vader

^Where the fuck in the US are cannabis and MDMA legal?


----------



## rangrz

MDPV.... my god.. truly one of the best stimulants, legal or illegal, period.
methylone... I find its very very similar to most street 'mdma'
phenazepam
isoflurane... yeah its RX only, but its not CDSA so not chargable..plus one can buy it as an exotic solvent (its a inhalation anaesthetic that in low dosage is quite the dissociative)


----------



## treezy z

dxm+jwh+alcohol.


----------



## Vader

> methylone... I find its very very similar to most street 'mdma'


It's identical to a lot of street "MDMA".


----------



## badfish512

Just a friendly warning to be careful with that mxe it brainwashed and zombified me for about 3 months.


----------



## EndlessSummer

Alcohol. 

Salvia is the only real, alternative legal high I have tried (I think it's illegal where I am now though for stupid, fucktarded reasons - not that I care that much since I have access to pot lol) and it was horrible to me. Raped me then through me out on the street with no regards to throw me my boxers.

I tried subliminal HBWR seeds and that did fuck all. Didn't bother trying to swallow them though as I didn't want to spend the night moaning over the toilet asking why I took them.


----------



## Vader

^lol, I read your post a few times in confusion before I clocked it, but I think you mean "sublingual"


----------



## EndlessSummer

Vader said:


> ^lol, I read your post a few times in confusion before I clocked it, but I think you mean "sublingual"



Wow total parapraxis on my part lmao.


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

alcohol...which isn't technically legal for me yet.


----------



## soundsystem00

My friend brittany has some kind of K2-type shit called "ninja please" [racist I know] and I thought it was such a joke. She finally got me to try it, and I lit up, reluctantly. I was tore that fuck UP. It wore off after about 45 minutes, but it felt like I smoke some DANK for that time. Very impressed.


----------



## Nimrod4154

poppy tea for sure.

2nd trip to detox was detoxed with roxies, that wasnt bad either(Although dose was never over 25mg at once, orally -_-)


----------



## mario323213

im not counting alcohol even though its legal because A. I WAS an alcoholic and hate the taste of liquors now even tho i love beer and B. to me legal highs are the natural herbs/plants
I would have to say the first time i tried kratom was a real sort of nod but not tooo extreme. Tolerance does build up quick though. Ive heard it is an opioid antagonist? is it similar to buprenorphine?


----------



## gannetsarewe

Mephedrone, flephedrone and amt.


----------



## laCster

MXE and Methylone


----------



## CheapHighMan

*Legal high ratings*

Gimme your ratings for your legal highs outta 5 and tell me why.

Heres some of mine.

Kratom 3/5 It's good for what you pay for and the fact that it's legal.

MXE 3/5 It's cool but I like dxm better.

DXM 4/5 Not as intense as mxe but I prefer it.

Salvia ?

Theres others but I don't feel like writing them right now..


----------



## tmdoca

2C-I 3/5 cool and I like the quick and easy comedown, but not much depth to it

4-AcO-DMT 5/5  Amazing stuff, great depth and introspection, i wish i werent on lithium or id still be taking it

MXE 4/5 Great social drug, great feeling, but I havent been very high with it. 

DXM 3/5  I probably have a greater mental trip with this, but the nausea gets to me. 

Methylone 3/5 Amazing amazing feeling, the exactness of good for its time being.  A bit of a harsh comedown for me and more importantly I can't do it that often.  

Ive done a few others but not enough for me to really talk about them.


----------



## alexvolume2

LSA--Because I dosed around 7.5 g on some MG seeds and was completely pleasantly surprised at their potency, it was a ++++ rivaling several tabs of acid.  
MDPV-Because I haven't stayed up for 6 days peering out my window every minute or two in a loooong time.  Having abstained from stimulants primarily (coke/crack, crystal) I found this to be an impressive drug in its pure state, not to mention availability/legality.  I have reason to believe I experienced the tan powder and it was something else...almost killed me though I have to mention.
DXM-Legal dissociative that worked wonders for me for awhile.  Effective short-term antidepressant. DXM led to a huge expansion in my musical tastes and not to mention giving me my best manic episode yet. It works on so many levels.
Poppy Seed Tea-Reason to not do heroin. Effective euphoric plant ally.
San Pedro-Because of the mescaline.  Consuming it is a bitch, but if your intention is pure you'll be rewarded with many mellow golden hours of beauty.  Words lack meaning at this point.  It's like falling in love, everyone should feel that sense of wonderment at least once.

Those five are all tops.  Honorable mentions include kratom, diphenhydramine, salvia, and innumerable rc's. I forgot synthetic cannabinoids, those are my actual working/current favorites along with PST.


----------



## shady4091

Poppy-Seed Tea: 5/5
My addiction for almost 2 years...

LSA: 4/5
Was very surprised by how much I enjoyed this high. LSD like visuals with a much more pleasant body feeling and a slight head trip. It lacked a few of the aspects I love most about LSD though, most notably the intense euphoria I get from listening to music on it. Listening to music on LSA was not much more intense than listening to music sober, or on mushrooms. A lot of people complain about nausea but it was nearly non-existent for me after the come up both times I tried it. I used HBW seeds chewed and swallowed, 8 the first time, 10 the second. 

DXM: 3/5
Meh. The only times I've ever done it were out of sheer boredom and lack of anything better. The last time I did it however, was a pretty good time. 600mg with a couple friends and we were right out of our minds. Feels to me, like a dirtier, more sickening version of Ketamine. The nausea and diarrhea are a major turn off from it. Especially when you're tripping with 4 other people and only have one washroom... 

Salvia: 2/5
This drug is messed. In lower doses I would be more inclined to give it a higher rating as it's kind of fun, lots of laughing at nothing, awkward gravity feeling, kind of cool. In breakthrough doses however, this shit scared me like nothing has ever scared me before in my life. It's an easy 5/5 on the intensity scale but so fucking far from fun. 

Kratom: 1/5
I didn't feel anything but sick as fuck the only time I tried this. It was in the midst of my PST addiction though, so I'm assuming that's why I didn't feel anything. I took 20g and just ended up puking most of the night. (And NOT because I was too high...)


----------



## ColtDan

Mephedrone = 4/5. amazing, uplifting euphoric feeling. only downfall are that the side effects are terrible, the come downs are shit

MXE = 3.5/5. amazing afterglow, if used responsibly this drug is one of the best things ive ever tried. enlightening. however it can be too weird and generally fucked up


----------



## Soccertrendy

Sorry what is DXM?? 

are kratom or poppy seeds available in the uk? What about DXM

i dont know hardly anything about the above have only recently seen them on this site im always up for tring anything except IV'ing stuff

Thanks troops


----------



## shady4091

Soccertrendy said:


> Sorry what is DXM??
> 
> are kratom or poppy seeds available in the uk? What about DXM
> 
> i dont know hardly anything about the above have only recently seen them on this site im always up for tring anything except IV'ing stuff
> 
> Thanks troops



DXM - Dextromethorphan (Hbr). It's the active ingredient in most over the counter cough medicines. In higher than medicinal dosages it acts as a dissociative, _kind_ of like Ketamine (but still very different). It tends to be hit or miss whether people like it or not and it has a lot of unpleasant side effects like nausea and diarrhea. I don't feel like giving the whole rundown right now so here you go: http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dxm/dxm.shtml

I'm not too sure if Kratom is available there but I would think you should be able to find some poppy seeds. The only problem is you need to find a store that sells them in bulk bins. DO NOT buy pre-packaged seeds as they are (99% of the time) pre-washed and therefor, useless. I have had luck with ONE brand of packaged seeds but unfortunately I can't mention the name.


----------



## weekend addiction

Alcohol, followed by kratom then morning glory seeds.


----------



## TheLostBoys

Ive never done any legal highs which were good, they were all terrible but then again, I have only done like 5 or 6 different brands.


----------



## highhooked

I got this plant food one time and it said not for human consumption, but i accidentally consumed some...and it was fucking terrific.


----------



## whynaught

mephedrone was most likely the most fun of my life.  MDPV is way more fun than illegal stimulants, but very fiendy.  Umm dxm is an amazing fucking drug, and nitrous with it is more euphoric than smoking mephedrone or mdpv.


----------



## lolusername

I have only done 3 legal drugs not counting booze, so I guess in the order best to worst,
2c-e: So awesome, this stuff blows my mind. But some trips are more fun then others. Depending on the mindset of the trip it can either be extremely euphoric or extremely neutral, but I would give it a 5/5. Its the only psychedelic I have done so far though. 
DXM: Used to use it alot but it had a negative impact on my life so I stopped. I still miss the days when it had all its magic and I could listen to entire albums one after another in complete euphoria. When I first started it was a 5/5 but when it lost the magic it was 2/5.
DPH: What the fuck. I don't even know why I did this one. -2/5 8(


----------



## sanpedro20092011

San pedro/ bridgesi cacti for their mescaline content, poppy pod tea for the opium! Not sure how to rate them and I love both dearly, and they are such different drugs.... never tried rcs, except methylone, and I was a bit disappointed by it, although at lower doses, its ok. Also like low dose stimulant effects of kratom.


----------



## JasperTheReckless

Dimenhydrinate 5/5

Diphenhydramine 4/5

MDPV 3/5

2C-P 2/5

Methylone 1/5


----------



## dcdissorder

On Oct 21, 2011, the DEA emergency scheduled MDPV, 4-Methylmethcathinone, and Methylone. At the end of 12 months, the DEA will very likely permanently add them to Schedule I. See Federal Register Volume 76, Number 204 and DEA Background Data and Analysis for Emergency Scheduling of MDPV, 4-MethylMethcathinone, and Methylone.


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

Nimrod4154 said:


> 2nd trip to detox was detoxed with roxies, that wasnt bad either(Although dose was never over 25mg at once, orally -_-)



Wait they gave u 25mg roxies at DETOX?? 

For me if you don't count when you get Rx'ed opiates then I'd say kratom. It may not be the most intense high, but I enjoy it the most


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

JasperTheReckless said:


> Dimenhydrinate 5/5
> 
> Diphenhydramine 4/5
> 
> MDPV 3/5
> 
> 2C-P 2/5
> 
> Methylone 1/5



Really??  You rate Dramamine at 5/5???  Care to elaborate on why?  I'm curious.


----------



## InhaleDeep

Mephedrone while it was still legal, nowadays 6APB.


----------



## applefritters

nitrous oxide for sure


----------



## Lucid420

Kratom, by far.


----------



## humblegro

Drone or alcohol. Like to try kratom.


----------



## Cyanoide

4-AcO-DMT 9,5/10 - Deep, trancelike, meditative, fantastic visuals. First I had some issues with its very sedating nature, now I've learned to love it. It sweps you in a dreamy state of consciousness but your mind is still clear. The warmth and euphoria combined with the deep and mystic side makes this one of the best psychedelics I've ever used. Very gentle to the body too.

4-HO-DPT / 4-AcO-DPT 9,5/10 - Very unique and one of the most, if not the most introspective psychedelic I've used. Very different from other 4-subs and the psilocin analogues. It has a dissociative edge to it and has some resemblance to DPT while still being very different from it. This is a compound that challenges your mind, makes you think about yourself and the world from a very unique and sometimes strange perspective, while still being very "logic". One of the best psychedelics for experiencing out of body experiences and ego death with higher doses. Not recreational, but very deep and thought provoking. Visually very unique.

MXE 9/10 - Unfortunately not legal here anymore but it was legal when I first tried it and used it several times while still legal (I still use it). Has extremely many sides to it, the experience changes quite markedly with different doses. Sometimes very sedating, sometimes very energetic. A compound I've used and abused maybe too much since it came out, but I still love it. Truly unique and can be both fun and very deep, very social or very introspective. It seems I always learn new things about it, although I sometimes think I know everything about its effects.

25C-NBOMe - 8,5/19 - Moderately deep, euphoric and quite gentle, not too energetic while still being stimulating. A great compound to go out and experience and watch things on, can be visually astonishing.


----------



## ColtDan

Pre ban mephedrone - 8/10. come down is fucking nasty. but mindblowing none the less, amazing stuff. love it

MXE - 9/10 - depending on batch. life changing, beautiful. if treated right

alcohol 8/10 - nasty but love it.


----------



## Znegative

1.MDPV- there seem to be a lot of mixed opinions on this RC, but when it was legal in NY, this was my favorite, as it had a similar rush to cocaine when smoked and injected, and worked well as a study aide in a way similar to Dextroamphetamine. That is, until you're on the tenth day of you're bingE and you start seeing and hearing things that arent there.

2.Mephedrone:
This was also a great stimulant, and I have to say that I wish I had an opportunity to mix MDPV with 4-mcc, because I think it would have been a nice combo, as long as it was balanced right. Unfortunately I've only injected Mephedrone, so the duration never lasted that long, but I thought what Mephedrone lacked in its rush, when compared to PV, it made up for with it's highl I felt really happy on Mephedrone, and really friendly, which is not normal with me and stimulants. I usually am deadly serious and stay in my room all day and night drawing and writing. But Mephedrone was pretty cool, kind of trippy even. Went great with heroin.

4-Fluoroamohetamine:
I learned with this drug that it's best roa is oral IMO. I tried pluggin and injecting, and the duration was too short, and the rush was nothing to write home about. But orally I liked this a lot. It was a very subtle high, almost calming, not like most stimulants. IMO it sort of felt like MDMA but not as intense. It just put me in a nice, cheerful mood, and I felt understanding and tolerant of things that would normally bug me, or straight up freak me out if I was on say, MDPV.

4-MEC
This shit was garbage IMO, though I also only used it IV (I went through a phase last year where I didn't bother even testing these things out orally, I would just get them in the mail, and into the cooker they would go. This made for some nasty experiences.) when I injected this drug, I got the most bizarre drug rush, ever. My eyes twitched uncontrollably, so that I felt like my field of vision was a stop-motion animated panorama. My heart beat erratically, and after the initial rush, I got really tired and ended up blacking out for a few hours. I tried it two more times with similar results. IMO 
4-MEC is crap, at least when used,or maybey I should say abused, in this way.


----------



## deaf eye

applefritters said:


> nitrous oxide for sure


 

yup agreed , had a lot of fun with dem whip its, a few years ago, them lil metal things pile up quick


bluelips,


----------



## Coolio

Znegative said:


> 1.MDPV- there seem to be a lot of mixed opinions on this RC, but when it was legal in NY, this was my favorite, as it had a similar rush to cocaine when smoked and injected, and worked well as a study aide in a way similar to Dextroamphetamine. That is, until you're on the tenth day of you're bingE and you start seeing and hearing things that arent there.
> 
> 2.Mephedrone:
> This was also a great stimulant, and I have to say that I wish I had an opportunity to mix MDPV with 4-mcc, because I think it would have been a nice combo, as long as it was balanced right. Unfortunately I've only injected Mephedrone, so the duration never lasted that long, but I thought what Mephedrone lacked in its rush, when compared to PV, it made up for with it's highl I felt really happy on Mephedrone, and really friendly, which is not normal with me and stimulants. I usually am deadly serious and stay in my room all day and night drawing and writing. But Mephedrone was pretty cool, kind of trippy even. Went great with heroin.
> 
> 4-Fluoroamohetamine:
> I learned with this drug that it's best roa is oral IMO. I tried pluggin and injecting, and the duration was too short, and the rush was nothing to write home about. But orally I liked this a lot. It was a very subtle high, almost calming, not like most stimulants. IMO it sort of felt like MDMA but not as intense. It just put me in a nice, cheerful mood, and I felt understanding and tolerant of things that would normally bug me, or straight up freak me out if I was on say, MDPV.
> 
> 4-MEC
> This shit was garbage IMO, though I also only used it IV (I went through a phase last year where I didn't bother even testing these things out orally, I would just get them in the mail, and into the cooker they would go. This made for some nasty experiences.) when I injected this drug, I got the most bizarre drug rush, ever. My eyes twitched uncontrollably, so that I felt like my field of vision was a stop-motion animated panorama. My heart beat erratically, and after the initial rush, I got really tired and ended up blacking out for a few hours. I tried it two more times with similar results. IMO
> 4-MEC is crap, at least when used,or maybey I should say abused, in this way.



You got fake or heavily impure 4-MEC. I've never heard of such results. I've tried some pure 4-MEC via IV and there's no rush for me at all. I always IV my mephedrone, and that has the ultimate rush for me, surpasses cocaine or heroin... well, I guess hydromorphone has a better rush than mephedrone, but it has to be a high dose of hydro to match a 200mg shot of meph.


----------



## Znegative

Really? I mean mephedrones rush is pretty good in my opinion, but it's not as intense as cocaine or MDPV. I think the biggest shot I did was something like 150mg,, so I do t know.

And yeah, that's weird about the 4-MEC, though I've heard others reporting similar experiences, which probably has to do with the vendor which was pretty reputable at the time, and never sold me anything else that was bunk


----------



## maximum overdrive

Look I think it's a shame when you try to get real "Kanna" and all you get is dried herb, not tradionally fermented.
People who get this herb online are trying to better themselves. The Kanna being sold is just dust; I am ready to give up on looking for the authentic product. What is the big secret? I am not asking for a source. I find it sad, that's all.


----------



## Smellmett

60x hit of salvia - fucking ridiculous experience, thought I was part of a book with constantly turning pages
4-MMC - hands down the most addictive thing I've ever had, cue monster weekend drone parties
AMT - Amazing substance, exceeded my expectations, bar the nausea, felt impossible to have a bad time on it
MDAT, MDAI, NRG-1 etc - all crap will never bother with again


----------



## Znegative

I heard kanna was more of a natural anti-depressant. Is it recreational?


----------



## kah8

Methylone 5/5

5-MeO-MiPT 5/5

5-MeO-DiPT 4/5

Mephedrone 4/5

2C-E 4/5

vaped MDPV 3/5

Alcohol(white wine or beer) 3/5

Morphine 3/5

Fentanyl 3/5

Lorazepam 3/5


----------



## maximum overdrive

It's supposed to bring about good feelings of contentment, positive well being and a natural type of euphoria unique to itself. Supposed to help greatly with anxiety. But dust hasn't been shown to decrease anxiety.


----------



## MissMalena

definitely salvia  it's still legal in Canada


----------



## edtree

Riding waves smooth as glass by yourself or with one or two you can trust, in the outer islands on a single fin pin-tail in the sun (I'd like to add after dropping half a trip but then that wouldn't be legal :O)
Hari Om
edtree


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

4-AcO-DET-9/10-a bit anxious on the come up and a bit short, besides those, it was amazing.

Methylone-10/10-I felt like I was rolling tits with no comedown though it was shorter than MDMA

Alcohol-5/10-being drunk is nice but the hangover is fucking horrible.

25i-NBOMe-7.5/10- I enjoy it and have great trips but I get jaw clenching and headaches on the tail end of experiences with it.

There are other legal substances I've tried but those are ones that come to mind.


----------



## frontbluntt

4-AcO-MET 5/5
4-HO-MET 5/5
Methylone 5/5 In combination with anything it's amazing
Ethylone 5/5 Feels just like methylone to me
5-MeO-MiPT 4/5 Really relaxing and euphoric in 5mg doses
Etizolam 5/5 Wonderful tool
2-CE 3/5 Most ridiculous trips ever but too much nausea
Nitrous 5/5
O-Desmethyltramadol 4/5 Just because it's a legal opiate.. wtf!

Those are some of my favorites


----------



## shishigami

5-MeO-MiPT, DPT, 4-AcO-DMT, 2C-T-2
6-APB, bk-MDMA
Nitrous

I also really like 4-FA but not as much as the others. And I like some other 2Cs but those 4 take the cake for psychedelic RCs I've tried.


----------



## Soylent

*Imo*

Without smoking high grade weed while on DXM, I don't really care for DXM.  Doses ranging from 600-900mg of DXM while smoking the chronic is how I have had some of the best highs/trips in my life.  Another lil thing I discovered is redosing after the initial does starts to ware off take another 300mg and it gives a different buzz.  Something to do with the first does of DXM turning into DXO in ur body then by adding more DXM its a new experience for me anyway.

But smoking good weed through out the trip is a must for me.

I didnt read ever page and everyones posts so what I have said in this post may have already been said.


----------



## Beat Narrative

poppyseed tea, more effective than any other opiate i have found, based on the fact i will not IV


----------



## azgaza

Magic mushrooms were legal here until 2007 so until 2007 they were definatly the best legal high . Now we have 'truffles' which are also magic mushrooms only they look uglier because they grow underground, they contain psilocin and psilocybin like they should though, so currently those are probably the best legal high.

Other then that nitrous oxide ofcourse, also completely legal and really good. And weed is sold in coffeeshops, can't say that's a bad high but it's not actually legal; more tolerated by law. I believe 4-ho-mipt is still officially legal? I'm not sure. That was good stuff too.


----------



## pbuilder

I'd say alcohol because I really don't mind the hang over, but the big problem with alcohol is I enjoy the euphoria for a bit, then I just become a fiending coke addict, and crave like a bastard, bad when your tryna quit.  

Would love to give methylone or drone a try but not a clue where to get them.  CBF ordering online.

edit: And MDPV, but same don't know where to find it.

Also my experiences with poppyseed tea have all just been very sedating, not much euphoria at all.  Just feel like I'm nodding or close to it.


----------



## gmanyo

The only real "high" I've had was 2mg Lorazepam in a hospital and it sucked ass. I could barely walk and I saw double of everything past 4 feet. On top of this I was already feeling like shit; all the drug did was make me really disoriented. This was apparently a fairly high first ever dose.


----------



## closeau

Gotta say good ol ephedrine or ephedra. Be careful though!


----------



## Lady Codone

in order:

methylone (when it was legal)
4-FA
ethylphenidate
poppy pod tea
old school Mini-Thins (25 mg ephedra + 50 mg caffeine)
propylhexedrine + Prozac (sucks w/ out the Prozac for some reason lol)
4-AcO-DMT
Coca tea
San Pedro cactus


----------



## gmanyo

Actually, now that I think about it, Cymbalta sort of. It made me hypomanic one time, and everything was amazing.


----------



## Znegative

gmanyo said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, Cymbalta sort of. It made me hypomanic one time, and everything was amazing.



I don't really think cymbalta (or lorazepam, as you mentioned above) would qualify as a "legal high", in these contexts, as it is only obtainable through prescription. Legal High's would be RC's (4-MEC, ethylphenidate, o-desmethyltramadol etc), or OTC medications (DXM, propylhexedrine etc..), or other plants, kava kava, kratom, kanna etc..


----------



## gmanyo

Znegative said:


> I don't really think cymbalta (or lorazepam, as you mentioned above) would qualify as a "legal high", in these contexts, as it is only obtainable through prescription. Legal High's would be RC's (4-MEC, ethylphenidate, o-desmethyltramadol etc), or OTC medications (DXM, propylhexedrine etc..), or other plants, kava kava, kratom, kanna etc..


Well, I had a prescription. So it was legal for me.


----------



## joliecrzy

what type of poppy seeds should you get, dried,,, and does the type of poppy seed matter,, then how to you injest it?

omg is fluoroapmhetimine really xxxx.xx.... No pricing


----------



## laCster

MXE
kratom
kava
4-FA
DXM

those are my favorites


----------



## escape20

MXE
Poppy Pod Tea
2c-i
2c-e
5-methyl-ethylone
Methylone
Kratom


----------



## XThexXTank

Aside from alcohol man, a couple weeks ago my boy pulled out some spice.  I was thinkin same old shit but this was a bag i never seen before.  Not gonna lie, i dont remember the name but that shit put me on my fuckin knees :D


----------



## ErgicMergic

Kratom
Tramadol ("legal" since it can be acquired very easily online)
Kava
Alcohol
Ephedrine


----------



## Seyer

25i-NBOMe is a winner.


----------



## escape20

Seyer said:


> 25i-NBOMe is a winner.



Man you're making me really want to try it. The doses are so small tho how do you weigh it out? Only thing I know how to do is measure shit using my milligram scale.


----------



## Znegative

Just wanted to add:
*PROPYLHEXADRINE!!*
*Not only is it legal, but its available at pretty much _every_ big pharmacy.
*It's cheap as hell
*The high is comparable to Dextroamphetamine, but smoother, more empathetic. I'd say one inhaler (250 mg) is like taking 50 mg of D-amp.
*It's very easy to extract


----------



## RevCriz

In the past 6 months? DXM
About 700-900mg, to have a good intense trip (if you can even call it that).
I used to get a lot of the PCP analogues, 25i-NBOMe, and MXE through RC vendors.
Don't have access to any of that anymore though, so i Just stick with the illicit shit or DXM.


----------



## 6apbhmm

Overall the best legal drug for me is still alcohol. Yes it's not euphoric at all. But it's the most reliable drug for socializing. With any RC stims theres always a small chance of feeling some fear, not fullblown paranoia, just this weird feeling somebody is watching you and knows you're high as fuck. On booze I know I won't care and will laugh, with good people around. 
Also I rarely have bad hangover. And I know I won't become addicted to it because I don't love it, just like it, and don't like too high doses.


----------



## silentcowboy

For me it was a legal trip pill, but the "i" in the word was spelled with an explanation point. it was for consumption and was kinda like candy-flippin. it says it contains damiana extract but you know theres a research chem in there.  I took it about a month ago. Other then that kratom is the best for opiate management.


----------



## OPANAMONIUM

25i nbome
2ci
Mxe

In that order


----------



## Atropa Inoxia

as my name suggests, i have an extensive history of combining psychotropics. often times they end up being entirely legal or having a number of legal constituents.

by far the best thing I ever came up with was a potent extract of Syrian Rue and Hawaiian Baby Woodrose.

The ergotamine fungus in its raw form and Morning Glory seeds are both acceptable subsitutes for the HBWR.

Morning Glories are more difficult to work with and claviceps need to be harvested in person, where as the HBWR can be purchased easily on line.


It was.. indescribable. Better than the best peyote and san pedro Ive had, better than lsd, more physically enjoyable than ayahuasca...

Its really something.. but it involves a few potentially lethal elements.

A few hours of research is all it should take to understand how to process and ingest these substances safely.


----------



## treezy z

dxm - 10/10            kratom - 7/10              benzedrex - 2/10                  alcohol - 4/10               alcohol+hard drugs 10/10     dmaa 5/10           phenibut 7/10                    lsa - 6/10 great high horrible side effects                          amanita muscaria - 0/10                            fake weed - 10/10                       bath salt i tried - 9/10 but i'm sure different brands have totally different shit                                    salvia ?/10 fascinating shit, can't rate it cuz it's fucking crazy but not fun                             nitrous - 10/10                                ephedrine - 1/10


----------



## Barack Obonga

dxm

5/5


----------



## ihatepipes

Etizolam


----------



## Vinz

Mdai, desoxypipradol (gotta be carefull with dosage though) and beleve it or not i have enjoyed bzp (alone).


----------



## lazylazyjoe

Stuff to pick in the wild
Datura stramonium(Should be schedule I as far as Im concerned. Super dangerous)
HBWR and/or morning glory seeds (speedy but strippy)
Amanita Mushrooms 
Syrian Rue is a good potentiator for above
San Pedro cactus (just realized was legal to grow)
Ephedra (makes a nice tea)

OTC: 
Ephedrine(fav legal stim)
DXM 
valerian root extract
loperamide 

Inhalants: (all work better the faster your heart beat is)
nitrous oxide (my favorite)
albutorol (RX only, but not scheduled and easy to trade for) 
nitrites (poppers)
butane/methanol (headaches)
end dust  (headaches)

Non-drug related:
Blood chokes (my favorite, press on neck artery until pass out)
blood loss/donate      (great but can't do often)
Concussions   (synergizes well with above two)
High Altitude 

I haven't gotten into the RC scense, so I can't provide much insight there. And there's TONS more stuff to cultivate I havent tried.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

lazylazyjoe said:


> Stuff to pick in the wild
> Datura stramonium(Should be schedule I as far as Im concerned. Super dangerous)
> HBWR and/or morning glory seeds (speedy but strippy)
> Amanita Mushrooms
> Syrian Rue is a good potentiator for above
> San Pedro cactus (just realized was legal to grow)
> Ephedra (makes a nice tea)
> 
> OTC:
> Ephedrine(fav legal stim)
> DXM
> valerian root extract
> loperamide
> 
> Inhalants: (all work better the faster your heart beat is)
> nitrous oxide (my favorite)
> albutorol (RX only, but not scheduled and easy to trade for)
> nitrites (poppers)
> butane/methanol (headaches)
> end dust  (headaches)
> 
> Non-drug related:
> Blood chokes (my favorite, press on neck artery until pass out)
> blood loss/donate      (great but can't do often)
> Concussions   (synergizes well with above two)
> High Altitude
> 
> I haven't gotten into the RC scense, so I can't provide much insight there. And there's TONS more stuff to cultivate I havent tried.



What????  Your favorite thing to do is choke yourself until you pass out???  What the fucking fuck?

Let me get this straight, you've donated blood, suffered a concussion and purposely choked yourself until you lost consciousness all in the same time frame?  What the fuck happened to you that day???!  How else would you know that there was a synergy?  Mind = blown right now.

What is "end dust"?


----------



## Vinz

End dust is fuckin' dangerous, stay away from that shit. It is like playin' russian roulette.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

This?!?!?!


----------



## Vinz

I think she meant dust off... Some kids inhale the content of the can and it is plain stupid... One could do 100 shots getting a weird buzz and all of the sudden, shot 101 get you to the morgue


----------



## lazylazyjoe

> What the fuck happened to you that day???!


I got jumped and beat in the head with an air rifle about 5 or 6 times.  Lots of blood loss and a concussion.  Then blood choke after going home.
I've been doing blood chokes for years.  Usually you just get a super intense rush of euphoria. You rarely pass out cause you lose control of your arm to keep the pressure on your neck before that happens. 
And I meant dust off, not end dust. I can't stand the stuff, really.


----------



## 6apbhmm

Every week I find at least one thing on bluelight I didn't even THINK was possible.


----------



## Znegative

lazylazyjoe said:


> Stuff to pick in the wild
> Datura stramonium(Should be schedule I as far as Im concerned. Super dangerous)
> HBWR and/or morning glory seeds (speedy but strippy)
> Amanita Mushrooms
> Syrian Rue is a good potentiator for above
> San Pedro cactus (just realized was legal to grow)
> Ephedra (makes a nice tea)
> 
> OTC:
> Ephedrine(fav legal stim)
> DXM
> valerian root extract
> loperamide
> 
> Inhalants: (all work better the faster your heart beat is)
> nitrous oxide (my favorite)
> albutorol (RX only, but not scheduled and easy to trade for)
> nitrites (poppers)
> butane/methanol (headaches)
> end dust  (headaches)
> 
> Non-drug related:
> Blood chokes (my favorite, press on neck artery until pass out)
> blood loss/donate      (great but can't do often)
> Concussions   (synergizes well with above two)
> High Altitude
> 
> I haven't gotten into the RC scense, so I can't provide much insight there. And there's TONS more stuff to cultivate I havent tried.



You get high off albuterol, as in albuterol sulfate used for asthma? That stuff is pretty damn dangerous to use recreationaly, amd as far as I'm concerned it's _not_ recreational. I use it for asthma, and it makes me feel jittery and pretty shitty.

I also hope your joking about the blood loss and conclusion. _This is a harm reduction forum after all_.


----------



## tricomb

Probably the 2C- class of drugs, back before they were emergency scheduled. No current RC's really compare IMO, although I admit I've stopped bothering with the world of RCs. 

Alcohol?


----------



## Seyer

tricomb said:


> Probably the 2C- class of drugs, back before they were emergency scheduled.


When the _fuck_ did that happen?


----------



## tricomb

Seyer said:


> When the _fuck_ did that happen?



I'm pretty sure at least in California, they are illegal under the analog act. I guess I chose the wrong words saying "emergency scheduled." 
But sure as shit 2C's are illegal here. I am pretty damn sure they are schedule 1 though


----------



## Seyer

If it was illegal Im sure not as many vendors would ship 2C's to CA, which is where Im located. I did a quick search and found nothing. Im not saying your wrong, I just havent been keeping up as much with scheduling anymore and would like to see more info on this.


----------



## 6apbhmm

huh?


----------



## tricomb

Seyer said:


> If it was illegal Im sure not as many vendors would ship 2C's to CA, which is where Im located. I did a quick search and found nothing. Im not saying your wrong, I just havent been keeping up as much with scheduling anymore and would like to see more info on this.



I read it on erowid. 

I disagree about the vendors, they don't really give any fucks where you are. Heroin, LSD, basically any drug, you can get online and shipped to CA.


----------



## 6apbhmm

They might send it but will it arrive to you?


----------



## Duke Zion

DXM Hands down, better than Alcohol or any legal high, or any high in general in my opinion


----------



## Zazen

OTC has got to be DXM and Dihydrocodiene.

As for RC's methoxetamine is one of my favourite drugs i've ever tried (legal or illegal).


----------



## maxalfie

Don't know if this counts but it is legal as its alcohol.
Absinthe,a few shot glasses of that and you are certainly out of your head. 
Had about 4 or 5 shots of it whilst working in Magaluf,I can recall drinking them but cannot recall a single thing after drinking it. 
My mates assured me that I wAs off my face and loving every minute of it. 
On the other hand I did observe holidaymakers drinking it and totally losing it, their character totally changed and they became nasty & violent.
So it's certainly not a drink for everyone.


----------



## LOGan1314

4-fa, mephedrone (original formula). 

MDPV is wayyy to scary and addictive and out of fucking control IME


----------



## Znegative

Agreed on the MDPV.

It's unfortunate, because the first two days or so of using the "Peeve" can be amazing. If it wasn't so incredibly addictive that it quickly brings you to a place where you're hallucinating and paranoid out of your mind, I would say it was my _favorite_ stimulant, and that's not a light statement coming from me. MDPV initially has everything going for it. I inject, so the rush is really intense (though not quite as crazy as cocaine-but what is?), and the high feels like a slightly psychadelic amphetamine buzz, where I feel super loving, sociable and motivated (none of which are my actual personality traits.) Also the duration is really long so you have a nice long high, but at the same time, this is where the problem lies IMO, in regards to MDPV. For those of us who shoot, or smoke it (the most "fiendish" ROA's), there is an incredible urge to keep redosing.

The first time I tried MDPV, I knew little about it. I was given about 150mg, and started off shooting 4mg (which got me insanely spun). I then smoked and shot the remaining 145mg within the next 36 hours, sometimes doing shots once an hour or less. The turnout of this was that I couldn't speak (I could move my mouth and tongue, but couldn't provide more of a sound than a whisper), my veins were trashed, I was no longer getting euphoria frm the substance, and I began to become delirious.

Since then I learned to use it slightly more responsibly (no more than 3x a day, low dosages etc), but I still don't try and get it anymore. I just can't use that drug safely.

The two days I spent with Mephedrone were wonderful. It's addictive too, but nothing like MDPV. I really like the rush (very important to me), as well as the high, which is stimulating and social. I'd choose this substance over MDPV, as I could definately put it down before things got too bleak.


----------



## intensecycle

4-HO-MET first, methylone second.


----------



## psyfiend

4-aco-dmt cleanest, fastest onset
back in the day it was 2c-b


----------



## Pill2Chill

Magic truffles from holland. Cool experience every time.
5-meo-dmt was pretty nice too, bit intense, but nice. Don't think everyone likes this kinda high though.


----------



## the toad

Mxe by far imo...


----------



## Tryptamino

Probably when I did 600 mg DXM and took a large hit of nitrous at the peak, that ranks up there with my 15th birthday acid trip or my first shroom trip.


----------



## the toad

Ive tried dxm plenty of times and never got into it... so much body load for so little psychedelic effect... it was kinda fun till i discovered k and mxe... now i would never consider taking it for anything other than a cough..


----------



## weekend addiction

You guys should consider the ramifications of this thread....


----------



## the toad

weekend addiction said:


> You guys should consider the ramifications of this thread....



If someone wants to get high theyre gonna do it... better to have more info and know what works and what doesnt... :D


----------



## LOGan1314

Znegative said:


> Agreed on the MDPV.
> 
> It's unfortunate, because the first two days or so of using the "Peeve" can be amazing. If it wasn't so incredibly addictive that it quickly brings you to a place where you're hallucinating and paranoid out of your mind, I would say it was my _favorite_ stimulant, and that's not a light statement coming from me. MDPV initially has everything going for it. I inject, so the rush is really intense (though not quite as crazy as cocaine-but what is?), and the high feels like a slightly psychadelic amphetamine buzz, where I feel super loving, sociable and motivated (none of which are my actual personality traits.) Also the duration is really long so you have a nice long high, but at the same time, this is where the problem lies IMO, in regards to MDPV. For those of us who shoot, or smoke it (the most "fiendish" ROA's), there is an incredible urge to keep redosing.
> 
> The first time I tried MDPV, I knew little about it. I was given about 150mg, and started off shooting 4mg (which got me insanely spun). I then smoked and shot the remaining 145mg within the next 36 hours, sometimes doing shots once an hour or less. The turnout of this was that I couldn't speak (I could move my mouth and tongue, but couldn't provide more of a sound than a whisper), my veins were trashed, I was no longer getting euphoria frm the substance, and I began to become delirious.
> 
> Since then I learned to use it slightly more responsibly (no more than 3x a day, low dosages etc), but I still don't try and get it anymore. I just can't use that drug safely.
> 
> The two days I spent with Mephedrone were wonderful. It's addictive too, but nothing like MDPV. I really like the rush (very important to me), as well as the high, which is stimulating and social. I'd choose this substance over MDPV, as I could definately put it down before things got too bleak.



omg bro...are you me?! LOL thats like exactly what happened to me...however my psychosis was complete paralyzation of my body....telling myself to get up off the toilet but i couldn't so i just fell on the floor...felt like i weighed a million pounds couldn't move...all the while sweat pouring out...AAAHHHhhhh fucckkkkk thatttt


----------



## Znegative

^yeah dude, I've gotten that from coke.

MDPV binges...Nothing good can come from them, unless you like the idea of swat teams and strange flickering figures


----------



## weekend addiction

^ I don't care if they use drugs I'm talking about why would we compile a list of shit for the govt. to make illegal? This thread is risking media attention as a legal drug menu for some crappy article.


----------



## China Rider

Znegative said:


> Just wanted to add:
> *PROPYLHEXADRINE!!*
> *Not only is it legal, but its available at pretty much _every_ big pharmacy.
> *It's cheap as hell
> *The high is comparable to Dextroamphetamine, but smoother, more empathetic. I'd say one inhaler (250 mg) is like taking 50 mg of D-amp.
> *It's very easy to extract



hell yeah man thanks for pointing this out,  i never heard of it 'till i read this a few weeks ago

gave it a try tonight and it really is a sweet amp, would go as far to say it's better than adderall 

excellent for music


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

weekend addiction said:


> ^ I don't care if they use drugs I'm talking about why would we compile a list of shit for the govt. to make illegal? This thread is risking media attention as a legal drug menu for some crappy article.



You make a decent point, and I did consider this.  I'm not sure if this thread has any new information that isn't already on BL or Erowid already, so I don't really see it being much of an issue.  Yeah, I understand it's a lot of information compiled into one thread which could be useful to media, but again, all this information is very easily obtained already.



China Rider said:


> hell yeah man thanks for pointing this out,  i never heard of it 'till i read this a few weeks ago
> 
> gave it a try tonight and it really is a sweet amp, would go as far to say it's better than adderall
> 
> excellent for music



Be careful with propylhexadrine, it's quite toxic (or so I've read) and is quite potent.  Don't mix it with anything else either, like DXM, that's a TERRIBLE idea.  I could propyl having addiction potential seeing how easily obtained it is.  I tried it once, was a fantastic speedy but even more empathetic high, was actually like a light dose of MDMA to be honest.  However after about 2 hours I suddenly got a headache from hell and felt like an alien had spawned in my stomach.  I began sweating bullets, shivering, heart racing, clutching my stomach writhing around on the floor wondering if I should call an ambulance.  Finally after about 30 minutes it subsided and I felt like shit the rest of the day.

Never again!


----------



## jones-in_J

kratom and kava have definately been my favorites.. and i've never had a chance to really try any RC's except for a few kinds of spice.. and the only one worth a damn, which was called "drunken monkey" and was sold at a local tobacco shop got banned before I could stock up whatsoever >.<   ain't that a bitch


----------



## the toad

weekend addiction said:


> ^ I don't care if they use drugs I'm talking about why would we compile a list of shit for the govt. to make illegal? This thread is risking media attention as a legal drug menu for some crappy article.



The government knows about all this stuff... the real clincher is when they start catching people with it... it doesnt make sense for them to spend the time and money banning stuff unless they can catch people with it...


----------



## psy_fairee

For me:

- legal weed (zues is the best)
- a legal powder called Shamans Dust
- This pink legal "Speedy" pill I got from my local sex shop. Just tried it tonight, 1 pill is $40.00 and wow! It is now 5am, I took it at 11pm, still no sleep!

I used to like nangs but I just don't get the same buzz from them anymore.


----------



## Seyer

Chemically Insane said:


> The government knows about all this stuff... the real clincher is when they start catching people with it... it doesnt make sense for them to spend the time and money banning stuff unless they can catch people with it...


Or until they "cause harm"


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

psy_fairee said:


> For me:
> 
> - legal weed (zues is the best)
> - a legal powder called Shamans Dust
> - This pink legal "Speedy" pill I got from my local sex shop. Just tried it tonight, 1 pill is $40.00 and wow! It is now 5am, I took it at 11pm, still no sleep!
> 
> I used to like nangs but I just don't get the same buzz from them anymore.



I'd be curious to know what was in this pink speedy pill...perhaps mephedrone?  Or MDPV?  $40.00 for one pill, jesus....it had better be incredible.... 

If it is in fact mephedrone....and a high dose at that.....while still not worth forty friggin' bucks.....it should indeed be amazing.


----------



## Anon54

I'll rank them if I write #0, it means I havnt tried yet


"Ive snipped this out before the mods do cuz i dont think i can mention brands" which u can buy at certain shops is by far the strongest legal stimulant.
it contains MDPV which will be illegal may 1st. its very expensive. #0

herbal xtc tablets called "giggles" tased like pot. I heard there's strong batches that are stonger than the real thing but I dont think so.
Guarana, Geranium extract, Calcium, Magnesium and filler/binding agents.
http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/sho...d.php?t=112342
this website says it may contain mephedrone. but I think it only contains 1,3-dimethylamylamine,
Ive tried these & i made a thread about it some ppl didnt like them but probably took to many. it says on the pack to only take 1 (u get a pack of 3) so only take 1. well maybe 1.5. I took 1 & felt about right. taking 2 would feel jittery especially because ig contains guarana which has twice the caffeine as coffee beans. if it didnt contain caffeine it could potentially be an ok drug.
it gave me a good stimulant high. not even close to mdma or meth but had an mdma feel to it & only lasted 3 hrs or so. no hangover the next day. It's "light years" most powerful herbal xtc tablet. I liked them anyway. made me more talkitive & actually gave me some mild rushes for a few seconds. #7

"Diablo herbal xtc pills" these are also suppose to be good but more like meth than mdma #0
dxm #5
kronic (herbal marijuana) #12
pseudoephedrine (if u take the recommended dose u can get a "pick me up" kinda feel like caffeine. #13
dont take to much cuz it feels weird than. nothing at all like meth
caffeine #2
codeine. #1 (this was a tough choice betwen caffeine)
Rikodeine (dihydrocodeine). #8 (would be #2 after poppy pod tea if it didnt contain sorbitol)
nitrous. #6
nicotine (I chew the gum) im quitting smoking & think the gum is better than tobacco. #3
alcohol #8 (great high if it didnt have such a bad hangover)
kava. well they dont make strong enough tablets. #0
valerian. suppose to help quality with sleep. #0
diphenhydramine, interesting only if u take a LOW recreational dose. u can get CEV if u take a large dose u'll have a bad trip i havnt been stupid enough to do that so be smart. # take a LOW deleritant dose & u can get interesting CEVs #9
doxylamine. suppose to also be a deleriant but took twice the dose last night & it was just a good sleep aid #10
LSA #0 (although someone once told me they were in the "triptasy" pills I got. but it said on the NBN news it was LSD) Not sure if this one is legal
promethazine. the most sedating sleep aid ive tried with little hangover. These antihistamines also potentiate opiates. #4
poppy seed tea. alot of ppl actually get hooked to this stuff so u can get good seeds but i didnt get anything out of it. made me feel sick. #14
chamomile tea #11
valerian #0 Ive been told this stuff is underrated but i dont think so. Id be surprized if it was as strong as 5mg of valium
mescaline. cant understand why this one is legal? have no idea where u get it from #0
poppy pod tea. this would be #1 probably but havnt tried  I think I would love it #0

Can anybody give me any info about the ones i havnt tried?

I can think of a few others like nutmeg & datura that are deliriants but they dont have recreational value. there's also inhalants like keyboard cleaner, paint, spay paint (I think that it can only be silver or gold, does someone know?) Amyl Nitrate (Rush or poppers not sure if this one is legal) petrol & glue. these cause brain damage. only good inhalant is nitrous, oh & I forgot about straight ether, not sure if it's legal but I was given a bottle & its effects were similar to alcohol when huffed, I should have added that to the list, oh well. There's also the stimulant u get out of the cotton in an inhaler. I dont think it's vicks inhaler but something like that.
there is more. here is also a list of legal herbs (only some are psychoactive. I think milk thistle is the best out of this lot:
http://www.erowid.org/herbs/herbs.shtml

cant think of any more. i kinda challenged myself to think of as many as i could lol
well theres a few more listed on erowid but I think there effects are to mild to be mentioned 

*for anyone who has tried MDPV. Is it as euphoric as meth. less or more?
or is it more comparable to coke. is it better than coke?
someone tell me about MDPV Im deciding whether to try it while it's still legal.
It's expensive & im not sure if it's safe*


----------



## Lisergic

San Pedro Cacti


----------



## Seyer

*Restored/undeleted this thread.*


----------



## Timomass

Only ever ventured into the "legal" side once so far. Was given some E2 and some Gogain. Passed on the E 2 stuff. Far to many people burning their nostrils for what appeared to be little reason. But I tipped a 1/2 g or Gogain in a vodka orange with little or no expectations. But after an initial gental buzz there was a definate peak after 45mins or so, then a nice even buzz for several hours.

Would always pick the real stuff, but would defo use again. Especially if it's free.


----------



## the toad

Seyer said:


> Or until they "cause harm"



Causing harm is the legal speak for recreational psychoactive... it causes harm to the government lol

Going to the doctor has a much higher chance of killing you than snorting a line of cocaine... but thats another story lol


----------



## d-kong

I was recently at a music festival and was able to try some MXE...it's a lot like K but i honestly enjoyed it a bit more. i only took 25 mgs and had a great time....colors were very vivid and my balance was non existent. i also had a very disassociative feeling when trying to talk. it was actually pretty fun and the people i bought it from had ordered it online. 

I do have a question though...are there any legal highs that are close in comparison to MDMA or MDA?  I have read about 5-apb and 6-apb but have yet to try it. the only places i've seen to order it from are all overseas and being that i am in the US im a little iffy if it would even make it here. anyone have any ideas on these research chemicals or different ones that may be close to what im looking for? Also, I've heard sassafras is very much like mda but isnt soo easy to make...any ideas on that? thats something i'd be very interested in.


----------



## Seyer

bk-MDMA and 6-APB are what youre looking for. 

Oh, and Sassafras _is_ MDA.


----------



## Vader

> Sassafras is MDA


That seems ambiguous and contentious at best.


----------



## d-kong

i actually had heard that the safrole in sassafras is actually mda too. i was confused at first but i saw someone do it and his pupils blew up so i knew it was working. he actually loved it and said he liked it more than the molly that was there...anyways...i hate to ask another question like this but which would be better between the bk-mdma and the 6-apb? also...would there actually be problems with delivery to the US? Im pretty sure they are unscheduled here but just thought i'd ask to see if anyone has had any experience with this. i would hate to order something and have the dea deliver it or something...im exaggerating yes but you know what i mean....im just trying to make sure its something that can actually be done here...and no, im not asking for sources as i know thats not allowed on here but im highly interested in the research here


----------



## Seyer

bk-MDMA is Schedule 1, 6-APB remains unscheduled at the moment.


----------



## Sagulations

6-apb, the best unscheduled mda/mdma like RC available, stock up now, we all know some e-tard will misuse, and get it banned for us responsible folk.9/10
MXE- amazing as far as legal highs go. My all time favorite. My heart goes out to the UK. 10/10
4-Fa - a well rounded stim that burns like a mother when railing, but has good euphoria, duration, and a gentler comedown than most stims. 8/10
MPA- for me anyways, exactly like adderall IR.  Good study/focus drug. 6/10
JWH/AMT etc. - all synthetic cannibinoids are abominations. So many reported health problems and Hospitalizations. Loss of cognitive memory. All for a sub-par high that is destroying the receptors for the real, mother earth god given cannabis. Never. Do. Spice.  fuckyou/10
Etizolam- fantastic benzos, but addiction potential is so high, and the withdrawls from extended use, are nightmares I would wish on no living soul. In moderation, indistinguishable from scheduled Benzos.7/10

MDPV- "bath salts"? although ive never tried it, sounds interesting seeing as it makes your organs melt, you strip naked, and run around eating peoples faces off in Miami. 12/10  Cheers.


----------



## Seyer

My heart goes out to the Bluelighter who created MXE.


----------



## Tryptamino

Seyer said:


> My heart goes out to the Bluelighter who created MXE.



amen


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

d-kong said:


> i actually had heard that the safrole in sassafras is actually mda too. i was confused at first but i saw someone do it and his pupils blew up so i knew it was working. he actually loved it and said he liked it more than the molly that was there...anyways...i hate to ask another question like this but which would be better between the bk-mdma and the 6-apb? also...would there actually be problems with delivery to the US? Im pretty sure they are unscheduled here but just thought i'd ask to see if anyone has had any experience with this. i would hate to order something and have the dea deliver it or something...im exaggerating yes but you know what i mean....im just trying to make sure its something that can actually be done here...and no, im not asking for sources as i know thats not allowed on here but im highly interested in the research here



I've heard MDA or MDA/MDMA mixtures being sold and referred to as "sass", and I guess in your case someone decided to add the "afras" because they've probably heard the word before.  This is what Sassafras actually is, it's a plant:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sassafras

The plant itself is arguably not psychoactive on it's own.  I have personally consumed a considerable amount of both tincture and plain root bark, neither producing a discernible effect.  I have had this "sass" powder in the past as well, and as you said it made my pupils huge and I rolled my balls off, but that's because it actually is MDMA and MDA, not ground up sassafras.  Your friend most likely had that.


----------



## d-kong

if anyone on here has experience with the 6-apb nope just tell me a little about it here if you'd rather do that...im really interested in what people think about it.


----------



## Seyer

There you go: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/599863-The-Big-amp-Dandy-6-APB-Thread-(Part-4)


----------



## d-kong

thanks seyer...i actually learned a lot about 6-apb through that...it seems really fun  but a lot of people act like its not exactly something to do in public and the places i like to do anything is usually festivals and such. anywho...i've read a lot now on substances such as 2-c1,2-ce, DOC, LSA,  and yopo seeds...for people who really enjoy a good ole lsd trip yet find it hard to come by...whats the best legal substitute? i've heard 2-ci was really fun but had quiet the nauseating affects and that DOC was great too but last sooo long. im leaning towards the 2-ci and trying to research lower dosages to try and keep from nausea but have also been thinking quiet a lot into the yopo seeds as well. they seem cheap but short lasting.


----------



## d-kong

and i understand i went from asking about mdma substitutes to asking about lsd substitutes but honestly im just really not crazy about most stimulants...the reason i love mdma so much is because of the euphoria...its the only reason i can deal with the stimulant part...mda might be more my speed but i've never had the luxury of trying it


----------



## d-kong

so i may just end up getting straight molly but im going to a concert soon and thought about trying out some 6-apb...my question is this...is the 6-apb better than the benzofury (the stuff thats 60mg 6-apb and 50 mg 5apb together in one tablet)? anywho...im sort of short on time as the show is in about 3 weeks so i need to order it soon..anyone with some good input here? i've still never tried this rc so it will be new to me...is really even comparable to molly bc there will be plenty of that at the show?


----------



## Seyer

I already directed you to the 6-APB Big & Dandy thread. If you have questions about 6-APB, _ask them there_.


----------



## Vader

Well, as of today- AMT. My golly, what a fantastic chemical.


----------



## Istanbeko

1. Some synthetic cannabinoids just like AM-2201 and JWH-018
2. MDPV/aPVP are the best dopamine stimulants
3. 4-FA if you like it long-lasting or bk-MDMA if you want it a bit shorter.
4. 4-HO-MET/4-AcO-DMT and 2c-B
All of them are legal here (Unfortunately AM-2201 and 4-FA are going to get illegally and I am sure all of them will follow them next 24months).


----------



## stranger1187

Hawaiin baby woodrose seeds are quite interesting.  I only tried them a couple of times, and the nasuea was hard for me to handle on both occasions.  I love dph/dimenhydrinate.  Salvia is amazing, but i miss the states of mind I was in while under the influence, still, very much.  Therefore I don't really like it given the fact that I am in mourning.  lol.  Did quite a bit of dxm, for quite awhile, but grew weary of it.  I am not weary of dph/dimenhydrinate at all, after 5+ years of using.  I can't imagine many other people can, would, or would want to say that.  I combine dph with thc.  Its just not the same without.  I am a creative individual and a bit in my own world, and these substances work well for me, for whatever reason.


----------



## maggie_mayhem

Best legal highs IMO:
-poppy seed tea
-DXM (Robitussin gelcaps)

Don't have a lot to work with here in the states.


----------



## China Rider

witnessing live music that you really fucking like


----------



## LSDiesel

bk-mdma was impressive for being legal when it was, but I have to say that Ultra Enhanced Indo kratom probably takes the cake for being the most impressive legal high. I would compare it to taking Oxy, not smack but almost indistinguishable from oxy. In fact, if I had a choice between taking Vicodin or UEI I would take the UEI


----------



## CymbalKid

Dxm


----------



## treezy z

dxm - 10/10     bath salts - 9/10   fake weed - 9/10        nitrous - 9/10         lsa - 7/10    dramamine - 0/10         amanita muscaria - 0/10   kratom - 6/10       DMAA - 9/10 (not euphoric but very useful for working out or functioning with less sleep)       phenibut - 6/10         poppers - 1/10            nutmeg - 0/10 salvia - ?/10 (hard to rate, not recreational but fascinating and scary)


----------



## blight12

Kratom has got to be the best by far for those with no opioid tolerance.

For those that have never tried an opiate, its weird, your first time, you expect more and keep redosing, its subtle.
When you click and realise what its doing youll love it. Getting my UEI Monday, cant wait.


----------



## psy_fairee

psy_fairee said:


> For me:
> 
> - legal weed (zues is the best)
> - a legal powder called Shamans Dust
> - This pink legal "Speedy" pill I got from my local sex shop. Just tried it tonight, 1 pill is $40.00 and wow! It is now 5am, I took it at 11pm, still no sleep!
> 
> I used to like nangs but I just don't get the same buzz from them anymore.



Scratch what I have written here, the legal stuff you buy from these head/ sex shops is pure evil....I am currently trying to give them up for good and you have no idea how hard this bloody is!
I smoked "legal weed" everyday and started doing the powders and pills on weekends. Within months I was using both everyday, barely sleeping and eating and even my menstrual cycle stopped (sorry for the TMI boys) because I was that unhealthy!
My anxieties came back and I soon found myself crying in the GPs waiting room and missing work on regular occaisions because I wasn't coping. On the days I would pull sickies from work I would stay home, take more legal highs to feel better and was becoming isolated from the world....legal highs made me a junkie!
The big problem I find with this stuff is it's cheap and accessible. Last night I had a bad night fighting every urge to withdraw the $150.00 I would need for a dose of powder and heading down to the sex shop down the road and what stopped me in the end was knowing how shit I would feel for myself and how it would upset my partner.

I have taken many a drug (illegal and legal) in my day and never before have I had something that has had a hold on me as strong as this legal stuff has. I can smoke meth and not touch it for years, I took K once and never craved it again but this stuff is brutal, it sucks you in and keeps pulling at the back of your mind.

I urge you all to tread with caution into this playground, it's not as fun as it seems. What starts as a quick alternative to booze on a Saturday night soon turns into a full blown habit, find other (natural and if possible home brewed) legal highs just steer clear of this dodgy crap!


----------



## LSDiesel

Not that I think it is the THE BEST legal high, but is NO ONE going to chime in with a vote for a 40oz bottle of beer? It's just about the cheapest (and legal) way to get fucked up


----------



## skibler

^ cant go wrong with a 40oz


----------



## Tryptamino

12 pack of PBR and a pack of Camel filters is my favorite legal high at the moment. 40s aren't really my thing.


----------



## silentcowboy

1. Kratom (Best plant ever!!! Even MJ comes second to kratom)
2.tr!p pills (some kind of RC with damiana extract, if anybody knows what RC was in them I'd like to know)
3.DXM :/ (never again lol)


----------



## rincewindrocks

depends when you got them, but most "herbal ecstsy" pills (which is what trip pills were) were pipes


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Two way tie between psilocybin mushrooms/truffles and salvia divinorum.

Should give diethyl ether a try sometime soon.


----------



## Sprout

OTC codeine - 7/10 for the high, but an 11/10 for price and availability.


----------



## Diloadid

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> 12 pack of PBR and a pack of Camel filters is my favorite legal high at the moment. 40s aren't really my thing.



Minus the PBR and keep it at the filters and you'll have me at hello. 

6-APB by far is probably one of the best current RC's available.

Paralyzing euphoria is all I'm gonna say.


----------



## motiv311

Try a combo of

Meang da Kratom 5 grams

Kanna .3 grams

phenibut 2 grams

Kava kava extract 20x1 strength 1 gram

capsule em up and your ready for herbal euphoriants


----------



## jerseybrah

Back in the day Down 2 Earth herbal incense knocked my socks off


----------



## melawren

*Addiction is me*

I have always been addicrted to something, legal or illegal. I'm addicted to gambling and shopping. I have been addicted to alcohol, crank, crak and am currently addited to opoids pain relievers that are prescribed to me evn though i lie about my pain. One of the best buzzes I used to get in high school was huffing rubber cement. I loved that buzz. I've been thinking about trying it again for old times sake!


----------



## Seyer

melawren said:


> I've been thinking about trying it again for old times sake!


Dont do it, for your own sake


----------



## 1394

This seems like market research.


----------



## MissNervosa

Currently taking a pre workout supplement that has lawsuits against it claiming it contains amphetamines.This is the second time I've taken just over the maximum recommended amount,and the second time I've felt high as a kite from it.It deffo has something speedy in it (not dmaa,and not a lot of caffeine) because I get a super focussed,very clean high,with lots of body energy and motivation that lasts about 4-6 hours.It feels like a combo of dexies and provigil to me.I'm deffo stocking up on this,it's TOO good and will no doubt be pulled from the market soon.


----------



## animalpee

The other day at the dentist they gave me nitrous oxide, I really think they gave me a higher dose than usual. I was this close to nodding (or just passing out). That was the only drug that I've enjoyed as much as opiates, if I could get my hands on the stuff easily, I might actually slow down on opana...


----------



## Synaptic Gap

Last night.  2mg 25I + 40mg 4-aco-dmt

best trip ever...and completely legal


----------



## MrPorter

N2O is my favourite but it doesn't last long at all and you can't exactly do it discretely... Also had some 2m2b but it wasn't much (5-8mls tops) and didn't affect me much so I can't really rate it. Not even sure it was real to be fair but friends who had less claimed it was really strong and they were wasted on it alone.

Seriously struggling to get any DXM/Codeine here, it's like my towns on cheap-high lockdown. To buy the stuff in store you must fill out all sorts of paperwork which gets reviewed or something and if they approve you can get it 5 days later, and even then they keep trying to get me to buy other stuff instead.


----------



## AlwaysChasingIt

5-IT Has to be the most euphoric RC out at the moment imo


----------



## Long Clips

DXM.. about 3 grams in 3 days.. blew the roof wide open.. I'll never touch DXM again, after that. that's how good it was.

honorable mention to Benzedrex.. 750 mg had me masturbating for a good 12 hours to Lisa Ann and foot fetish porn.

Not even gonna get into the quasi-legal highs that RC's have provided me..

4-AcO-DMT, 25i-NBoME and Butylone are my personal favs.

Also not gonna get into alcohol. we've all had good times with that one..


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

"Best" is a very subjective word, but then, so is any drug high itself. I would have to say a DXM trip; it was quite out of this world in a euphoric way, putting me into probably the equivalent of a k-hole for DXM. Best of all, despite the roughly three days afterward during which I was depressed and felt out of it, I do believe I received some spiritual guidance from the experience.

I was young when I did this and probably wont do it again, but I knowingly drank a bottle with guaifenesin in it because there wasn't a way for me to procure a prodcut with just DXM as an active ingredient. I prepared with a giant plastic bowl and repeatedly recited "iron stomach" as I came up. No, I did not vomit.

It was seriously the shiz.


----------



## vinyljunky

meph when i first bought it back when  it was legal


----------



## slimb

I honestly think dxm is a really enjoyable substance and ill use it even when there are many other options available.

I used to like this spice like stuff they sold called strawberry mamba, but I kinda overdid it and it lost its magic. About two Weeks later it was made illegal.


----------



## LOGan1314

Original mephedrone, 8/10
4-FA, 7.5/10


----------



## the toad

animalpee said:


> The other day at the dentist they gave me nitrous oxide, I really think they gave me a higher dose than usual. I was this close to nodding (or just passing out). That was the only drug that I've enjoyed as much as opiates, if I could get my hands on the stuff easily, I might actually slow down on opana...



I can easily induce full anaesthesia on myself with nitrous... wears off in only 5-10 seconds then just dopey for a min or two lol... i can get nitrous pretty much whenever... its available many many places... sex stores, cigarette stores, some head shops...

You can buy it in bulk in tanks for food service or for high performance modified nitrous oxide burning cars... hi perf auto parts stores usually fill nitrous bottles for cars.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

This thread probs referring to RC's but oxycodone is the best "legal high" I've had (scripted). Probs the best in general.


----------



## junglebook

*Your favorite incense blend*

Theres so many around mine has to be the chronic haze incense blend. Its really smooth and the aroma lasts longer then most.


----------



## tricomb

This is not other drugs material, lll send this over to drug culture.


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*


----------



## Tryptamino

when i was in the UK i had cocaethylene, the RC, not actual cocaine with alcohol


----------



## treezy z

best - mdpv and some brews
worst - amanitas, diphenhydramine


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> when i was in the UK i had cocaethylene, the RC, not actual cocaine with alcohol



Rad. How was it?


----------



## AminoAcid

LSA Hawaiian Baby Woosdrose seeds. Take like 10 of them crushed up in a mortar & pestle and put into empty capsules. This gets rid of any nausea and is easily as strong as a tab of acid.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Until a few years ago I could go into a pipeshop and buy  fresh truffles and mushrooms in little boxes. Legally. Then they changed the law, think that was about 2005.


----------



## daytryptr

Not quite legal per-se, but mescaline extracted from trichocereus cacti is the best high I've had off any drug. Ever.

If i could only take one drug the rest of my life, it would be mescaline. Guess i should thing about moving to canada where its actually legal to consume (not extract, but what can ya do).

Kratom is pretty decent too.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Aw man, Kratom makes me nauseous as anything. Like I've just drank 10 cups of coffee or somehing


----------



## daytryptr

Deathrow558 said:


> Aw man, Kratom makes me nauseous as anything. Like I've just drank 10 cups of coffee or somehing



Extracts, extracts, extracts. I won't touch plain leaf for the same reasons. Those damn tannins, they ruin all the cool plants (like mhrb )


----------



## Jabberwocky

I think it was only ever the extract I had mate.


----------



## daytryptr

Deathrow558 said:


> I think it was only ever the extract I had mate.



Well shit, idk then. Maybe its my opiate noobieness/ opioid sensitivity that makes kratom worthwhile. Or the fact that i can tolerate a good amount of nausea from alkaloids in general w/o it bothering/affecting me where others would be turned away. Or the fact that i usually get strong as fuck extracts that don't have any of the tannins, and dosages are usually under 200mg to get nice and comfy w/ such potent extracts. Perchance have you tried something like 60%+ alkaloid extracts where dosages are around 50mg? That and ~100mg of FS 25x gets me off good with kratom.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

Best- Nitrous/LSA/5-htp/Alcohol/Nicotine. All legal combo.

-Kratom is also very enjoyable imo.


----------



## CLICKHEREx

I'm happy with hashish.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

best legal high might actually be alcohol

definitely has its downside though


----------



## majo

Damiana! This shit is fuckin underrated I think its neqrly as fun as weed (with a bit less euphoria and more sedation)


----------



## thizzmeout

^ Correct me if I'm wrong, because I might be.
I was always under the impression damiana was used in synthetic blends and that the plant itself has no effects.?
Idk might be wrong.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

it is used in synthetic blends but does have a psychosomatic effect when unadulterated


----------



## Captain.Heroin

IV fentanyl + IV midazolam


----------



## the toad

^ fent and midazolam are legal highs? I must be shopping at the wrong headshop lol


----------



## Bust

^ lmao.

must be alcohol. i consume lots of it when im not on opiates. havent tried many legal highs.. 4 mec and mdpv but didnt enjoy either. mdpv was fun for the first few hours.. then it got horrid, typical story.


----------



## Where Wolf?

Including pharms that are uncontrolled in my current country of residence, and legal to import for personal use without a script, though prescription-only domestically (one of those loopholes).  

1) 50gs of ground San pedro (legal to buy but not consume).  Every bit as mindblowing as high-dose LSD experiences, and more physically euphoric.  Most spiritual and positive psychedelic experience I've ever had, though choking it down took a while.  

2) When it was available, 250x kratom extract powder.  Had no opiate tolerance to speak of at the time, and half a gram was as euphoric as 100mgs or so of CWE'd hydrocodone, but longer-lasting with potentiators. To be honest, I think it may well have been spiked with some RC or obscure opiod.  Some batches were just too potent to be legal, comparable in strength to Oxy, but more gentle, like extracted Lortabs or high-dose dhc with downs.     

3) Legally purchased OTC codeine and DHC for purposes of extraction,or hard-to-find but OTC pure codeine linctus (600 mgs a bottle, when they'll sell it to you) potentiated with promethazine.  Chemists are reluctant to sell it (cover stories involving imaginary grandparents with painful coughs can help), but when they do, it always feels like a triumph: dirt cheap, pure, but pretty useless once you've tried the stronger opiates.  Just can't get high on codeine no more, but priceless when jonesing without other options.   

5) AMT in moderate doses - overdid it one time, owing to impatience on the come-up, and ended up eating a whole pack of Depas Etizolam when the fluttering OEV's and body load became overwhelming.  

6) Poppy pod putty - not exactly legal, but the makings are.   

7) When it was legal, methylone. Closer to MDMA - or perhaps MDEA - than any other substance I've tried, fantastic aphrodisiac.  

8) Mephedrone - the first few times.  Then it got dirty. The mysterious 'Neos' were my favourite, rather than pure powder, and they came mixed with all kinds of crazy shit (methamthetamine or something like it, various flouro amphetamines).  Neo-Doves and Spirits...those were the days.  Until people started fiending and it transpired that the stuff was probably neurotoxic and as addictive as meth.  

9) DXM - only taken middling doses, but prefer it to MXE.  Also useful in small doses as an opiod potentiator.  

10) The now-illegal JWH series: never mastered chasing the dragon, so I used to roll ludicrous overdoses into joints, which made for some frightening/funny experiences.  The better-manufactured JWH incense blends were also the best weed substitute I've ever come across.

11) MPA - purely as a functional stimulant, low doses.  

12) Modafinil (sometimes mixed with low-dose MPA).  

13) Ethylphenidate, again as a functional stimulant.   

14) Salvia, for a quick trip to the other side.  

15) 4-FA, now banned: kinda somewhere between low-dose speed and a threshold dose of MDxx.  

16) 5-APB in a branded pill, mixed with MPA.  Not a great high, but pleasant, and a free gift from the guys at the local headshop.  As were the three 1mg etizolam tabs that took the edge off.  Tells you how much money they've made from me...

17) Plain Bali kratom leaf...would be much higher up the list if it didn't require such lengthy preperation with a capsule-making gizmo, and 25gram doses.    

18) Full spectrum Kratom alkaloid tincture, a few years back, before the extract market went to shit.  It never felt like full-on kratom, losing some of the subtle joys of plain leaf, but it was strong, if hard to keep under one's tongue for 15 minutes.  

19) Etizolam on its own, or with a little weed/synth 'noid blend.  

21) The AM-series incense blends: very short-acting, but intense as any hydroponic skunk for the first 15 minutes or so.  Tolerance builds extremely fast, though, amd it's hard not to keep chasing an ever-diminishing high. 

20) Alcohol, especially with good food and company.  Beer for burgers and tacos, wine for more lavish and sophisticated spreads,     

21) Zopiclone for benzo withdrawal and trip-abortion.  

22) 4-MEO-PCP.  But I tried my one sample while on MXE, realised I was entering mindless drug-hoover mode, and had to flush most of the bag to prevent myself from doing it all, so I never really got to savour it fully.  Definitely brought me close to holing, and took away the darkness of MXE.  

23) MXE (low dose, my least favourite dissociative).  

24) Seroquel for bad nights.  

25) Pregabalin or gabapentin, either low dose to alleviate benzo withdrawal, or high dose to become an incoherent stumbling mess, prone to dropping pizzas and a hard drive that had hundreds of hours of movies, music and all six series of 'The Shield', my all-time favourite crime drama on it...sniff.  

26) Diphenhydramine in moderate (100 mg) doses: now and then, pleasantly relaxing, like a baby cousin of quetiapine.  

Kind of a long list, apologies, I'm on morphine and diaz and gabapentin, in the speedy/chatty phase before the nod kicks in.  Still hoping to try Yage some time, and Coca tea if I ever make it back to South America.  Oh, damn, Nitrous should be up there - some of the most intense, though short-lived, trips of my life came from nitrous balloons on MDxx and Meph comedowns: and coming up on acid in the lots outside Grateful Dead shows in the 90s, a balloon had me hallucinating Wintston Churchill handing me a pipe.  The pipe was real - Churchill was in fact a Spanish Deadhead.  Imagine my surprise when the pipe turned out to contain a blend of Iso Hash and opium...that was one hell of a way to kick off a trip.  I'd been burned at DC shows, sold inactive 'shrooms and a quarter sheet of blotter sans LSD, but it was a different story in Oakland...people were so impressed that I'd come all the way from London to catch Jerry's penultimate tour that they kept giving me joints and hits and even a capsule of MDA.  One of the best nights of my youth, though it made the club/free party scene back home seem tame and predictable.  (They played 'Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds' just as I was peaking on the 'cid.  

Okay, I WILL shut up now.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

None of the jwh series got my high so prolly the worst legal high along with Diphenhydramine and seroquel.

Best legal high would be dxm. I dont fuck with alot of legal druvs cause im not to into RCs


----------



## tripnotyzm

Codeine


----------



## Jabberwocky

codeine for me too without a doubt. nothing compared to it when i didn't have a tolerance to opiates, and still to this day i will never forget my first dose of codeine - 24mg. how i wish i could have that high back.


----------



## 20max10

Some unknown stimulant I has had me fucked for ages, nice buzz too. Its brand name "China White" and purports to contain N-dimethyl-(2-thiofuranyl)-ethylamine , but im not sure if thats an actual chemical


----------



## alexvolume2

San Pedro cactus FTW-mescaline is so clean I wish I could do it all the time.  Lol, that would make it far less special though.  I love that the Raramuri indians or Tarahumara take peyote and they also run freakishly long distances in sandals made of leather or tires.  I am going to Chihuahua and I hope I can run with some of them!


----------



## Seyer

Even though the cacti is legal, its alkaloid Mescaline is Schedule 1 thus making it an *illegal* high 8)


----------



## ColtDan

MXE, 6-APB, Eitz


all amazing


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

A couple shots of whiskey and about ~10g coca leaf chew.  Take a lively walk around the block, sprint for a minute or two, arrive back home and sit down to good music.  Wow is all I have to say.  Euphoria that gives MDMA a run for it's money...


----------



## escape20

MXE, 6-apb, Poppy Pod Tea, Methylone (back when it was legal)


----------



## jamesk30

my best legal high was when i was a kid and i drank about a case of beer then drank 8 oz.of robotussin followed by a chaser of a handfull of dramamine.i know iknow but i was like 14 so give me a break and NO I DONT DO IT ANYMORE


----------



## omt

My favourites at the moment are...

1) 3-MEO PCP - like psychedlic coke. long lasting. love it. compares favourably to PCP, although less trippy
2) Codeine CWE - value for money!!
3) Etizolam - almost as good as diazepam
4) Nirtous Oxide - was the only pretty much the only legal high I considered worthwhile for a long time, not great on its own imo but comes into its own on other psychedelics.
5) Alcohol - overrated and has been a problem one for me but nice to drink on stimulants/in moderation socially


----------



## Jesusgreen

aMT I tried in England where it's legal. I'm actually unsure of the legality here in Poland, as I couldn't find it under the drugs bill but I was previously warned that it's illegal here. 

It's my all time favourite drug though. It's what MDMA *should* be. It has the wonders of MDMA and LSD rolled into one drug. It helped beat my years of social anxiety in one trip. It feels fantastic and the visuals are some of the most beautiful fractal patterning I've obtained from any drug. 

Plus, a 16 hour ride with no negative comedown is a wonder in itself. 

Other good ones include: 6-APB, IAP, DXM, 2C-P, AM-2201, Alcohol.


----------



## doppelgänger1

at which dosage?


----------



## sonix

definately 4-aco-dmt
25i-nbome at which i tried a 20 mg dose one time and had the most intense psychedelic experience of my life i am pretty experienced with psychedelics i wouldn't recommend anyone try a dose that high it is an rc and can be risky without knowing what it does to your body yet especially at doses that high, only did it once and wont do that much again ill stick to 7-15 mg i think i joined the 3 mg club and made one of my own the 20 mg club 
mephedrone was amazing as long as you stopped yourself within 8 hours and didnt keep going it was as good as mdma but like being coked out and throw a pinch of meth 
etizolam for sure was very useful in many situations
5meo mipt also was amazing it was like having the body high of ecstasy while tripping the fuck out on mushrooms


----------



## rollin_stoned

No drug testing questions.


----------



## Psychonautic

Morning glory seed extraction to make LSA is very effective and symptom reducing, a much cleaner high than DXM though I'd like to think I have done so much DXM at once that i've been higher off of it.


----------



## Ketastrophy

1. MXE - 8/10 very enjoyable in small amounts in almost any situation
2. 5-meo-mipt - 6/10 was nothing all that great for me. tried 6mg, 10mg, 15mg, and 20mg
3. Methylone - 5/10 have done it on 2 separate occasions and both times just felt like a weaker roll and had me wishing I took MDMA.
4. n2o - 7/10 by itself nothing special but great synergy with a lot of other drugs

Will be trying 6-APB and 4-aco-dmt shortly and maybe amt, had a bag of it that went missing a few months ago or would have tried it already.


----------



## Tryptamino

desmethyl O tramadol
mxe
2c-e
4-MeO-DMT
2fma
nitrous
cocaethylene (UK RC)
alcohol
amyl nitrate

in no particular order


----------



## shimazu

Robitussin Gel Caps


----------



## peacelovedope

DXM
Nitrous
Propylhexedrine
Kratom


----------



## GodSpeedK

shrooms, they were legal at the time.


----------



## JackiesBabyy

4-FA. 10000000x better than synthetic weed, DXM, kratom, and all that combined.


----------



## slimvictor

Really a "legal high":  
K2, which felt just like a really good weed high. Now it is illegal where I live, though.

More grey area, but purchased legally:
Mushrooms and cannabis in Holland. 
(Medical) Cannabis in the U.S.
Morning Glory seeds, Ayahuasca, and San Pedro cactus in the U.S.


----------



## Jesusgreen

doppelgänger said:


> at which dosage?



Was that directed at me? The aMT was perfect at 50mg (of freebase).


----------



## XBubble

*Your favourite legal high/drug*

I've been looking into the world of legal drugs and what's on offer.
I've read into Salvia/MDAI and other stuff such as Synthacaine but wanted to know what's your favourite and why?
When did you take it?
How much did you take?
Who were you with?
What made it good for you?
What similarities does it have to other drugs?
Do you prefer the legal to the illegal equivalent?


----------



## weekend addiction

Kratom was pretty good until I started using real opiates. Alcohol will always be my favorite legal drug excluding pharmaceuticals that is. Not to discourage you but most of the "good drugs" are illegal\prescription only.


----------



## Professer

Kratom for sure. Though since I initially started using it for recreation I developed two back problems. Now I depend on it to be functional. Don't have insurance and cant see a doctor for anything. 

There's plenty of legal synthetics out there that I dont have access to that I would love though.


----------



## HighonLife

hm, never gotten around to trying kratom, but i imagine i doubt i would like it more then prescription opioids n heroin
kava isnt strong enough n fucks my liver bad, much prefer benzos to kava kava
Trichocereus cacti are very nice and while ive never had pure mescaline or peyote i would say this is a solid legal (grey area) high
4 aco dmt is quite nice and in some ways i prefer it to mushrooms tho i wont just outright say its better then mushrooms cuz they both have +'s and -'s
Nbomes have their own place but arent as nice as legit L IMO
other 4 sub tryptamines are nice but i wouldnt take 4 ho met or 4 ho mipt over mushrooms personally
MXE is nice tho i prefer K to it
Salvia is kool every now n then, id recommend finding a good oral dose n using it that way instead of smokin it, its a more mild more pleasent experience, but if you wanna blow your mind then smoke it
never had MDAI but i hear it lacks euphoria and empathy compared to MDMA, 6-apb was alright but still not nearly as good as MDMA or MDA (tho i am just guessing bout the MDA cuz ive not actually had that)
alcohol is a mediocre legal high
legal cannabinoids are shit compared to bud IMO
whip its are ok but not as nice as medical nitrous

not sure how many other legal highs ive tried if i think of any ill edit my post


----------



## Expansion420

> *I've been looking into the world of legal drugs and what's on offer.
> I've read into Salvia/MDAI and other stuff such as Synthacaine but wanted to know what's your favourite and why?*



I will share my experience with dextromethorphan.


*When did you take it?* - Most recently, a month ago.
*How much did you take?* - 660mg
*Who were you with*? - Friends
*What made it good for you?* - I stole it, always have (it literally is the only thing I shoplift), and it's entheogenic if used properly.
*What similarities does it have to other drugs?* - Ketamine, PCP, N2O
*Do you prefer the legal to the illegal equivalent?* - I prefer ketamine, if we are talking dissociatives. If it's legal vs illegal - def illegal.

Salvia, N20, and Alcohol are really your best legal highs. I've also heard great things about Kratom.
And I have tried Morning Glory Seeds which contain LSA(CIII), a chemical closely related to LSD. Three occasions with them, the most recent being three years ago, 275 seeds. No idea how much LSA that equated to, but I tripped balls for 16 hours. From hours 6-10 after dosing I was stuck in a fractal loop of geometric color. And wearing defraction film glasses staring at lights smoking joints 

Come to think of it morning glories were really great because I used to steal those too. Home improvement/garden shops carry packets.
I would wash them thoroughly and allow em to dry, grind em up in a coffee grinder, encapsulate the powder, dose, and enjoy


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*

Please use the search function.


----------



## sweetsweetcyanide

I would have to say DXM


----------



## Jackeh

I've tried Salvia but not much so I didn't get a great effect. Hadn't heard about the heat requirements for it either and I ended up trying it in a rolled cigarette which might account for the weak effects. I've heard it's great though in stronger doses and when done properly.

A synthetic cannabinoid herbal blend I tried once was good in the sense that it was strong but the paranoia I got from it ruined the experience, this was what another forum said had been found in the blend but I know it may be different since ingredients are occasionally changed:



> 5-Fluorderivate from JWH-122, AM-1220 aswell as its Azepan-derivate



I've tried AMT and it's the best legal experience I've had so far but it was mixed with a lot of cannabis. Not sure it's legal in the US anymore though?


----------



## Pariahprose

For me, the two best legal highs I have tried thus far(reason I pick two is bc they are so different n effects) are Mr. Bubbles Bubblegum Flavored 1g Herbal Incense(it left a bubblegum taste n my mouth for a good 1.5-2hrs and was high as hell during that time but still high for a good time after that) and 4-Ho-Mipt aka Miprocin( it was the first trip I had n awhile and was very similar 2 mushrooms but without the body load ).

Pariahprose


----------



## Sherminator

Methoxetamine hands down (legal in US)


----------



## Movemauser

pallidamors said:


> If you are looking for opiate-like highs, I'd recommend kratom.



Second that! Not the extracts or pills though - just good-ol resin or crushed/powdered leaf. 

I used to take Kratom to come down off Mephedrone. That was a great combo. Both legal at the time. I needed Meph to be banned for my own safety!


----------



## Jimmy_Pop

LOOOOOOOVED ephedrine for a while there.

The mood lift I used to get off of it was on the same level as any scheduled amphetamine I bought, the only problem I ever had with it is it made my kinda sick. Also it doesn't go well with alcohol, and I generally like to combine my stims with booze.


----------



## Toz

1.4-mmc

2.jwh-018

RCs, I don't care much for them but these 2 I enjoyed alot.


----------



## Movemauser

Jimmy_Pop said:


> LOOOOOOOVED ephedrine for a while there.
> 
> The mood lift I used to get off of it was on the same level as any scheduled amphetamine I bought, the only problem I ever had with it is it made my kinda sick. Also it doesn't go well with alcohol, and I generally like to combine my stims with booze.



I was given OTC pseudo a few weeks ago. I swear, the first time I took it, I was flying. But the following times - nothing, even with larger doses. Immediate tolerance or something, I guess.


----------



## SpecialK_

Mephedrone when it was legal, along with MXE. Likes of BZP etc where of no interest to me along with many other recent RCS.


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

A fat bowl of dank buds now that they're legal, or wax dabs...


----------



## wtfisthat

Moxy by far. It did more from 4mg than if a gram+ of mdma had been taken. The high was amazing, mild waving visuals, very sassy, little to no mind fuck, music was incredibly. But the real kicker was the body high, everything felt fluffy. Much like if you were to be constantly hugging a cloud. Best drug ever imo.


----------



## bluerthanmidnight

Pretty sure I have absolutely no way to obtain any of those. NOT ASKING FOR SOURCES! Just saying. I've been fortunate enough to do one or two of them when I hung around a "bad crowd" (read: exboyfriend) and absolutely adored mephedrone. Sadly, my connections to the fun stuff ended with the relationship.


----------



## crazycatman

gbl back when it was legal


----------



## Mass08

Sex + exercise


----------



## newbiecodone

I have to say that I wouldnt recommend DXM to anybody I had a psychadelic experience but at the cost of puking your brains out I puked untill I was tired from puking and I almost had to stay on the toilet because every 5 minutes I would puke and I had pure DXM from tablets its called stoppex in our country.The trip was amazing but the puking was horrible


----------



## Longhauler

The very best (still) legal high, in N-A at least, is kratom hands down. It is completely foolish to ban this relatively benign substance, for many reasons:

- The stuff is NOT lethal, unless - theoretically -combined with powerful CNS depressants. If you eat too much, you'll be sick as a dog but you just won't die. It is a very forgiving substance with a ceiling effect comparable to buprenorphine in this respect. It is definitely A LOT safer than heroin or oxy, or even tramadol, when abused... We don't need ''scientific'' studies confirming its safety, centuries of use never caused the growth of a foot on the forehead of kratom enthusiasts dammit! The fact that some of its alkaloids function as agonists for the MOR is no fucking good reason to ban it and be afraid. Kratom is not abusable the way heroin or oxy are, period. 

- People wanting to try opiates, who WILL no matter what, out of curiosity, experiment with opiates, would be fortunate to have access to kratom instead of H or oxy. It is hard to give numbers, of course, but I'd be willing to bet a huge chunk of change that an access to kratom would have saved many lives due to overdoses or violence (cos you HAVE to mess with criminal elements if you wanna score H or oxy); and in countries where it is still legal, I'm absolutely sure that it is saving lives right now.

- Kratom is a better alternative than methadone or bupe for addicts wanting to quit and looking for a way to slowly ween themselves of opiates. Kratom in the right quantity will control almost all opiate WD symptoms. Then, when the poor mofo is stabilized, it's ALOT easier to quit kratom than methadone or bupe!

- People buying kratom don't enrich illegal - and legal - providers of opiates. 

- Thousands upon thousands of folks, including myself, use the plant reasonably to alleviate depressives feelings and increase their quality of life. Who the fuck has the right to tell me that this plant is more harmful to me and other depressed person than zoloft or stinking paxils?? Not only is kratom TRULY effective for us, it is also much less toxic to the brain and body than the fucking SSRIs and MAOIs. Moreover, pharmaceutical AD have much worse side-effects, and cause a more painful and protracted withdrawal syndrome than kratom upon cessation of treatment. It is about time we oppose the Big Pharma fuckers pushing their fucking poisons.

I could think of a few more reasons, but I'll stop for now before I get carried away by anger... Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Pussy and making music.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Making music with my pussy.


----------



## Seyer

Lol! ^


----------



## tentram

lol indeed.

good call.


----------



## tentram

codeine, DXM, booze - they're probably my fav OTC and legal drugs that pop into my head at the moment.


----------



## Toucan

3-meo pcp


----------



## cyberius

Adderall, it's legal if you get high off pills prescribed to you!


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Yeah, probably the first couple times off of vyvanse, coffee, and piracetam

ohhh goodness, basically rolled but with focus and work ethic


----------



## Toz

Mephedrone IV when it was legal. Nothing will ever beat it I think.


----------



## kel1127

dxm cigs coffee is a high..


----------



## selanfene

Just out of strictly legal highs (not gray-area highs), DXM was great, Adderall is the love of my life, and I really enjoyed the first couple times I tripped off Dramamine.


----------



## Mirrough

Staying up for 24h+ usually produces something that i would call a high, for me. :D
But i guess i would have to say hawaiian baby woodrose seeds (LSA). 

But IME stuff that's legal is *usually* far worse than the illegal ones.


----------



## tidruid89

In my opinion the best and safest legal highs available are dxm, caffeine, phenibut, and maybe kratom.  My favorites being dxm and phenibut, taken at seperate times of course.


----------



## hangyourhead

DXM, especially the DXO afterglow the next morning alongside potent weed and ciggs. Some of the most euphoric and intense dissociatve states I've ever reached was while smoking medical Sour Haze (smelled like straight cat piss!) during a DXM afterglow. I was running through my house just laughing hysterically. I would've worshiped MXE... that would've been all bad if I had access. Mu-agonist and NMDA antagonist drugs get this guy off! 

Kratom is nice when my opioid tolerance isn't ridiculously high like it usually is these days. Very unique and stimulating opioid effects. 

Mephedrone back when you could buy it as "bath salts" at local headshops. Very euphoric, addictive and dirty. I wish I would've gotten to IV meph, but I knew it probably would've turned out all bad. I've just heard so much about the IV meph rush and that it's unbeatable in the opinion of some. WAY TOO ADDICTIVE though; comedown feels like certain death to me. 

Only had one synth cannabinoid that I found euphoric and worth smoking, the rest were either too weak or very anxious and uncomfortable. Considering that these synthetic cannabinoids are full-agonist, overdose can cause seizure. I could just feel how dirty they could be. 

a-PVP was far too addiciting. Turned anyone into a sex-crazed babbling lunatic. Very euphoric as I remember, vaping it was a very compulsive ROA, yet it was almost unbearable to stand the taste and harshness. Was up for 72 hrs, delerious and beginning to worry about the state of my mental health. Spent hours peaking out my blinds for cars and people, for whatever fucked up reason.


----------



## Tryptamino

Kratom, MXE, ethylphenidate, alcohol, tramadol (it's not regulated), nitrous oxide. I'm not gonna rate them


----------



## electrodevo

Fully or mostly legal, in order: Kava, phenibut, alcohol, DXM, nitrous. (DXM did produce the most intense and most worthwhile hallucinogenic experience ever for me, but I prefer other dissociatives and would not do DXM again these days.)

Grey market, in order: 6-APB, methylone, 4-ACO-DMT, 5-MEO-DIPT. (Some are illegal now, of course, but were "legal" when obtained.) (Synthetic cannabinoids were kind of ok, but not nearly as good as the real thing, so why bother?)


----------



## Ciosrataecz

Dxm is awesome man! 3rd & 4th plateau is where it's at. Lemme tell ya, i hate weed. No matter how much, where, or who I smoke or eat thc saturated food I just can't enjoy it. But if I'm robo-tripping, all that changes! Makes the night so mystical you'll be thinking about it for the next couple of days haha


----------



## motherofearth

If emergency room IV hydromorphone does not count, then it is hands down the runner's/exertion high. Somewhat similar to a cocaine high w/ a real mellow lingering effect.


----------



## RedLeader

I guess the legality is a bit iffy, but LSA is good if prepared right.


----------



## astralworld

Poppy seed tea + chewable vitamin c + miralax = off da hizzy!!


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

Nitrous no contest.


----------



## Toz

Most arrylcyclohexylamines (3-MeO-PCP is a particular favourite), nitrous oxide and synthetic cannabinoids. The rest I don't really care for, the illegal alternatives are better.

Mephedrone was the bomb back when it was legal though.

O-desmethyltramadol deserves a mentioning too as it has been the only useful RC opiate so far (fentanyl analogs suck and ah7921 just seems lame)


----------



## dopemegently

In no particular order.
Etizolam.
Mescaline.
HBWR seeds.
Codeine linctus.
Poppers, but only for the sex.
Do poppy pods count?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Methylone by far. Just tried it last night and was happily surprised. In some ways, I prefer it to mdma.


----------



## dopemaster

Prescription painkillers that were prescribed to me for legitimate pain where the bee knees.  That is until the patent for them ran out and they got coated in several layers of plastic rendering them useless.


----------



## dopemegently

dopemaster said:


> Prescription painkillers that were prescribed to me for legitimate pain where the bee knees.  That is until the patent for them ran out and they got coated in several layers of plastic rendering them useless.



DHC for pain: a guilt free opiate buzz. ^what did you mean about the plastic coating? Did the pharmacy do that, or something?


----------



## drug_mentor

Alcohol is easily the best legal high, such a fucking wonderful drug, seems to me that it is under rated by half the people on Bluelight or more. These days it is honestly close to my DOC, there is certainly nothing that I find so helpful for anxiety and only a few things that beat it on mood boost.


----------



## dopemegently

Yeah it does seem very underrated, doesn't it? Alcohol is pretty much our national drug here, and deeply ingrained in our culture: birthday drinks, post-funeral drinks down the pub, first legal drink (a big tradition here) etc etc....

I know the pleasures of booze well, but have to limit myself strictly; bad liver caused by past issues with alcoholism.

It's interesting that in many countries, booze is a class A drug. Also interesting is the fact that a glass of alcohol is always called a drink, never a drug; and you can be "wet" or "sober", never "clean" or "dirty". The socialy acceptable drug? Or just the reek of hypocrisy?

IMO The very best "legal high" is opium poppy pods; okay, it's illegal to prepare it for consumption, but come on- this is legally obtained opium we're talking about. Opium!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

drug_mentor said:


> Alcohol is easily the best legal high, such a fucking wonderful drug, seems to me that it is under rated by half the people on Bluelight or more. These days it is honestly close to my DOC, there is certainly nothing that I find so helpful for anxiety and only a few things that beat it on mood boost.



I agree with you but it's not that it's underrated. There's a percentage of people don't get the same euphoric affects from alcohol that we do. IMO marijuana is overrated but that's only because I feel more negative effects from it than positive. same goes for opiates.


----------



## the toad

Nitrous oxide & mxe


----------



## HCL

6) Runner's high

5) Orgasm

4) Caffeine in a regular social situation

3) Unusually amusing and/or exciting social situations

2) Morphine

1) Unusually amusing and/or exciting social situations with large amounts of caffeine. I rate this higher than morphine because it lasts far longer and does not result in a bad allergic reaction.


----------



## JunkieDays

HCL said:


> 6) Runner's high
> 
> 5) Orgasm
> 
> 4) Caffeine in a regular social situation
> 
> 3) Unusually amusing and/or exciting social situations
> 
> 2) Morphine
> 
> 1) Unusually amusing and/or exciting social situations with large amounts of caffeine. I rate this higher than morphine because it lasts far longer and does not result in a bad allergic reaction.



Runners high? I always hear people say that and I think to myself "So, you've never been high before"
What exaclty does a 'Runners' High feel like? Like you're about to pass out from lack of oxygen? lmao.


----------



## tentram

10 outta 10 for caffiene, drinking dank french press.


----------



## HCL

JunkieDays said:


> Runners high? I always hear people say that and I think to myself "So, you've never been high before"
> What exaclty does a 'Runners' High feel like? Like you're about to pass out from lack of oxygen? lmao.


It's a sort of widespread, mild feeling of physical pleasure and emotional well-being. This increases to moderate if I really push myself at something.

Oh, and all psychoactive drugs that produce euphoria make use of existing brain chemistry. Your body is capable of approximating some of their effects. For example, sex bears some resemblance to an opioid high.


----------



## ebola?

SOH said:
			
		

> Methylone by far. Just tried it last night and was happily surprised. In some ways, I prefer it to mdma.



Methylone is schedule I in the US.
...
What do we mean by "legal"?  OTC and not from a head shop?  DXM and propylhexedrine are both pretty solid.  At a headshop?  Nitrous and kratom are nice.  Herbal smoking blends and bath salts probably _would be_ if you could tell what the fuck you are getting.  As a research chemical?  This renders the question facile, as there are many compounds of roughly every pharmacological class that can be ordered.

ebola


----------



## dopemaster

dopemegently said:


> DHC for pain: a guilt free opiate buzz. ^what did you mean about the plastic coating? Did the pharmacy do that, or something?



I am referring to the tamper resistant reformulations on some pain medications.  It is meant to discourage abuse.  But basically when a patent runs out on a medication the company that makes it says that the drug is unsafe and comes out with a new version, even though they made the "unsafe" version originally.

IME the tamper resistant formulas do not break down very well in your stomach.  As a result the medications that work so well for pain do not work as well.  Its not really the result of so called drug abusers.  Its more due to corporate greed that this has happened.  

The companies insist that only people who abuse the drugs are the ones that can notice a difference.  Well I sure have noticed a difference in my pain levels when my medication was re-formulated and I take it orally as prescribed.

The medications do give a slight buzz, but when you are in pain you do not really get high of pain medication, unlike people who are not in pain.  Once the medications were reformulated they usually are about half as strong.

The worst part about it is that all the TRF are still very easy to abuse.

Whats DHC?  Does it work for pain?


----------



## tentram

dhc is dihydrocodiene, bout 1.5x stronger than codiene. its pretty common in the UK and other parts of europe for PM.

we get it otc in australia as a cough syrup but contains too much sorbital to really get much recreational value from it unless youre opioid naive.

i took an extra 15mg of valium just before demolishing an early dinner not long ago.

finally the muscle spasms have disappeared!


----------



## electrodevo

JunkieDays said:


> Runners high? I always hear people say that and I think to myself "So, you've never been high before"
> What exaclty does a 'Runners' High feel like? Like you're about to pass out from lack of oxygen? lmao.



Basically there's sometimes a moment in distance running or other very long physical activity where the initial aches at the start sort of dissolves away. It's rather nice.

I think whether it is a "high" to you depends on how you react to opioids or cannabinoids (the two systems most likely responsible for the runner's high effect). I never found the "runner's high" very euphoric, it just is nice when it happens. But I never found those classes of compounds too euphoric either (at least in mild doses, and the body isn't going to go overboard on it's own...)


----------



## dopemegently

Damn right. Just look at an orgasm, a more powerful natural high than many illicit drugs. Shame they're so short-lasting though. And the runners high doesn't just kick in the first time you go out; it can take quite a lot of regular exercise to get past the pain barrier and when you do, you get a subtle endorphin sense of well-being.


----------



## hangyourhead

Methoxetamine, etizolam, high-grade Kava.


----------



## Swain

hands down mephedone. i that was 2010 before it was scheduled.

next methylone

both iv.

honestly i liked meph nearly as mu;ch as i like shooting coke even though the are in diffrentballparks.

still went great with dope.


----------



## dopemegently

Tentram, I think dhc is being phased out in favour of tramadol in the UK right now. (Every pain patient in my family gets that). On the subject of "legal highs", for some reason it's legal to buy codeine linctus here (hard to find in pharmacies, but not the internet). This is pretty much pure, with 500mg codeine per bottle. Is it the same in Aus?

Dopemaster, I've never in my life heard of those plastic strip things. Is it the same as when people say they use suboxone "strips" ? I've only really seen capsules and good-old pressed tablets myself.


----------



## drug_mentor

Codeine linctus is a script in Aus, I only got it once, was quite pleasant but codeine doesn't do a lot for me these days despite the fact I use fuck all opiates anymore.


----------



## tentram

yeah you dont hear of many aussies getting a codiene syrup/linctus. theres generic otc pills here that contain a total of 600mg codiene which is easily cwe.

interesting that the uk is phasing out dhc in favour of tramadol. whats the reasoning there?


----------



## dopemegently

God knows. I'm not sure if it's even a widescale policy; but everyone I know is precribed tramadol for pain.

Maybe it's the abuse potential of dhc? Hell, maybe even the opium crops are short following that drought? (The pharm companies are growing poppy here for NHS opiates, funnily enough-just goes to show poppy will grow almost anywhere)

 Possibly because of it's snri content? Big pharma are pushing these drugs in a massive way these days. You could see a gp, say you've got the blues (not clinical depression, mind), and get a repeat snri script. It's given for a variety of reasons here; to quit smoking, phobia, anxiety, you name it, and there's no real evidence it's effective for many of these conditions.

That's a hell of a lot of codeine you get otc; I assume it's 30mg codeine/500 mg paracet? You'd need a script here for that in the UK, which is why the linctus thing is puzzling to me. We also get Gee's linctus (tincture of opium) and J Collis Browne mixture ( a solid 20mg of morphine per bottle approx)

Btw cwe never worked for me, the yields were terrible. I did used to know a really simple, really effective solvent extraction. (I'm talking almost 100 percent yields that would evaporate down to pure codeine powder, this could be easily turned into freebase, I believe.


----------



## tentram

cheers. sounds about right. i wonder if theyd keep that philosophy if morphine had snri properties.

there are brands that contain 15mg with whatever anti inflammatory, packs of 20. 30mg fortes are script only which is what i get hooked up with as part of my pain management.


----------



## JunkieDays

HCL said:


> It's a sort of widespread, mild feeling of physical pleasure and emotional well-being. This increases to moderate if I really push myself at something.
> 
> Oh, and all psychoactive drugs that produce euphoria make use of existing brain chemistry. Your body is capable of approximating some of their effects. For example, sex bears some resemblance to an opioid high.



Well, maybe I just need to fuck some chick when I'm going through withdrawal then. 
I dunno, maybe you're right.

ON-Topic: The only legal highs I've done were spice, (jwh I guess) and kratom. Kratom sucked balls, and didn't do shit for me, but I wasn't expecting much since I'm an opi head.
Spice on the other hand.. It fucked me up, made me feel nice & high, however, I don't know the exact chemicals I was getting. "Fusion" brand was pretty top notch. 
I'd probably try more RC's if i knew a legit vendor...... However, I'm not going to take the risk. Money doesn't grow on trees ya know.


----------



## tweex

Tianeptine 200mg. Whoa, holy balls. 

I can't wait to try amfonelic acid.


----------



## PurpleKush1

If say i rule out the prescription pharms, then id say alcohol

Salvia sucked for me, dont like it and the high is too much of a mindfuck to be enjoyable. 
Nitrous is cool but nothing that great imo. K and PCP are better.
I hated DXM, dirty and the way it fucked up my stomach for a day and more aterwards isnt worth it.
DPH i will never touch again for any reason. Still cant believe people use this shit to get high.
Synthetic noids werent that great, real weed is much better. They made me edgy and paranoid more then stoned. And a nasty headache with that package.
Never tried Bath Salts and im not planning too.

Id have to say either alcohol (because i love the taste of beer,champagne,gin,vodka) and the effect of high quality alcohol can be great if you dont go overboard. And it synergises great with alot of shit: xanax,weed,coke,speed, valium,klonopin, cigs and beer is fucking great for stim comedowns. Methylone id say was pretty neat too but i dont know much about its legality and im too lazy to look it up. I think it istn elgal anymore but if it was it would be a close second to alcohol.

And if we talk pharms then Hydromorphone + xanax, oxycodone + beer, morphine + diazepam, codeine + hydrocodone + alcohol + xanax are all euphoric. I dont suggest these combos too people who have the mentality off ''better take more then not enough'' and people with a low tolerance to these substances though. Shit even to people with a tolerance they are all pretty cns depressing imo


----------



## 《Plasticity》

1. 4-ACO-DMT
2. 2-cx chems
3. Kratom (#1 in the recreational dept)
4. AMT
5. MXE


----------



## Folley

^ 2C-X isn't legal... I really doubt 4-AcO is as well. 



For me, it's really nothing. All the good shit has been made illegal already, and all the shit that's legal and not covered by analogue laws is just..... gross. Codeine is alright but that's not even OTC in the US, you have to go to Canada and bring it back which most certainly isn't legal.


----------



## DJRolling

MXE when it was available to me. maybe we will meet again one day, favorite drug of all time hands down.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

It depends on what you define as legal. Most research chems I would not consider listing. I'll just check about MXE and 3-meo-pcp

MXE and 3-meo-pcp are unscheduled. The latter would be my favorite, but they are both great! They might fall under the analog laws.
I won't include the tryptamines and phenethylamines - we all know they are grey market.

Peruvian torch cacti grow all over the south central/south west USA and is legal to grow AFAIK. I'll consider it legal, so probably number one
DXM maybe #2 though I may not use it again as long as I can get MXE.
Kratom #2 since I am going to remove DXM from the list from now.
Salvia #3 - that does some very weird shit. I wish it took about 4 or 5 times as long to wear off though.
Amanita Muscaria #4 very nice, dreamy state. Wish I had the type of otherworldly visual trips some folks have

Phenibut #5 Very good for anxiety - sort of like lyrica, but maybe more sedating. Also some similarity to alcohol at higher doses. When you get up to a good level to help well to induce sleep (at least for me) that is about as high as you can go without being tired much of the next day. 

This is also good for Post Acute Withdrawal Syndrome associated with using tons of benzos for a long time (I can't figure what else it could have been. I kept feeling symptoms like mild benzo withdrawal that occasionally got worse/fluctuated in intensity and some other hard to describe cognitive, emotional, and weird tactile changes or hallucinations that respond to treatment with benzos or phenibut). I was worried at times from the cognitive changes that I had some kind of brain damage from overdosing or low oxygen levels while in the nut house because I would start feeling really unable to think clearly. I am so glad that all I have to do is use the right GABAergics to stop it. I did not know what was wrong because most of the symptoms were not constant and varied in intensity. This phenibut info may be useful info to some who want to quit benzos as it seems very effective at controlliing both short tern withdrawal and the long term symptoms of abstinence. Also has some of the same properties you might want out of a benzo but be easier to control. I had reduced my benzo dose enough by the time I ended up in the hospital that there was not much of a withdrawal and after the first week without benzos, I felp pretty stable, like I was in withdrawal but it was not going to change any more. Benzo WD is a lot different from opiate withdrawal - over the course of a few hours, it might feel like it almost goes away and then comes back so bad that you are shaking enough that other people think you are having a seizure. Opiate WD is like a long, miserable sickness that doesn't wax and wane so much in intensity and doesn't have as many weird symptoms - miserable, but not as scary.

Another substance called picamilon (a GABA molecule and Niacin molecule attached together hydrolyzed to GABA and niacin in the brain) may be as good or better than phenibut. It is legal and is much more potent.  

I'm not particularly sensitive to phenibut though. I gave what I thought was four small doses (4g, but this was volume measurement by the measuring scoop) to a friend for him to try out. I told him to try 1/4 of it maybe 1-2 hours before bed or longer if he wanted to enjoy the high longer and if that did not do much he could use more the next night. He said he followed my instructions and he did not wake up until at least 12 hours after he went to sleep. He did mix with hydrocodone though and he snorted it. I thought I told him to mix it in with water because it tasted bad but I never said don't snort. I should have said not to snort it. For one thing, it hurts like hell (he let me know about that) and from the one time I snorted it it seemed like I was being affected too strongly for the amount I snorted. I know it is at least 2-3 times as potent plugged.

I guess I would rate alcohol as about equal to phenibut, or #5. I mostly like it at around 2-3 servings or 4 at most for the mild-moderate buzz you get and for mixing with benzos, opiates, and whatever other sedatives I might have lying around. Alcohol is more fun probably but phenibut is more useful to me.

Edit:
I wanted to make it clear that 4g was the total amount of phenibut I gave my friend, not 4 4g doses. I am sure you all realized that, but just had to make sure nobody thought I was that dumb.


----------



## QUARE

6-APB was very pleasant even if im not a party person. 4-MeO-PCP was pretty interesting too even if I bad tripped at the end of the trip lol, 3-OH-PCE was pretty cool too. Kratom was definitely one of my favorite.


----------



## DJRolling

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:


> It depends on what you define as legal. Most research chems I would not consider listing..



I consider it a legal high if I bought it from a store selling it as a legal high.  a couple years ago a headshop a few towns over stocked MXE, MDPV, mephedrone, and 2c-e (which I took advantage of but wasn't really happy with it being advertised to every random idiot that walked in the store). at the time they were all legal highs. purchased in a real tax paying business with my debit card.


----------



## Blind Melon

Best legal high I have ever achieved was Methadone + Marijuana. Prescription for the 'done, official doc's rec for the cannabis. I enjoyed Etizolams for about a month, then they lost their luster. Methadone, my sweet pink princess, how I miss you.


----------



## Balibliss

Kratom powder from Hawai'i....


----------



## JunkieDays

Blind Melon said:


> Best legal high I have ever achieved was Methadone + Marijuana. Prescription for the 'done, official doc's rec for the cannabis. I enjoyed Etizolams for about a month, then they lost their luster. Methadone, my sweet pink princess, how I miss you.



Is done really that good? Never tried it.. but I hear alot about it. I've been on suboxone.. took about 8mg's my first time and never felt any of the supposed 'high' people says it has. Is done like that?


----------



## the toad

Folley said:


> ^ 2C-X isn't legal...


2c-e and 2c-i are still available from my supplier... 



> For me, it's really nothing. All the good shit has been made illegal already, and all the shit that's legal and not covered by analogue laws is just..... gross.


Mxe is one of the best drugs ive ever had, legal or not!
Weed is becoming legalized more and more places...


----------



## ebola?

> 2c-e and 2c-i are still available from my supplier...



Then you have a supplier who sends you schedule 1 compounds.  We usually call these people drug dealers. . .

ebola


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

the toad said:


> Mxe is one of the best drugs ive ever had, legal or not!



+1

Those chemists knew what they were doing with that one. I should be getting more soooon. 

The new synth 'noids have potential too. I loved 5f-ur-144... took me to a completely different universe. And I'd take the speedy RCs over meth any day.


----------



## rm-rf

morphene IV (at the time, the pending surgery was completely worth it)


----------



## ebola?

NerdOnDrugs said:
			
		

> Those chemists knew what they were doing with that one.



Sort of.  He was hoping that the 3-methoxy substitution would promote mu opioid affinity, which it turns out it did not.  However, that combined with elimination of the chloro-substitution did indeed increase potency and extend duration, as was hoped for.

ebola


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

ebola? said:


> Sort of.  He was hoping that the 3-methoxy substitution would promote mu opioid affinity, which it turns out it did not.  However, that combined with elimination of the chloro-substitution did indeed increase potency and extend duration, as was hoped for.
> 
> ebola



I like it without the mu opioid affinity... else I'd have to deal with MXE WDs.. as of now for me, its lack of WD make it on par with weed as a "gift that keeps giving".

On MXE I can't even feel opioids that much. Last time on a MXE binge I did a couple stamps and felt too distant to even get that heavy buzz feeling. I might as well haven't have done them.


----------



## ebola?

Right, yet it was specifically designed with opioid activity in mind.  And yes, I have similar experiences combining all but low doses of dissociatives with opioids.

ebola


----------



## TruffulaTree

kratom was pretty great. DXM was nice. 4-FA was fucking AMAZING, I was rolling my tits off, but the comedown is absolutely terrible. For the next 2 days, I couldnt sleep, got weird chills and sweats, and felt really depressed and agitated.


----------



## omnipresenthuman

Salvia - 6/10. It sure did work - my reality was warped for a while after that. However, it wasn't aesthetically pleasing. Also, after the one time I did it, I found out from my friends that I was thrashing wildly around the room that we were in, and I would have launched myself out of a window if my friends hadn't restrained me. Definitely made me never want to take it alone, and the effects from the drug weren't enjoyable enough to try it again anyway. 

Fake weed/spice - 6/10 to 8/10 - Depending on the brand, I have actually gotten pretty good highs from this stuff. On the high end, I've gotten regular munchies and had good, heightened, 'high' vibes from hanging out with friends and listening to music. However, it's nasty stuff, and I figured that it wasn't near worth it after a month or two. Didn't take long at all for me to go back to my trustworthy marijuana instead of dealing with this synthetic crap. Also...I started using this at the end of 2010 to the start of 2011 - I'm pretty sure that laws at the end of 2010 prohibited some of the chemicals that initially went into this 'fake weed' so I could never get used to the new shit that was being made.

Nutmeg - 5/10 - I've only done it once, three years ago, so detailed specifics are lacking. It did give me a feeling of being high somewhat akin to smoking a lot of schwag weed, but nothing outstanding like smoking high-grade cannabis. Works in a pinch. It's main plus is that it lasted for 6-8 hours, which is pretty outstanding. However, I didn't really care for the high so I never bothered to try it again. 

(Just for the hell of it...I'm going to do alcohol too...)
Beer - 4/10 to 9/10 - Depends on the brand. Smooth and calming. Fun to do in the summer - should be pretty self explanatory. The hangovers prevent it from being a 10. 

Liquor - 8/10 - Can't stand the taste and I don't like the burning side-effects, but it really does get you drunk and fast. Although I don't really like to drink it, due to the taste and its potency, I have to give it a pretty high rating because it does what it says it will, and it's a good time if you're in the right mindset.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

5f-akb48: amazing high, it has kind of a "rush" (it is not overwhelming or particulary strong, but I do love the instant come-up) and it very much enhances music, the duration is too short tough
DXM: love the high-drunk feeling and also had some light visual (patterns/breathing surfaces) from DXM + cannabis


----------



## deidara

Salvia for me(back when it was legal in my state ) I haven't tried a lot of RCs

During a period in high school I was getting drug tested and could only smoke weed once a week or so, so I just smoked salvia everyday haha. I could just buy it at the headshop, damn I miss those days...


----------



## ebola?

I'm not sure if discussion of RCs belongs in here.  It kind of leads discussion toward just talking about drugs in general.

ebola


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

deidara said:


> During a period in high school I was getting drug tested and could only smoke weed once a week or so



how could you smoke once a week without being caught?


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

EDIT: sorry accidental double post... again (thanks 22000 ping connection)


----------



## deidara

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> how could you smoke once a week without being caught?



I got tested once a week, so I'd smoke right after the test and then just drink a shitload of water all the time. It was always clean by the next week.


----------



## dankplantgrower

Are etizolam and MXE still legal to order in the US? Im quite interested in these.  What effects about these drugs would you warn a new user about before their first experience? Besides etizolam blackout...


----------



## shimazu

rm-rf said:


> morphene IV (at the time, the pending surgery was completely worth it)



that is a good one, and probably would be my response as well

wait I did post in this thread already, almost a year ago



shimazu said:


> Robitussin Gel Caps



/sigh, how could I forget that hospital stay.

probably because of the morphine


----------



## SirTophamHat

robo trippin and morphine IV i've had both (morph in a hopstle)

dxm is a great legal high, morphine if administered legally as we are talking about... IV? MMMM the best?


----------



## dankplantgrower

Blind Melon asked a question at the end of the last page regarding lack of a high off Suboxone and wondering if methadone has a high.

I dont think methadone gets habitual opiate users too euphorically high unless their tolerance is really low. I am a fresh opiate slate so I could catch a buzz with a 15-20mg dose, although I hear lethal OD is possible at 20mg without tolerance and you will most definitely need to be "more safe than sorry" if you value your life. I managed to ride a 30 mg out before I knew about its safe dose range and extremely long half life and I had full blown nods, posts taking ages to type. Although without a tolerance you do get some euphoria, its not on the same scale that beautiful opiate bliss you get from oxy or hydro. 

Id say on normal dose for the non tolerant, which I tried to maintain at 15mg, you feel more content than feeling "good." I am addicted to alcohol and cannabis, yet my cravings for them were non existent on the done. It might be unwise to trade up to a done habit for another drug cessation though. I found them to lose a tad of the magic on the 2nd week or so, I had run out, and I wasnt quite sure if I was ready to latch myself onto methadone so I havent bought more since. I had no withdrawals after near daily maintenance at what I roughly figured at about 15 mg.

One thing that should be said about recreational methadone is that the half life is ridiculous. Like a day and a half later you still have half the dose in the system which can stack up if you are unaware like I was, and pose dose overage threats. And as always, avoid the use of benzos and alcohol when using done.

If you are an opiate user with a tolerance, I cant imagine methadone having any dazzling effects though.


----------



## dopemegently

I'm really not sure if it could be called a "legal high", but I have to mention pods, although they are very over-priced. I also find it strange that in the UK, I can legally buy cannabis cultivation kit including the seeds ..it's almost like they want people to break the law. Not to mention shroom spore kits, psychedelic cactii, and the fact I'm allowed to grow as many opium poppies as my land permits. Of course, the moment I prick those pods, I'd be a drug producer.

I personally find kratom to be bit of a miracle plant; a cousin of the coffee family that has opiate activity; it's really interesting. I can see them outlawing it, to be honest. Shit, they banned kava in the UK!


----------



## ebola?

SirTophamHat said:


> robo trippin and morphine IV i've had both (morph in a hopstle)
> 
> dxm is a great legal high, morphine if administered legally as we are talking about... IV? MMMM the best?



Man....post-surgery, I got TWO midazolam + hydromorphone shots.  Those were AMAZING (I haven't IV'd anything for recreation).  The anaesthetic induction via propofol was really painful (into the top of my hand), but that half-minute before I was out was really fun.

ebola


----------



## SirTophamHat

Super jealous, I've only ever had IV morphine for a broken wrist. I've never thought about what the experience of an IV benzo would be like, combining one with hydromorphone--with its reputation and all--sounds wonderful.


----------



## korlenus

I have to say I tried a lot of good and bad stuff, but then I found Calyptia Incense it is the best legal replacement for weed, it looks like normal tobacco but the feeling is great, better than weed I smoked in Netherland, the best part is you can smoke it everywhere... I would give it the 9,5/10


----------



## schweiger

Yesterday I recieved package with Calyptia Incense... I have to say... woooow... great stuff...


----------



## schweiger

i would give it 9/10...


----------



## Professer

This nitrous oxide is pretty good. So was the random substituted cathinone I was doing for a nit.


----------



## weekend addiction

I'm going to exclude anything prescribed or given to me in the hospital or something. I enjoyed all of these

Alcohol- Fucking solid drug. If you keep the dose right for your tolerance you will have a good time. It potentiates every drug pretty much and makes the buzz better in the right amounts.
Morning Glory Seeds- I got a solid trip from these. Mild visuals no anxiety mild euphoria.
Nutmeg- Had a good time at a bluegrass concert with grandparents
Salvia- Had many good trips. In one I was a tree and in another I was a character in the book Harry Potter.
DXM- Again good trips
Nitrous- check this out for sure. Don't get carried away this can get expensive quick...
Kratom- I love a good opiate-like buzz even though I know I will never have a true nod...
Kava- fresh root is very relaxing and almost feels like ativan
Nicotine- Reallly pleasant to the un-initiated. I'm sure I did some serious damage to my lungs over 7 years though...

There are more but I'm fucked up I will have to add them later. Anyway I have enjoyed all of these compounds and glad I tried them since they may become illegal one day to due to the nanny-state government.


----------



## ColtDan

agreed on the booze. Reliably gets me feeling good, useful, compliments other drugs nicely

Meph, MXE, 6-APB, etiz. are the best legal ones ive tried. Pre ban meph was amazing


----------



## JunkieDays

Nutmeg.. really, man? 
Were you THAT desperate? Or was it a "Gotta try it once" kind of thing?


----------



## weekend addiction

JunkieDays said:


> Nutmeg.. really, man?
> Were you THAT desperate? Or was it a "Gotta try it once" kind of thing?



No just curious. It was noticeable and enjoyable. Better than expected I got a decent buzz.


----------



## ConfusedHippy

Really like IM MXE. Like it IM over oral cuz oral has more side effects on come down. Bad vibes n shit.


----------



## steve022

Probably morning glory seeds.  I never liked DXM


----------



## 1BiPolarBear

Not sure where the law is now but you used to be able to get AC&C (Asprin Caffeine & Codeine) OTC in Canada


----------



## ebola?

Exactly as predicted: including RCs as "legal drugs" has nearly turned this into a "what drugs do you like?" thread.

ebola


----------



## DJRolling

ebola? said:


> Exactly as predicted: including RCs as "legal drugs" has nearly turned this into a "what drugs do you like?" thread.
> 
> ebola



I feel like prepackaged headshop "legal high" RCs should count. that's what they're sold as right?


----------



## southeast

1. heroin








2. k




3. ecstacy



4. shrooms
5. acid



6. benzos

7. molly





8. weed




9. cocaine
(1 being the best, 8 the worst, space between showing how much better than the next)
Other drugs I have done don't really deserve to be on this list... not THAT fucking good.


----------



## Seyer

southeast said:


> 1. heroin
> 2. k
> 3. ecstacy
> 4. shrooms
> 5. acid
> 6. benzos
> 7. molly
> 8. weed
> 9. cocaine
> (1 being the best, 8 the worst, space between showing how much better than the next)
> Other drugs I have done don't really deserve to be on this list... not THAT fucking good.


Those substances are all scheduled and illegal to possess without a prescription (applying only to benzos and weed, depending on your state).


----------



## Mysterie

1. kanna
2. dxm / codeine (otc here in aus, still no problems with junkies cooking up krokodil here tho )
3. nicotine
4. alcohol
5. kava
6. n2o
7. nutmeg (i had a very intense 3 day experience on this powerful poison because my parents wanted to _force_ (i was 16 probably) me to go to a christian camp, ye im pretty stubborn when i want to be, oh and they still made me go but i was horizontal in the car the first day and probably just seemed very baked the next 2 days)

theres probably a lot more but thats all that comes to mind now


----------



## wayasti11

Delsym best drug ever I drink that shit all the time it tastes like crap makes me want to throw up but its a great way to pass time


----------



## mongos

valerian root - because sleep problems, also it makes me high and positive even if i should be in a shit mood


----------



## Waffle Sock

1. Runner's high (endorphins)
2. Smoking shisha from a hookah (the more smoke volume, the better)

- Morning Glory seeds would be number 1, but technically it contains LSA, which is considered an illegal drug according to these abstract laws. If MG seeds are considered a legal high, then DMT should be as well. (Makes me wonder: Why haven't I been  arrested for storing DMT in my brain?)


----------



## Leegrow

1) Nitrous Oxide by far for sure
2) Alcohol
3) Spice


----------



## tremours

either salvia or dxm, i realy shouldnt go redose yet


----------



## Doldrugs

Kratom or propylhexedrine. They do different things so it depends on what you're looking for. These are the two that made me say "I can't believe this is legal!"


----------



## omerta'

*the first ban on rc's led to an even better situation for me*

Mine was deffinately a brand of r.c called wave....not ivory wave.....this was in a clear bag and was very brown. .5 milligrams would last me 4 days i/v....best thing ever.....wish i could still get it. It was actually brought back out after the first ban. It didnt last long but i would pay out the arse for it now....best days of my life


----------



## Cuzie

Gotta go with kratom.  It's cheap and packs a quality buzz.  My back was aching a bit early, but a little bit of kratom straightened that out.

It's the only opiate I like.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

I posted awhile ago some concotion along the lines of LSA + Nitrous Oxide + DXM + 5-htp + Tobacco.

But ill update my answer to:

Poppy Seed Tea (Morphine) + Benzedrex (Propylhexedrine).

Also if your smart with/have access to a good stack of nootropics you can create almost anything you'd like to feel.


----------



## tunesey

does anyone in the US lick toads I have seen Homer Simpson do it but  dors it work man


----------



## tunesey

girlygrrl said:


> ^ where do you live that someone will sell you OTC codeine?  I haven't heard of that before.



the good old United Kingdom codeine heaven


----------



## I B Profane

No particular order.

DXM
Salvia
Nitrous
Kratom
Morning Glory Seeds
Poppy Seed Tea
Synthetic Noids (Spice)
Alcohol
Nicotine (especially if vaped or used in a hookah)
Coffee
Green Tea
Kava + Valerian Root + 5htp + melatonin (the poor mans benzo lol)
Phenibut, plus all the nootropics


That's about all I can think of atm


----------



## ColtDan

In any order

Mephedrone
6-APB
5-MAPB
MXE
Etizolam
Booze
4-FA
2-FA


----------



## s3l3ct3d

SirTophamHat said:


> robo trippin and morphine IV i've had both (morph in a hopstle)
> 
> dxm is a great legal high, morphine if administered legally as we are talking about... IV? MMMM the best?




I slammed morph a few times before..  felt like pins and needles and then really good


----------



## t-girl72

I love bath salts, legal in my state. I take anti depressants and it doesn't screw with them like alcohol does. Also, phentermine is prescribed, but legal (kinda hard to get in my opinion) and bad ass.


----------



## t-girl72

gates_motel said:


> kratom sound interesting.  Would this be ok to use with an anti-depressant?  IE, no serotonin effects?  I'm too tired to look this up right now.


 The bath salts I mentioned in my answer don't fuck with my psych meds. Bath salts rock, I have never in a year and a half had any bad experience just a great high with minimal come down. Legal to buy, online


----------



## albinopotato13

Cvs has a brand that is pure dxm 35 mg its always there but you have to look at all the bottles to find it I drank the whole bottle which was too much but still not really a fan of dxm


----------



## aluminium-train

I live in Brazil, there was a legal anti inflammatory here called Benflogin, made of benzydamine hcl. We used to call it the 'non-expensive-generic-LSD'. It was so cheap. Superdosing it caused deep visual distortions, and made thoughts run throught me so fast I couldn't even make a sentence w/o thinking about fifteen other random stuff. And it lasted for ever. I'd hallucinate for 12 hours and stay speedy for another 30. It was quite nice (sadly, it has not been sold here for months and I don't think it ever will again. I'm glad I've said goodbye to it in a holiday binge last year).
Ketamine is also legal here, but I don't consider it a 'legal high'.
Well, I go with booze, shrooms (I don't know if they're illegal elsewhere?), lorazepam and codeine. 
I wish mephedrone and salvia were legal here...


----------



## EarthBounded

Etizolam, adrafinil!


----------



## Burnt Offerings

As far as "over the counter" drugs go, definitely kratom in the number 1 position. I enjoy kratom quite a bit.

Propylhexedrine is pretty good too and quite strong, but it also feels kind of..."dirty" and has an unpleasant body load to it.

Caffeine in moderate-high doses is an obvious one.

Also, cough syrup...not really for a "high", mostly used in conjunction with other drugs (I used to enjoy taking a couple mgs of clonazepam with a couple caps of Nyquil)


----------



## laugh

love
laughter
exercise


----------



## ykm420

IV Mephedrone.. /Thread


----------



## Sprout

4-AcO-L.
3-FPM.
aMT.
BK-2CB.
Diclazepam.
LSA.
PT.
3-OH-desmethyl-flunitrazepam.
Clonazolam.
Flubromazolam.
Probably loads I've forgotten.

I.V. Midaz + Fent post-surgery was orgasmic.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

I thought of this thread as more of about drugs you could hypothetically walk into a store & buy...although I guess a lot of the mephedrone-type chemicals would still qualify, as they were what was in "bath salts"...

Besides, if you live in the USA isn't it debatable just how "legal" a lot of the RC's are, due to laws regarding drug analogues here?


----------



## 《Plasticity》

Kratom, aMT, 4-ho-met(4-sub tryptamines in general really)...etizolam was pretty useful as well.


----------



## libertineID

Ha, before legal highs in packets were even invented, there was a little brown book called legal highs (funnily enough)
It had all kinds of mad swag that me and my mates tried all the ones we could find, funny i can't remember any of them being good (such as Weed, Acid, Smack, Temazepam, Methadone etc etc etc), 

Stromoniom/thorn Apple:-
really obscure and fucked up trips of no enjoyment, not bad trips, just plenty hallucinations, Nae buzz. 2 days of adventures that took about 15 year to find out what actually happened, nuts.

There was a big list of stuff that fucked you similarly and it's all grown in botanical gardens, not recommended, unless you're young dumb and full of cum.

Belladonna aka Deadly Nightshade:-
Brutal, shitty near death experience every time we tried it.
Not recommended unless you like death.

Nutmeg:-
According to the book you had to grate 6 fresh whole nutmegs and somehow eat it lol, it tastes fuckin horrible atleast a million times worse than E, i gave up trying to get it in me after about a millionth of a teaspoon, but talked 1 mate into getting the lot in him. Nowt happened till the next day, be woke up looking stoned out his face and said the buzz was like eating hash! Just as well after eating all that horribleness

Flyagaric/Aminita muscaria:-
Ho Ho!  the preparation methods were plentiful and all were tried, every time we just puked and puked for hours and hours, zero buzz, just pure puke.

We fucked about with poppy seeds and etc, but we could buy opium then so it was a non starter really.

I mind at the time ppl said a lot of these were available in herbal type cigarettes that you made a tea from, maybe this would have been a more positive route as we were getting the actual plants and boiling loads of roots and etc.

If i want a good gouch I'll get morphine sulphate, or smack(heroin) if it's confirmed good.

If i wanna bounce off walls and make a general pest of myself I'll get a handful of Diazepam or temazepam add a bit alcohol for extra sway if you want arrested, and if you fancy a visit to the high court for dropping a slab on someone's head (this happened) try the banned and hard to get sodium pentathol, Tuinol, up-Johns or nembutal, all are aka "indictment pills", many an abuser will tell you tales of "waking up"(lol) in the police station caught red handed doing some mad shit or other, but was usually very serious.

If i wanna feel like I've smoked weed, I'll just get some weed, that's a no-brainer for me, fk smoking some obscure chemical on the off chance that it's like weed, NA!

if i wanna rush out my face, tingle from top to toe and generally feel brilliant I'll get some E, prefer Molly, but pills are adorable to 


In conclusion, for me, legal highs were and are, total shit. Why oh Why you would subject yourself to this weird alchemy to try get the hit of "actual" drugs?
 "In order to stay legal" is not an answer, you want proper fucked, you need proper gear, well, maybe not if you're a libertine chemist, but for us mere libertines, the actual drug is a must.

Peace out


----------



## phatass

mephedrone
etizolam
4-FA
4-methylmethylphenidate
ethylphenidate
4-HO-MET
4-ACO-DMT
4-ACO-DET
AL-LAD
methoxetamine
5-MEO-DMT
6-APB
5-MAPB
2C- i e b iP
25 i b c - nbome
AM-2201
GBL


eeeeh n loads mo oh fo sho


----------



## ebola?

I don't find the question, "What's your favorite research chemical?" particularly interesting.

ebola


----------



## marley g

i smoked a ciggy today


----------



## Anabasis

comatoserct said:


> Some old stuff I used to get in head shops called red dawn. Had penibut, GABA, yohimbine, caffeine, dxm, some other stuff. It was quite a coctail



This, mixed with yellow bullets (original) is fucking incredible. Kills appetite and burns fat like a mofo.


----------



## Whitehuey

My personal favorite is dxm when used in the right amount and right setting. Used to be a hardcore dxm user for a couple years and now use it on occasion when calculated just right with a little bit of weed is one of the best experiences I've had. You have to be a fan of dissocociatives ( don't know if that's spelled correct) to really enjoy it though.


----------



## sean107

Semi legal RC's in no order
MXE 
4-AcO-MET
4-AcO-DMT
Etizolam
2C-P (legal when I tried it, illegal now)

OTC/store bought legal highs in no order
DXM
Nitrous Oxide
Cigarettes
Alcohol 
Kratom is alright sometimes
LSA (morning glory seeds)

The synthetic cannabinoids could go in either of my two categories and some of them were pretty fun, but they're dangerous AS FUCK and I haven't smoked any in 3 or 4 years.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Don't really mess with any RC's... 
was thinkin some MxE would be dope tho I think I've missed it's hay day quality wise.

As far as purchased from a store defo salvia (which I'm not really a fan of) and n2o.


----------



## agepoyo

Synthetic cannabinoids were my drug of choice at one point. Too dangerous nowadays though it's not worth it, not smoked it for nearly 2 years.

Nitrous is definitely my favourite legal high.


----------



## Pibolar

I get a damn good buzz in the morning when I take Kratom and coffee.


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Kratom, but I wouldn't call it a high just a light nautural buzz that's energetic. 

JHW-18-Ugh, why did they make this illegal, now people drop like flies(sometimes)from all these new spice blends and they are overly strong esp. if I can take 1-2 hits and be like I"m blasted", then kids go and roll a fat joint or blunt....hospital time!

Poppy Pod Tea- Now this is still my favorite, long, gentale, chill. But then they all went away aren't as strong, and cost as much as pills. But I still get them on occasion(like once a year when I get taxes,lmao)

Nitrous-Shits just fun to do.

Etizolam- It WAS legal when I got it but is now illegal in 3 southern states(asses). I wouldn't call it high though, just got rid of anciety. I think all the trizilo(sp?) are illegeal in Alabama, MS, And Arkansas. Not sure about the clonazolam and Fluzam(not the name but couldn't think houw to spell it,lol) So I get my benzo's off the street. Xanax and Klonopin,prefer klonopin.


----------



## rujex

What does "legal" high mean? Any drug was "legal" at some point.........

Till 2000/2001 there was a legal loop hole where mushrooms where sold as air fresheners in german head shops. For me that was the best legal high ever.......


----------



## Leegrow

Kratom
Nitrous/whippits
K2/spice
Dxm
Hbwr seeds/lsa 
Alcohol
Salvia
Phenibut
Poppies


----------



## ColtDan

rujex said:


> What does "legal" high mean? Any drug was "legal" at some point.........



In the UK it seems to be pretty much when the term legal high started getting thrown around. i guess when mephedrone was legal and the media started banging on about it. which seemed to be the thing that kicked it off


----------



## GratefulDad419

Has anyone mentioned an orgasm?  I would say that is my favorite legal high.  It's fun doing alone or with others lol


----------



## hangyourhead

Legal- DXM, esp after converted to the stonier, more dissociating/euphoric DXO, UEI/FST Kratom, none of the plain leaf for my almost permanent tolerance to opiates, ephedrina/ephedrine, caffiene, nicotine, AB-FUBINACA (one of my favorites to this day in terms of any synth noid), Mephedrone and/or MDPV whatever it was in the "bath salts" container called White Lightening or some stupid shit, but man was the high powerful (more so than methamphetamine) and the comedown is beyod awful. THE BEST OF ALL WHEN IT WAS LEGAL: Methoxetamine/MXE <- my drug of choice other than cannabis, it's perfect for psychedelic/spiritual M-holes and depression as well as pain and opiate-cravings. 

1. MXE
2. AB-FUBINACA 
3. Methylone/bk-MDMA when it wasn't scheduled very smooth stim with MDMA-like qualities, but of a smooth, social amp feeling with lots o' euphoria
3. UEI/FST Kratom different strains mixed together; just goes down so awful usually 
3. Caffeine (necessary for work and functioning properly in society)
4. Ephedrine (was a nice legal stim can't find ephedra/ephedrine anymore though) 
5. 25i-NBOMe very radical visuals, but there's no depth to the trip. More of a party psych, some doses can last too long and the visuals get old and tire out your eyes the entire next day. Certain euphoria and appreciation of music. Great w cannabis, nicotine, and alcohol (while staying hydrated) possibly K or MXE too or methylone since it's focus is mostly on dopamine, this is IMO.
6. MDPV/Meph I'm almost certain both were included in this pricey batch from that headshop. It felt like MDMA in a sociable, majorly euphoric, and bright colors way, but I was tweaking harder than I ever have on copious amts of IV meth or cocaine or both in one night actually. Horrible comedown, suicidal ideation is common. Not recommended at all. I did too much though, so maybe a low dose would be enjoyable and not as harsh at the end w the right benzos/sedatives and strong cannabis.


----------



## ykm420

Is MxE banned all over? 
Anyways;
*IV Mephedrone* (If you've done it.. You. Fucking. Know)
IV Methoxetamine
Insufflated 2C-P at a quite high dose, goddamn!
3-FMP is nice snerted / smoked
Flubromazo/Clonazo-LAM


----------



## CosmicG

mxe is around and plentiful.

At least where I am at.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Peruvian Torch cactus gave me some awesome trips, I really miss it.


----------



## Lady Codone

If we're talking OTC legal, my fave is propylhexedrine.  

If we're including research chemicals, I'd say methylone and 4-FA.


----------



## dez79

Nitrous codiene promethazine flubromazepam meclonazepam etc...


----------



## whynaught

Benzedrex inhalers get you speeding hard if you eat two. Really euphoric


----------



## Monton

HErbal Incense So-herby and Herbal incense Hipster


----------



## dez79

skoat said:


> 1) Salvia
> 
> 2) Kava-Kava (Before I had a benzo tolerance)
> 
> 3) Kratom (Before I had an opiate tolerance)
> 
> In that order for the most part.  Too bad slavia is being made illegal everywhere for the most part.  Kava-Kava was personally shocking at its effectiveness and I must say I truly enjoyed the numbing dirt-water taste.  Kratom and combinations have always been alright.


Great Qoute ! 
Back in the day before i was old enough to buy booze we would drink natural vanilla essence and sniff sharpie pens...


----------



## dez79

skoat said:


> 1) Salvia
> 
> 2) Kava-Kava (Before I had a benzo tolerance)
> 
> 3) Kratom (Before I had an opiate tolerance)
> 
> In that order for the most part.  Too bad slavia is being made illegal everywhere for the most part.  Kava-Kava was personally shocking at its effectiveness and I must say I truly enjoyed the numbing dirt-water taste.  Kratom and combinations have always been alright.





I B Profane said:


> No particular order.
> 
> DXM
> Salvia
> Nitrous
> Kratom
> Morning Glory Seeds
> Poppy Seed Tea
> Synthetic Noids (Spice)
> Alcohol
> Nicotine (especially if vaped or used in a hookah)
> Coffee
> Green Tea
> Kava + Valerian Root + 5htp + melatonin (the poor mans benzo lol)
> Phenibut, plus all the nootropics
> 
> 
> That's about all I can think of atm


Kava Valerian 5htp n melatonin combined would cost more than a benzo so not for poor ?


----------



## CfZrx

Pibolar said:


> I get a damn good buzz in the morning when I take Kratom and coffee.


funny nombre hombre


----------



## rokkinrollaa6

Favorite legal highs are poppy tea firstly, and secondly CWE, i even prefer these to scripted OST drugs like methadone and subutex and suboxone. failing any opiate though, i am fond of plain and simple alcohol, when my kidney can handle it, that is.


----------



## albinopotato13

Kratom is really nice if your tolerance for opiates isn't high or if you've been off them for a while maeng da is my favorite. Poppy pods are popular but when I tried them some were moldy but didn't seem to have any of the good stuffs. Shrooms can be bought through grow bag and spore syringe which is legal until you start growing them. Kava is okay if it's good quality. Etizolam is a bitch you'll take them and think your fine so you'll redose and think your still good and you think you can drive them get in an accident- strong but not really worth it.


----------



## Noofle

Without a doubt, over the counter cough medicine. (Dxm) For years it was my drug of choice.


----------



## namnoc16

Freon huff this shit and it'll make your voice deep,warm tingly body feel,and some hallucinations. Thank god I only did this once,it was incredible but probably not to good on the brain cells lol!


----------



## Leegrow

I'm living off Kratom right now. Found a new respect for it after I started boiling it into a tea. When on a mini nitrous bender a couple days ago which was great..

edit: living off poppies now, much better than kratom.


----------



## kkgb1035

Poppy seed,tea even though I think thats border line iilegal.
Second up would have to be these mini thins,I got from the conoco came in a,pack of 4 ate two felt awsome,but then took another two the next day and it wasnt qquite the same


----------



## Adenty

I perfer dxm with delsym overall, the big $15 kind, grape flavor tastes the best. It is by far the trippiest and most fun legal high I've ever done. It tastes good, it lasts pretty much all day and will give you some good memories in time.


----------



## PotatoMan

DXM 600mg was the highest i've gotten on something legal and OTC.

kratom is in second.


----------



## belligerent drunk

For the rest of the world where kratom is legal, I'd say kratom. Sadly, it's illegal in my country. Codeine, which is available OTC here, ties with kratom for me. In some aspects, it even feels better than kratom.

Oh and ethanol is good, too. I guess.


----------



## hangyourhead

I'm go with some other compounds that aren't just RC's, except for one hah

Dextromethorphan
Kratom 
Nitrous
AB-FUBINACA (not sure if it's still legal it was made by Pfizer for pain/analgesic properties, very heavy stoned high with psychedelic aspects and analgesia as I mentioned)


----------



## phatass

MXE is in my books numba ONE
Closely followed by metocin , acetoxycilin , magic toad juice, al lad, 4-mmc ethylphenidate and jwh-122, "benzo fury", 5-mapb n methylone

Then comes 4-fa, 2-fa, 2-fma ,foxy methoxy, the nBOMES, ab-fubinaca, ur144, u-77400...

Lastly dirty peevee logs and useless cathicones

I didn't mention all the legal rc's but that should give you an idea


----------



## ebola?

> "benzo fury"



Please don't. . .

ebola


----------



## Tweakasaurusrex

Lady Codone said:


> If we're talking OTC legal, my fave is propylhexedrine.
> 
> If we're including research chemicals, I'd say methylone and 4-FA.


When was the last time you took an entire inhaler to the face Lady?

I have seen you yappin about your moderated propyl use all over the internet under different pseudonyms on different forums for years.

No one cares about your fat loss diet style dosing of 1 cotton rod tincture sipped over the course of an entire week.

Keep that garbage advice to yourself woman no one wants to hear it.

The propyl king is in the building.


----------



## Tweakasaurusrex

MXE and 5-mapb, can you say entheogenic refinement?


----------



## ebola?

> No one cares about your fat loss diet style dosing of 1 cotton rod tincture sipped over the course of an entire week.



Jesus christ, dude: why does sensible drug use make you so enraged?   Given that most people have unpleasant, physiologically alarming experiences at 500 mg, going quite a bit below 250 mg seems well-construed...

ebola


----------



## Nati

Legal?
Sex


----------



## bdomihizayka

Poppy seed tea hands down is the best. That stuff can have me nodding for over 24 hours with a moderate tolerance.


----------



## LearntYoung

Magic Truffles :D


----------



## SirTophamHat

bdomihizayka said:


> Poppy seed tea hands down is the best. That stuff can have me nodding for over 24 hours with a moderate tolerance.



Try pod tea


----------



## 4meSM

LearntYoung said:


> Magic Truffles :D



This.
Nitrous and kratom too


----------



## bdomihizayka

SirTophamHat said:


> Try pod tea



Noted. Just got a source. I am sure my answer is going to change from what I hear


----------



## dopamimetic

*Methoxetamine, MXE!!!*  All the other RCs were somewhat lame in my eyes, at least in comparison.. maybe with the exception of the other arylcyclohexylamines, but they also have been designed by a very very intelligent guy and weren't initially though to be money generating machines ...

Okay, and *4,4'-dimethylaminorex* was really fascinating but very dangerous too (I seemed to tolerate it _much_ better than the majority, but then again I also just happened _to dose with fucking common sense_ like quite a few people seem unable to do sadly.. the DMAR was not even sold by real retail & led to so many deaths.. unbelievable.. but they also overdosed the sample pills.. and failed to warn the people that it needs 2h to set in & lasts all day long... so stupid.) I have never taken the Benzo Fury things, but I'd bet that if you know an oxazoline in the right dose, you don't want these Benzo Fury / cathinone things any more..

It is just speculating, but could be entirely possible that even 4,4'-DMAR if dosed right, is somewhat less neurotoxic / 5-HT depleting than e.g. MDMA. Hell, I was able to sustain it at a low dose for _more than 2 weeks_ (reckless, I know, and I wouldn't do it again.. but it felt non-toxic, non-depleting really- it made me mentally and emotionally so fully back into the game again that I just wanted to experience this as long as possible, and stopped not because of side effects or fading effects but cause of the very possible heart risks due to excess 5-HT2B signaling- interestingly, even sleep was not a problem at all). And as I knew from samples before, the rebound / comedown was fully manageable and it was even after this long of chronic dosing with the aid of a little bit of venlafaxine for another week or so, just lethargy, no depression or anxiety. 5-HTP & L-DOPA would have been even better maybe.

--

As well as 4-MMC wasn't originally (re-)discovered for the market. But the cathinones metabolize to an ephedrine-like molecule whose effects I hate. Vasoconstriction & all that.


----------



## Rio Fantastic

dopamimetic said:


> I have never taken the Benzo Fury things, but I'd bet that if you know an oxazoline in the right dose, you don't want these Benzo Fury / cathinone things any more..



What's an oxazoline and why do they render cathiniones and the APBs redundant? 

Mephedrone was by FAR the best legal high for me. I believe circumstances played a large role in it though....I took it with a girl I'd fallen head over heels in love with and had only been with for just under a month, so everything was still all beautiful roses, and it was the first real "upper" I'd ever tried (not counting some really shitty party pills containing methyl BZP + TMFPP which were just fucking awful) - I hadn't done coke or MDMA or anything, and it was incredible. It was my first experience of being truly stimulated - limitless energy, mental clarity, happiness, talking a mile a minute with about twenty ideas in my mind at once, and then when we did more it overlapped with amazing empathy, and true euphoria, and an open warmth, the MDMA flavor that mephedrone gave, and I think since we were both virgins to any kind of empathogen OR stimulant, it bought out the best of both class of drug. It was a truly beautiful bonding experience, and I was so incredibly happy that day. It didn't even give either of us a comedown because we both got an afterglow, and it was beautiful, a truly incredible experience.

Second would be the legal cannabinoid blend called "Spice Diamond". We tried quite a few of the first generation blends - Spice Gold, XXX etc, but Spice Diamond got us well and truly fucked up, a really intense high, but it also seemed the most similar to normal weed in that we were happy and euphoric, none of the weird paranoia that came with the XXX blend, but god damn the experience was so intense I struggle to remember being that high on weed alone ever. Unfortunately for some reason the Spice Diamond was the first blend to go, and then we were stuck with  Gold for ages but then that generation of cannabinoids were banned. Thankfully, by this point me and all my friends had matured a little and found plenty of good normal weed dealers and so didn't have to get anymore of the legal ones, because had we of continued we could have naively stumbled upon some of the more dangerous ones that were being pumped out faster than the government could ban them, and a couple of my friends ended up having seizures off of one blend and other very serious side effects.


----------



## dopamimetic

Oxazolines are a class of psychostimulants (like e.g. the amphetamines, or the cathinones). There has been the ADHD treatment pemoline, the illegal drug 4-methylaminorex and it's RC derivate 4,4'-dimethylaminorex.












There is few known about their unique effects afaik, but they are much less draining / depleting / tolerance & rebound/comedown-prone than the usual stimulants. Pemoline was highly appreciated amongst the ADHD people, many who used it say it was the best med ever. Also they are essentially nootropic-alike creating a very clear, creative yet euphoric state of mind.
I theorize that they are probably excitatory & anti-excitatory (through blocking glutamate or calcium influx) at the same time, so leading to much less overall stimulation to which the brain adjusts with tolerance etc. but more "shifting" the brain activity.. essentially making it work more effectively..


----------



## Rio Fantastic

dopamimetic said:


> Oxazolines are a class of psychostimulants (like e.g. the amphetamines, or the cathinones). There has been the ADHD treatment pemoline, the illegal drug 4-methylaminorex and it's RC derivate 4,4'-dimethylaminorex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is few known about their unique effects afaik, but they are much less draining / depleting / tolerance & rebound/comedown-prone than the usual stimulants. Pemoline was highly appreciated amongst the ADHD people, many who used it say it was the best med ever. Also they are essentially nootropic-alike creating a very clear, creative yet euphoric state of mind.
> I theorize that they are probably excitatory & anti-excitatory (through blocking glutamate or calcium influx) at the same time, so leading to much less overall stimulation to which the brain adjusts with tolerance etc. but more "shifting" the brain activity.. essentially making it work more effectively..



They sound extremely promising, but alas I must say, my initial gut reaction would be that they were too good to be true. After reading far too many overhyped predictions, straight-up scam "shill" reviews of new compounds and seen a huge buzz around a new drug that turns out that everyone - other than the reckless, hardcore RC fiends who will take literally anything as soon as it hits the market - is disappointed with to get too excited about anything before a general consensus has been reached about a drug's actual effects profile. I mean that little description could be lifted right out of "Limitless", no? Also, if they are as ideal as you say, I would have thought the Chinese RC vendors, that are pumping out new compounds seemingly every week would have already gone down this avenue and we would have had at least one or two out already? It's not as if the vendors producing these drugs are being exactly careful or conservative with what they're producing, I mean we've had drugs as diverse as a quaalude analogue and the NBOMEs. 

Whilst I'll certainly be keeping an eye on the RC market for these, I don't understand how these would make cathiniones/ABPs redundant as they appear to be aimed at slightly different groups of drug users - cathiniones are subjectively like a cross between cocaine and MDMA ime, but are far too euphoric and compulsive to be called a functional stimulant, whereas the ABPs are straight up psychedelic amphetamines and are far too psychedelic to be put in the same class as traditional psychostimulants, whereas the drugs you are describing would appear to be drugs that are a massive improvement over the fluroamphetamines and the like, which are closer to traditional, functional psychostimulants like amphetamine, but if your prediction turns out to be true would be an incredible improvement over them.

However, if your (slightly grandiose, I might add!) claims are right, these drugs would be the freaking holy grail of stimulants. You will have to elaborate for me a little though, as although I am really interested in how drugs work in the brain, my knowledge of psychopharmacology is woefully inadequate - I would have thought blocking glutamate to reduce overall 'excitement' would also directly block the dopamine/noradrenalin release that makes stimulants stimulating and that attenuating this effect would thereby reduce the subjective positive effects, and that even if it doesn't do this I can't understand the mechanism by which tolerance is subverted.


----------



## Drderms

CODEINE is good for a cheap over the counter opiate high panadeiene extra (15mgcodeine/paracetamol500mg) CWE 
and DXM is a good over the counter trip never had a bad trip on it but everyone is different . 
The governtment is going to make codeine prescription only next year some time which is fucking retarted Australia is turning into a sissy country next they will make anti histamines with sedative properties prescription only ..


----------



## dopamimetic

Rio Fantastic - Yeah, somewhat in my eyes they come as clear to a 'holy grail of stimulants' as currently possible. Nearer than one would think without knowing the experience. As I said, I only know the 4,4'-DMAR ("Serotoni") personally, but from other people's reports it must been very similar to the rare but beloved 4-MAR ("U4Ea") & pemoline (this one being a pure straight stimulant w/o serotonin action, but especially in as the magnesium salt - which would confirm my thought of glutamate antagonism, as Mg ions are involved in NMDA channels - it is said from various users (there are many more reports, but as the era of pemoline was certainly before the rise of the internet, it's not that publicly known) to be really superior to either amphetamine or methylphenidate & actually having kind of nootropic-alike, if you want so, yes, hints of 'Limitless' action. 

I would not have actually compared it to that drug, but yes ... there are similarities in what I've experienced from 4,4'-DMAR. 

The thing is, they are incredibly potent & thus dangerous. They are by far less forgiving in relation to dose & poly-consumption and have repeatedly to a surge of overdose deaths & serotonin syndrome.. I think this is the cause that they are not sold publicly, and maybe (I don't know) difficult to synthesize.

But for that price, you get a truly superior effects : side effects ratio. Everything comes with a price, this is true.

The glutamate thing is difficult - but there is something about inhibiting excitatory inhibition leading to disinhibition (sorry for the complexity - think of benzodiazepines which disinhibit people by inhibiting excitation. Or, of course, ethanol which is one hell of a sedative, it combines at least 3 or 4 inhibitory actions in one molecule & you all know what it makes people do, act & look like.. up to the point of convulsions in overdose. But they are actual sedatives through GABA while inhibiting glutamate below a certain threshold is not actually sedating. It can take a bit of the intoxication away -while adding other bits like more pronounced emotional euphoria, yes, but some like me respond very well to the combination of e.g. methylphenidate with an NMDA antagonist like memantine. Much less tolerance, rebound and wired feeling.)

Oh, and the oxazolines tend to work all day long. You dose once, wait for it to work & forget about it ... no urge to redose, no mood swings - at least for me. But of course, it's not for these into tripping balls or strong intoxication - so I have actually overstated that they are 'better' in every way. For me they are, but I'm no stoner & hate to be fucked up.


----------



## Rio Fantastic

dopamimetic said:


> Rio Fantastic - Yeah, somewhat in my eyes they come as clear to a 'holy grail of stimulants' as currently possible. Nearer than one would think without knowing the experience. As I said, I only know the 4,4'-DMAR ("Serotoni") personally, but from other people's reports it must been very similar to the rare but beloved 4-MAR ("U4Ea") & pemoline (this one being a pure straight stimulant w/o serotonin action, but especially in as the magnesium salt - which would confirm my thought of glutamate antagonism, as Mg ions are involved in NMDA channels - it is said from various users (there are many more reports, but as the era of pemoline was certainly before the rise of the internet, it's not that publicly known) to be really superior to either amphetamine or methylphenidate & actually having kind of nootropic-alike, if you want so, yes, hints of 'Limitless' action.
> 
> I would not have actually compared it to that drug, but yes ... there are similarities in what I've experienced from 4,4'-DMAR.
> 
> The thing is, they are incredibly potent & thus dangerous. They are by far less forgiving in relation to dose & poly-consumption and have repeatedly to a surge of overdose deaths & serotonin syndrome.. I think this is the cause that they are not sold publicly, and maybe (I don't know) difficult to synthesize.
> 
> But for that price, you get a truly superior effects : side effects ratio. Everything comes with a price, this is true.
> 
> The glutamate thing is difficult - but there is something about inhibiting excitatory inhibition leading to disinhibition (sorry for the complexity - think of benzodiazepines which disinhibit people by inhibiting excitation. But they are sedatives while inhibiting glutamate below a certain threshold is not actually sedating. It takes a bit of the intoxication away, yes, but some like me respond very well to the combination of e.g. methylphenidate with an NMDA antagonist like memantine. Much less tolerance, rebound and wired feeling.)



The thread you posted had only a tiny handful of experiences, the majority of the very positive reports were from people with ADHD, which would make sense, considering it doesn't actually raise intra-cellular dopamine levels, but instead the drug mimics dopamine directly in the brain, instead of affecting the reuptake or acting directly as a releasing agent. This implies to me the very very positive experiences come from people who are already dopamine deficient - i.e. those with ADHD - since it mimics dopamine rather than actually manipulating the amount of it, what would be the pharmacological basis for all the fantastic effects that you speak of? This itself is demonstrated in that thread - all the great reports from people with ADHD, and a couple of people who experience absolutely zero positive effects. 

Incredibly potent they may be, but when has that stopped RC vendors from producing a drug, ever? They have time and time again released drugs that are active in the microgram range and seem to have little concern for the safety of their users, they merely add "Not for human consumption" and sell it to anyone with money. This alone is not reason enough to explain why an apparent wonder-drug which would be theoretically even better than all the stimulants we have now, and thus an enormous potential market and huge profits, has not yet been produced on a wide scale. Also, glutamate/NMDA pathways are not the only mechanism for tolerance - a drug which produced an appreciable increase in dopamine/noradrenaline/serotonin levels, enough to cause any kind of a "high", would have to contend with downregulation, changes in receptor density etc, and I don't see how these drugs could work around that. Difficulty synthesizing would also not really explain it - the research chemicals being made today mostly come from large chemical factories in China or India, being produced on an industrial scale. So neither difficult synthesis nor safety margin has as of yet been a factor in limiting the output of any research chemicals - indeed, it would appear thus far the only problem is that only a small handful of the compounds they produce have widespread appeal. Off the top of my head I'd say the APBs - "Benzo Fury" - was the last really really successful one, along with MXE and Mephedrone and NBOMe - drugs that were so enormously successful that they broke into the mainstream and held their own against their illegal counterparts. 

Unless you can back up your grandiose predictions with some solid psychopharmacological mechanisms or at least with some positive reports that seem reputable (a handful of posts all made around the same time by people with less than ten posts who never posted again don't really count - cmon dude, you know that screams shill) then I think that your claims are less scientific fact and more you hoping & dreaming.


----------



## dopamimetic

Granted, there were only a few responses. I've talked with other people experienced with pemoline before & after but I don't have records of these conversations & others I may not link to (deep web board, and it's offline afaik now). You might be entirely right that people respond very differently to the drugs (as they do) and some will get less positive reactions or respond better to e.g. Mephedrone.

There was the russian stimulant mesocarb / sidnocarb that has been speculated to be a prodrug to an oxazoline / pemoline relative. It, too, was reported here on BL by some experienced users to not have the amphetamine-associated rebound & typical tolerance but working even in severely sleep deprived individuals etc. - at the price of leading into straight psychosis instead. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Nootropics...ct_of_sidnocarb_on_learning_and_memory_biull/
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...socarb-(dopaminergic)?p=13264469#post13264469

Glutamate is not the _only_ mechanism of tolerance of course, but it is a major involved pathway. Inhibiting NMDA alleviates tolerance to dopaminergics, to opioids & possibly even to GABAergics.

Edit: Yeah, I don't get it who and why decides which RC compounds to synthesize and which ones not. Honestly, I came to to the conclusion - together with others here on BL - that these people behind actually often don't know or don't care much about the pharmacology & science. They are just about the money. It's probably that simple. The NBOMe compounds & bromo-dragonfly were examples of course when they did something terribly wrong. But there is no reason either why next to none of the opioid RCs get marketed publicly, they would sell like nothing with all the opioid addicts desperately looking for a cheap, potent substitute - but probably even the capitalists fear of the epidemic that would cause eventually... They have pushed that mexedrone thing lately, synthesized tons of the stuff, made major campaigns etc. - when it is inactive _and they knew it before_. 

There would have been uncounted completely legal compounds to sell that would actually work, like the oxazolines, or also MXE derivates, and so on ... if you read in NSPD here from time to time, you'll get stunned what actually is possible in neuroscience / chemistry ... I am no expert by any way, but we have truly intelligent individuals posting here that know what they are talking about. If I'm right, methoxetamine has showed up first on bluelight.

Another interesting thing is that many of the serotonergic stimulants have the risk of pulmonary hypertension & heart valve damage through excessive peripheral 5-HT2B activity. This is especially pronounced with the aminorex derivates but probably also a risk with methylone / 5-/6-APB etc. There are quite some only peripherally active 5-HT2B antagonists known from science that would readily minimize or prevent that damage. _Nobody cares to synthesize, sell or ask for them._ I've tried to get two major and well known UK vendors into synthesize one of them and some oxazolines. They did not want to do.

I've found someone with robust chemistry skills seriously interested in the aminorex family some day in 2013 or so. He did numerous tries to synthesize 4-MAR but failed to do so- the synthesis seems to be somewhat difficult. I know too less about chemistry to really say something about that..


----------



## desertshore

Rio Fantastic said:


> Mephedrone was by FAR the best legal high for me. I believe circumstances played a large role in it though....



Methylone here, but almost the same circumstances 
Going offtopic, I think that two days prior to bk-MDMA I tried K with the same girl, and *that* was my best drug-related experience ever.


----------



## phatass

07: 2c-b then 2c-i
08: jwh-018 (did not like much) Later on mephedrone, 2cx and sub-tryps. Sweet!
Em Ex Ee will likely be the death of me if it were to go bad but eff do I crave it since eu ban since I'm going rehab soon. Love the stuff :-/ though.
25i and many nbomes were enjoyable ime
Eph (got me hooked for a while) as did o-dsmt.
Other rcs I've known and loved many 4-ho's or aco's. 5-meo's. Al lad. 6-APB 5-MAPB and Methylone.

To be continued.


----------



## chrisincville

I hate DXM, but am gaining interest in kratom..

As far as legal " highs" go, just alcohol, unless of course you count my scripts ;-)


----------



## Rio Fantastic

dopamimetic said:


> Granted, there were only a few responses. I've talked with other people experienced with pemoline before & after but I don't have records of these conversations & others I may not link to (deep web board, and it's offline afaik now). You might be entirely right that people respond very differently to the drugs (as they do) and some will get less positive reactions or respond better to e.g. Mephedrone.
> 
> There was the russian stimulant mesocarb / sidnocarb that has been speculated to be a prodrug to an oxazoline / pemoline relative. It, too, was reported here on BL by some experienced users to not have the amphetamine-associated rebound & typical tolerance but working even in severely sleep deprived individuals etc. - at the price of leading into straight psychosis instead.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Nootropics...ct_of_sidnocarb_on_learning_and_memory_biull/
> http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...socarb-(dopaminergic)?p=13264469#post13264469
> 
> Glutamate is not the _only_ mechanism of tolerance of course, but it is a major involved pathway. Inhibiting NMDA alleviates tolerance to dopaminergics, to opioids & possibly even to GABAergics.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, I don't get it who and why decides which RC compounds to synthesize and which ones not. Honestly, I came to to the conclusion - together with others here on BL - that these people behind actually often don't know or don't care much about the pharmacology & science. They are just about the money. It's probably that simple. The NBOMe compounds & bromo-dragonfly were examples of course when they did something terribly wrong. But there is no reason either why next to none of the opioid RCs get marketed publicly, they would sell like nothing with all the opioid addicts desperately looking for a cheap, potent substitute - but probably even the capitalists fear of the epidemic that would cause eventually... They have pushed that mexedrone thing lately, synthesized tons of the stuff, made major campaigns etc. - when it is inactive _and they knew it before_.
> 
> There would have been uncounted completely legal compounds to sell that would actually work, like the oxazolines, or also MXE derivates, and so on ... if you read in NSPD here from time to time, you'll get stunned what actually is possible in neuroscience / chemistry ... I am no expert by any way, but we have truly intelligent individuals posting here that know what they are talking about. If I'm right, methoxetamine has showed up first on bluelight.
> 
> Another interesting thing is that many of the serotonergic stimulants have the risk of pulmonary hypertension & heart valve damage through excessive peripheral 5-HT2B activity. This is especially pronounced with the aminorex derivates but probably also a risk with methylone / 5-/6-APB etc. There are quite some only peripherally active 5-HT2B antagonists known from science that would readily minimize or prevent that damage. _Nobody cares to synthesize, sell or ask for them._ I've tried to get two major and well known UK vendors into synthesize one of them and some oxazolines. They did not want to do.
> 
> I've found someone with robust chemistry skills seriously interested in the aminorex family some day in 2013 or so. He did numerous tries to synthesize 4-MAR but failed to do so- the synthesis seems to be somewhat difficult. I know too less about chemistry to really say something about that..



You've yet to explain how it could act anything like a traditional stimulant since it acts *as* dopamine in the brain rather than affecting intraceullar dopamine concentrations.


----------



## ArtVandalay

poppy pod tea


----------



## Scarfo

Probably kratom overall.  It's consistent, widely available, and seemingly gentle.


----------



## closeau

Holy crap. Y'all are talking that stuff that's way over my head. For me it's epherdrine and DXM. I used to dose a lot of it now I take 120 every 4 hrs. Started with a respitory infection I had last week and dosage just grew. I don't trip out like I used to but it's good and the ephedrine gets me going. Take about 80mg in the morning. Tried Kratom but didn't like it. Next is poppy tea. I think that's gonna be a good one for me. As far as all that other shit your talking about, I'm a lost child, lol


----------



## Sonicsamarai

*Legal drug help*

Hi everyone I am just getting interested in this kind of things both legal highs and others and me and my best mate are planning to try some legal highs we were wondering if you could help us on what are the best and the safest legal highs in the uk it can be chemical or natural we had a look in a Dr.Hermans and they looked alright a bit cheap and nasty looking but we were wondering if there was anything better. We have very little experience on this subject we have researched but we wanted some expert opinions on the subject before we dive straight in. We are hoping for a legal high that acts like an ecstasy pill with the visual effects of mushrooms I don't know if this is too much to ask for but its worth a try or if we can get two legal highs that do that individually (e.g. One has the effect of an E while the other has the effect of mushrooms). Ta psychonaughts &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Sonicsamarai

Hi everyone I am just getting interested in this kind of things both legal highs and others and me and my best mate are planning to try some legal highs we were wondering if you could help us on what are the best and the safest legal highs in the uk it can be chemical or natural we had a look in a Dr.Hermans and they looked alright a bit cheap and nasty looking but we were wondering if there was anything better. We have very little experience on this subject we have researched but we wanted some expert opinions on the subject before we dive straight in.


----------



## closeau

I'm no expert but I use ephedrine and DXM. That is Robutussium cough syrup. If you take enough you kinda trip out. Dissasositive. Epherdrine is a stimulant. That one I have to get the card and go to the pharmacy for cause you can only buy so much. I take a few pills and it gets me going but it's not healthy. I'm sure there are folks out here who can help out a lot. Keep checking the thread and there's a bunch of stuff I don't even know about.


----------



## LearntYoung

Worst was Salvia by the way. Terrifying drug!


----------



## David Wooderson

n2o

I have never experienced anything as perfect as being high on nitrous.

With that said, it can be super harmful, and is very short, but I have discovered the secrets of the universe only to forget it time and time again.


----------



## LearntYoung

David Wooderson said:


> it can be super harmful


Care to elaborate? Sure, it's very short acting, causing you to redose all the time, but as long as you're responsible (not doing 3 in a row or something similar) I think this drug is one of the safest around.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

Nitrous, hands down.


----------



## David Wooderson

LearntYoung said:


> Care to elaborate? Sure, it's very short acting, causing you to redose all the time, but as long as you're responsible (not doing 3 in a row or something similar) I think this drug is one of the safest around.



Brain/nerve damage from abuse, death due to asphyxiation.

I have done nearly a box in a row without much breathing in between hits, it can grab you like that. 

Whipits and similar cartridges leave a black metallic residue that does not look healthy, just rub your finger in the canister after a couple boxes and you will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## LearntYoung

Okay, that's just insanely dumb, which is in your case a good thing, because it can't have inflicted much brain damage. 



			
				Dr Salar  said:
			
		

> asphyxia causes brain damage by reducing / cutting off the oxygen supply to brain. whether the injury can reverse or not depends on the duration oxygen supply was cut off. usually more than 5-7 minutes of lack of oxygen causes enough damage . there is no set percentage which points to no hope. it depends on the area involved and duration of lack of oxygen supply.


The point I'm trying to make is: When using responsible, which can be easily done by this automatic human skill, called breathing. That's it. Take intervals.


----------



## sinned_

*Top 5 *
1 - MDPV / a-PVP 
2 - MXE
3 - Nitrous 
4 - Cannabinoids
5 - 3-FPM


----------



## DMTimmyJ

Seeing as how I live in Washington, I'd have to say weed hands down with kratom following close behind. A couple teaspoons of maeng da with 2 dabs I don't know if you can beat that legally.


----------



## Mracid

Reaserch chemicals that are Psilocin analogs. BEST THING EVER. Happy to live in canada.

Only thing that could beat em is RC LSD analogs but sadly its not cheap at all and harder to get never tried em .. sadly exept LSA


----------



## aihfl

Unfortunately MXE has been made schedule I in Florida, because Florida only feels joy when it's stopping people from enjoying themselves. Or suffering from nausea and loss of appetite due to cancer treatment.


----------



## zirbeldude2

Hands down mxe!


----------



## dus_aster

4-AcO-DMT!
My favorite psychedelic, one of the few substances I unconditionally respect without qualm or issue, and one of the most important tools in my 'self-betterment/exploration' kit.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

The LSD analogues must take the top spot - AL-LAD, 1P-LSD, etc.

Close second is aMT which is illegal now but was legal a few years ago when I used it.

And I have to mention good old etizolam.


----------



## zombywoof

1p-lsd
al-lad
pargy-lad     if thats what it was
methylone
6-apdb


----------



## Sprout

3-FPM for recreational stim binging.
MPA for functionality.
Diclazepam for anxiolysis.
Clonazolam for hypnotic effects.
aMT for being everything MDMA wants to be.


----------



## closeau

I know this thread is legal highs and this is not in my state anymore but may be legal in other states in Salvia. I know it's a love it or hate it but I like it. Short acting but it reacts well with me. I wish I could get my hands on some DMT but I ain't paying 430$ for it and that's the cheapest I could find. Any suggestions?
PS: Sorry for mentioning price


----------



## Sprout

closeau said:


> I know this thread is legal highs and this is not in my state anymore but may be legal in other states in Salvia. I know it's a love it or hate it but I like it. Short acting but it reacts well with me. I wish I could get my hands on some DMT but I ain't paying 430$ for it and that's the cheapest I could find. Any suggestions?
> PS: Sorry for mentioning price



Mimosa hostilis...

DMT is pretty simple to extract.


----------



## Rdocs

25i NBOMe or robo with kush


----------



## Nexus_Tripper

Ss-lsz


----------



## treezy z

The original bathsalts (mephedrone, mdpv) were most euphoric drugs I've done, legal or not.

25c-nbome was crazy visuals.

Methoxphenidine turned me into the joker.


----------



## closeau

What is MXE? I still cant really say Salvia cause its illegal in my state now but im talking about the real shit. Not that fake weed spice shit. I have had several spiritual experiences on it in the last week. Gonna get some more for sure and im gonna set up a spiritual zone xmas day and take a good share and see wherevit takes me. Again, what is this mxe everyone is talking about. Would love some dmt. Peace


----------



## dopamimetic

1 - Methoxetamine 
2 - 4,4'-dimethylaminorex
3 - Ketamine (here Rx only, not scheduled)
4 - hm, ?
5 - UR-144 applied to industry hemp containing CBD


----------



## Jonnyboy369

Clonazolam 5 mgs . with nothing else, crazy euphoria not a care in the world just felt amazing. Horrible drug also, drove me to hell on a rocket sled fast but for a minute it was waaaay fun. Not .5 mg, ten times recommended doses of at least 5 mg. Your vision got wobbly, every muscle relaxed like a noodle, not a fuck given like laughing out loud you felt so euphoric


----------



## oxyfen

Amsterdam skunk while sitting in the coffee shop back in May '97, love reminiscing those days. Brought back an oz of hash, airport security was tight back then but just not as tight as it is now. I would not even think about sneaking anything back to the US. I took an 1/2oz through Gatwick airport and just by-passed customs and straight out the door. A airport police said "if you have nothing to declare this way sir" and out the door I went. I was there for a couple months, It reminded me of Dark Shadows, it was so gloomy and cold. The UK people do not like Americans that's for sure. I really fucked up a lot of shit there because of their shitty attitude. I would never go back to that shithole if I had a free first class ticket.


----------



## hangyourhead

1. MXE
2. Etizolam 
3. AB-FUBINACA 
4. Kratom- high-alkaloid content strains
5. Diclazepam- subtle, but relaxing anxiolysis, long-duration/good for tapering, decent muscle-relaxant properties. 
6. Ethylphenidate- euphoric, longer-lasting and smoother than EPH. Fairly addictive in a moreish way due to EPH's dopaminergic rush esp IV or vape ROA. 
7. 4-MeO-PCP- Definitely a strange, and sometimes darker dissociative. Lingers for too long most times. Interesting robotic-psychedelia via strange visuals possibly thru serotogenic affinity or re-uptake/SERT because unlike K or MXE they were somewhat colorful visuals. Dissociation was heavy and motor skills were fucked. I injected 4-MeO-PCP in "P-hole" doses and under, but still a heavy onset; higher-dose shots I would be confused, lose track of time, anesthesia, and strong hallucinations. I enjoyed it in a strange way. Much rather have had traded that 4-MeO with the 3-MeO, but hey it was free ex-gf bought it for me (was supposed to be MXE).


----------



## Chems369

A-pvp and Pentedrone are by far the best RC's I have tried...


----------



## Chems369

#1 A-pvp #2 Pentedrone #3 A-php... These legal high/ research chemicals are schedule 1 in the USA, and have been banned in china since October,1st, 2015.. These are very hard to find since the ban in china, I'm really going to miss them


----------



## agepoyo

1P-LSD and MXP have definitely been my two favourites as of late, and I am not really keen on RC's in general so it's a surprise to me.


----------



## airthe

i say dxm diphenhydramine isnt but it sure isnt good very weird haullucinations(saw an amish person in our calf box and no amish live near us).


----------



## consumer

oxyfen said:


> Amsterdam skunk while sitting in the coffee shop back in May '97, love reminiscing those days. Brought back an oz of hash, airport security was tight back then but just not as tight as it is now. I would not even think about sneaking anything back to the US. I took an 1/2oz through Gatwick airport and just by-passed customs and straight out the door. A airport police said "if you have nothing to declare this way sir" and out the door I went. I was there for a couple months, It reminded me of Dark Shadows, it was so gloomy and cold. The UK people do not like Americans that's for sure. I really fucked up a lot of shit there because of their shitty attitude. I would never go back to that shithole if I had a free first class ticket.


I think you will find that in a lot of countries the people dont like Americans. Its not just the UK


----------



## zombywoof

You cannot say uk people and class us the same. Everyone hates the english but love the scots,welsh and n.irish

and even the english have groups as the geordies and scousers and mainly just the north are a good lot. Its those southerners that are to blame


back on subject   it has to be liberty caps from local golf course as it was my introduction to psychedelics


----------



## tommyo5485

Salvia xtract....holy shit what an experience!!!!


----------



## iamstillalive

U-47700 hands down for me, it feels like a stronger oxycodone, only reason why I don't use it more often is that the comedown is rough for me, and when I look in the mirror the next day, I look like a drug user, my face loses its colour, my skin has scabs from I was itching and my skin looks more blemished


----------



## Znegative

1.MDPV
2.Mephedrone
3.Kratom


----------



## RedRaven

I use it with bupropion (Wellbutrin). No adverse side effects. I would agree about the SSRIs. I do not respond to them well on their own, let alone with kratom. Wellbutrin is in the aminoketone class of antidepressants.


----------



## closeau

All i can say is i read all these complicated drugs and imvlike where do theyvfind that shit, lol. I used toblove DXM but it gives me the runs. Ill stick with my prescribed Dilaudid but really wanna try DMT. I was on a salvia kick for awhile and i think that shit fucked my brain up. I see shit all the time in my side vision. Thats bad shit. I hope i get DMT soon


----------



## The Discovery

DXM.
It's higher up on my list of favorite drugs than most illegal ones.


----------



## afriendoftina

Poppers Forever . Second fave drug after Tina. And when you put them together in a blowback seesaw...

...Greatest high of all time.


----------



## Endsurg

Quaaludes when they were still legal.  600mg is incredibly empathogenic.  It made me feel like I loved my ex-wife with whom I was at war at the time.


----------



## b4rd

Weed.

Kratom.

Phenibut.

Alcohol.

Tobacco.

Firearms.


----------



## Tryptamino

Idk if poppy seed tea counts but thats up there
kratom
mxe
lsz was ridiculous


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

6-mapb  
2-fma
5-meo-mipt  

Mxe was fun


----------



## klash

Mxe
Metocin
4-aco-dmt
ethylphenidate
1p-lsd
Odsmt
Etizolam
5-mapb
4-mmc
Jwh-122
4-fa


Taking the "bests" from different categories....


----------



## Enlight Spurrett

3-Fluorophenmetrazine by a long chalk!


----------



## belligerent drunk

Tryptamino said:


> lsz was ridiculous



That in a good way, or? I actually really liked LSZ. More so than LSD.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

belligerent drunk said:


> That in a good way, or? I actually really liked LSZ. More so than LSD.



How come? I missed the chance with that one sadly


----------



## droning

mephedrone...
mdpv


----------



## Cosmic Trigger

Hands down it's Kratom considering on how much and how often I've used it and how much overall pleasure I've gotten from it.  It's helped with my depression  and helped me detox from Oxy and provided tons of recreational fun.  And it's doing double duty atm for pain issues I have.


----------



## Blotsky

Al-LAD, ephenidine, etizolam, mdai and ethylphenidate.

Al-LAD for me was like an 'easy' LSD - no mind fuckery, vastly improvement of my mood, body high had me rolling in glee and it helped me interact with people unlike other lysergamides where I always want to be left alone so I can think without distractions.

Ephenidine has all the plus parts of diphenidine but without the amnesia. I've found it to be quite euphoric and the comedown is like being cushioned by a bubble - warm, fuzzy, relaxing and surprisingly it gave me a clear head unlike a lot of other dissociatives.

Etizolam - very helpful little drug. can send me to sleep (even with insomnia) within an hour if i let it, increased confidence at low dose, allows me to relax when I need to, and the half life is rather short so it doesn't run over when I wake up. Only problem with this is that tolerance is easily built from regular use.

MDAI I actually prefer over MDMA, it allowed me to sit and watch a film, in a great mood, minus all the stimulation of MDMA. Not much else to say about that one.

Ethylphenidate was great for a functional stim, but from 6 months daily use (never went above 100mg daily) the side effects really began to show... I was using it to it's potential and I stuck to my regime for 5 months, one 25mg cap as i wake up, another 25mg cap towards midday, and if i feel that i needed it, another in the late afternoon. Had to stop when I started hearing noises regularly, huge increase in paranoia and it ruined my sleeping patterns.

Blotsky :^)


----------



## belligerent drunk

PetalToTheMetal said:


> How come? I missed the chance with that one sadly



I found LSZ to be significantly "smoother" and not so rough on the mind. I didn't particularly enjoy any of my LSD trips, they were rather hard work.


----------



## streetnigga

love


----------



## streetnigga




----------



## brighteyes2342

I don't know if this is the same thing, but I've taken Hydroxycuts for years. You can buy a bottle of 60 pills for $20 at WalMart. Its so effective for speeding you up to unbelievable levels. I've been up for days on them. And its not a mental high like meth is. Its a physical high. I don't focus but I get shit done and I'm constantly moving.


----------



## ElegiesOfDeath

My only legal highs are DXM (600-800mg), alcohol, and stupidly high doses of benedryl. DXM and benadryl were AWFUL experiences for me. DXM makes me feel... uncomfortable. My brain feels weird, and i cannot walk (literally crawling). Benadryl is pure insanity. Survival mode. Full on hallucination and delusions. Talking to people and then realizing my room is empty. Attempting to pick up my phone for 20 minutes before realizing it's not there. I had pissed in my trashcan at some point. Awful. Alcohol is not fun for me either. I end up puking 9/10 times, and don't like that it makes me stupid


----------



## closeau

Looks like you should move to illegal substances man. And Hydroxycuts, im gonna try that. How much do you take? I take eppherdrine now about 65mg every 4 hrs. Its my favorite otc but the jitters are fierce.


----------



## woamotive

I would take hydroxycut in high school in sickeningly high doses... hell yeah it sped me up and no doubt I lost weight, then I was anorexic at the time so it served its purpose. That said I wouldnt recommend it. Id rather take adderall (however I do not have a script for that ANYMORE). 

Weed! (Where legal, to answer OP)

Dxm if you can handle it. I tripped BALLS on it a few yrs ago...kicked in while at an AA mtng. Did not end well! Lol. Everything slowed down, visuals and time were in slow motion, I could understand speech but couldnt speak. Everything came out in slurs not even resembling words. Was inSANE. I was taken to a hospital. Haha. -i was inpatient treatment and stole it from a store. I was not allowed to roam freely after that and had to beg to stay and finish the program.


----------



## closeau

Wow dude, thats quite a story. I was tripping on it last year when my bud shows up and said, ready for the meeting. Oh shit, i forgot. Couldnt get out of it so had to go to meeting in that state. A lot of what you mentioned, understanding speech but not being able to speak. Luckily i didnt have to read or give out chips so i made it thru and home but it was a scary experiece. I almost bought some today but i was doing a lot of it last year and lost my colon in June and Drs said all that Robitussium could have contributed to it. Ive done it once around xmas and it made my ostomy bag go nuts. Maybe gelcaps next time. I only take like 250mg. I can listen to music and enjoy myself. I once did 500mg and it was horrible. Kinda like Salvia but it wouldnt go away. Never again!!!


----------



## Sky22

Well, it is the best legal high, but as I was finally coming down, after 10 hours, the worst panic attack of my life happened, fearful of the monsters that lived under my eye lids, Motor skills? No! Could not walk a straight line. Definitely robotic in physical function. That side effect terrified  me! But the high, gracious all mighty, I was flying. Yes, outside of my body for hours. I felt no physical pain. So much happened. Life changing. I truly believe it allowed me to connect to a beautifully powerful all knowing intelligence. It was the most beautiful feeling I've ever experienced in my entire life! I didn't want to let it go. I purposly did not sleep for 3 days out of fear that that feeling,....warm, loved by nature and the universe, joyful, finally at peace with myself, inside my own skin I felt "In this world, but not OF this world." Of course, I am on other prescription medications: Neurontin,(for mood and anxiety) EffexorXR (depression), Buspar (anxiety), Tramadol 100mg sometimes twice daily (surgery pain). If you decide to try DXM, please be careful. Don't drive! Be sure you're around people you like, of course, and take it slow. No need to gulp the entire bottle of Delsym or robotussin down at once. Now, I do a little sip, here and there. Now, the monsters are somewhere sleeping soundly and do not even know of my existence...lol. Take care -Bipolar chic! Sky22 8(


----------



## Dracarys

the LSD analogue's Al-LAD and 1p-LSD, and ayahuasca. And fresh morning glory seeds. Morning glory seeds are maybe the best, because they're cheap, easy to grow and available everywhere. They're so common that they'd never get banned. When seeds are fresh, they beat LSD (though some people get stomach pain). Old seeds are not very spectacular though.


----------



## woamotive

Hmmm... now that Ive slammed have my bottle of dxm Im questioning that decision. May this be UNLIKE the last time. Haha. At least Im home for this one. It's only 220mg dxm.  Im 5'8" 118lbs. Ruh roh.

I wish kratom was legal in Wisconsin. If so I have a feeling that'd be on my list. LSA  was interesting, too. Even though tripping scares me a wee bit I will take what I can get!


----------



## LightTrailz

DXM in low to moderate dosages was ok at first , but i think my first successful poppy seed wash would have to take the #1 spot , followed by LSA as well . 

Im not sure why but the poppy seed wash , ingested at 9 or so at night , was high well into the afternoon the next day , had very little opiate tolerance at the time . my pupils were so badly pinned that almost everyone at work noticed . but a moderate dose of LSA was very intriguing the first time as well , wasnt tripping but equal effects to low dose shrooms .  breathing objects , lights taking on a prism effect etc.


----------



## brighteyes2342

One Hydroxycut Hardcore to one dose meth. More than one makes me sick at my stomach. Lasts about 24 hours then I start getting tired and go to sleep. Do NOT use Hydroxycut for Women as you will shit your brains out. The Elite series is effective as well.
If not using anything else, two hydroxycuts for about 12 hours. I've stayed up for a couple days on them. Definitely eat something!!!


----------



## Bonch

Taking some diphenhydramine with coffee then banging 40mg of Rx'ed oxycodone then smoking an American spirit.


----------



## Bonch

Oops.  Not counting rx drugs. A nice mix of kava and kratom. Or kratom and diphenhydramine. So euphoric.


----------



## FissyFissy

Big bulk section in "employee owned" store. Has the best I have found in the Seattle area. They sell loose and in big bulk u pore and weight.


----------



## gumball6989

1. Alcohol
2. Gabapentin (especially mixed with phenibut for a strong legal combo)
3. Kratom
4. Whippets


----------



## wiederpop

So SWIM has been using/taking opiates for about 10 years.  In the last year SWIMs average daily consumption is about 100mg norco or oxy (either or), plus 120 mg morphine.  So has a built up tolerance and if stop taking opiates goes into a terrible withdrawal.

SWIM lately saw a few articles and read A LOT of threads regarding use of loperamide (anti diarrhea meds OTC) for controlling WD and in higher dosing achieving pain control and high.  Reason for the extremely high dosing is to have the lopeeramide cross the BBB as it is an opiod agonist.

The first try at it was taking 30 of the 2mg pills a week or two ago.  This mildly seemed to help the sweats/chills and took the edge off of SWIMs WD but was nothing to write home about.  The next attempt was around 70 of the 2 mg pills, where the same results were achieved.

Earlier this evening around 6pm SWIM was in terrible withdrawal and read the that taking a PPI like protonix or prilosec helps the loperamide cross over the BBB.  So in a final attempt at pain relief and WD relief SWIM took 100 of the 2 mg loperamide and a 20mg pill of protonix (an Rx proton pump inhibitor).  An hour later SWIM took 50 more 2mg loperamide and another 20mg protonix.

It took about an hour after the final consumption, but SWIM actually became completely WD free, and excellent pain relief with a rather intense and unexpected high.  The last dosing was at no later than 7pm, and SWIM is still feeling the effects of a strong opiate type high to the point that they cannot sleep still at 4am.

This is not something SWIM would do on a regular basis, but in a pinch it definitely works.. (And anyone who thinks its a placebo affect SWIM promises it most definitely is not , as they are an experienced opiod user/addict and was in terrible WD earlier today)


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

wiederpop said:


> So SWIM has been using/taking opiates for about 10 years.  In the last year SWIMs average daily consumption is about 100mg norco or oxy (either or), plus 120 mg morphine.  So has a built up tolerance and if stop taking opiates goes into a terrible withdrawal.
> 
> SWIM lately saw a few articles and read A LOT of threads regarding use of loperamide (anti diarrhea meds OTC) for controlling WD and in higher dosing achieving pain control and high.  Reason for the extremely high dosing is to have the lopeeramide cross the BBB as it is an opiod agonist.
> 
> The first try at it was taking 30 of the 2mg pills a week or two ago.  This mildly seemed to help the sweats/chills and took the edge off of SWIMs WD but was nothing to write home about.  The next attempt was around 70 of the 2 mg pills, where the same results were achieved.
> 
> Earlier this evening around 6pm SWIM was in terrible withdrawal and read the that taking a PPI like protonix or prilosec helps the loperamide cross over the BBB.  So in a final attempt at pain relief and WD relief SWIM took 100 of the 2 mg loperamide and a 20mg pill of protonix (an Rx proton pump inhibitor).  An hour later SWIM took 50 more 2mg loperamide and another 20mg protonix.
> 
> It took about an hour after the final consumption, but SWIM actually became completely WD free, and excellent pain relief with a rather intense and unexpected high.  The last dosing was at no later than 7pm, and SWIM is still feeling the effects of a strong opiate type high to the point that they cannot sleep still at 4am.
> 
> This is not something SWIM would do on a regular basis, but in a pinch it definitely works.. (And anyone who thinks its a placebo affect SWIM promises it most definitely is not , as they are an experienced opiod user/addict and was in terrible WD earlier today)



We don't use swim here man. It's annoying, and offers no real legal protection 

Welcome to Bluelight


----------



## closeau

I took 300mg of DXM. Dose is all relative. I havent done it in almost a year so i thought id be safe. What a great experience. I was just chillin in my loft so i didnt have to worry about social interaction which is a problem for me. I sat here and listened to the Beatles and enjoyed the visuals. I always used the syrup but it wreaks havoc on ostomy bag so i got gelcaps and they worked like a charm. At one point i ended up just laughing my ass off. It was fun and i got 2 bottles and house to myself tomorrow so im gonna really get onto it and see what kind of spiritual things i can get out of it....or just laugh my ass off again!!


----------



## zombywoof

to be honest after all these years and drugs i still have to say scoring the winner in our works team cup final all those years ago was the best


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

If we're not counting legally prescribed pharmaceutical opiates or stimulants in low doses, I'd say for me it was hash and alcohol. 

Smoking Moroccan hash is Spain where it's decriminalized.  It was a Sativa, and extremely psychedelic. 

Other than that lots of beer, and liquor that I would drink in large, moderate, and small amounts at home, at bars, at dance clubs, and at parties.  I was never into drinking a lot of wine at once since I grew up drinking a glass or two of it with a meal.  I preferred red wine as it did not go through me like water as a lot of white wines do.  I had a glass of mead once with a meal, and it was pretty good.

I tried nitrous a few times both med grade, and food grade.  I never binged on it or used whip its, and it just made me laugh.

I never used DXM, Kratom, or any research chemicals.


----------



## closeau

I say DXM kicks Kratoms ass. Thats just for me. My opiate tolerance is high so i didnt get much from zkratom. I took 450mh of DXM yesterday and it got intense. I specifically told the lady who owns the house i live in what was doing so i wouldnt be bothered. Well right when its kicking in she comes in all neurotic and says she needs s ride down the road. I was like cumon beth you know im tripping. Shes like inknow but i need to get there so we went and it wasnt to bad. My vision was off but not too bad. Then it peaked when we got home and i was seeing shit in keyboard of my phone and fuzziness everywhere. I loved it. Def going thru a phase tomorrow another round. Then ill probably cchill but tomorrow i may try 600mg. Dont wanna end up in ER. DXM def and emjoy it while you can cause thevman is onto it so it will only be otc so long


----------



## morphine-dreams

My first dxm trip was something out of this world. More euphoria, both physical and mental, than probably all the drugs I've ever done combined. I had OEBs and a death/rebirth experience. Never got that level of magic again though, sadly, but it's still great. After that it's kratom, etizolam, and does San Pedro cactus count? Because mescaline is great. Tastes horrific though. Dxm is the most recreational legal high for me. I love dissociatives. Kratom and Etizolam are useful and pleasant, and mescaline is great when you just want to chill and listen to music.


----------



## Mazzy in Europe

HiHigh said:


> For me it has to be (Official) Benzo Fury / 6 APB followed by Mephedrone.
> 
> DXM looks to be a popular choice - makes me wonder why the sale of it is not more popular with Research Chemical sites - any ideas?
> 
> I'd like to give DXM a try but require some advice first
> 
> Would obtaining it in pure powder form be the best option?
> 
> How similar is it when compared with Ketamine?
> 
> What is best ROA?
> 
> Is pure DXM legal in UK to buy / sell / possess ?



At last, someone mentioned 6-APB as their all-time favourite!
I find it better than MDMA, with far less side effects and no bad comedown. Many people who try it prefer it to MDMA.
It's given me some of the best nights of my life.


----------



## zombywoof

I actually preferred methylone over mdma and the apbs and mapb for me didnt quite reach the same heights


----------



## closeau

I took 600mg of DXM about hr ago. That may seem lightweight to these other phcadelic compounds and shit butvive never taken 600. I took 300 the other day and that was nice. Ive already lost my walett and fallen down 7 stairs so not a great start. Im fully planted in my chair listening to Ween to im good. Cant believe they have puseudoepherdrine behind the pharmacy counter and you can just straight up buy this shit. Def my favorite legal high


----------



## roadkill barbie

Poppy Pods - 8
Ephedrine 8 (This may seem like a weird one but it's so good for focus and diets, by far the most reliable 'workhorse stim' / trucker speed imo)
Nitrous - 7 (but tolerance and more-ishness suck,, great add-on though) 
M-Cat - 6.5 (great but prone to binges and hence psychosis like states after days on the stuff)
1P-LSD 6 (needed more than I expected)
Ephenidine 5.5 (Probably the best of the R.C dissos,, but bear in mind I'm an ex K-head and that's an 8 )
MXE 5 (Not a patch on Ket,, none of the new RC Dissos are, this one was more challenging mentally,, without the pure hole)
MXP 4.5 (Similar,, been on like a gram+ a night of these dissos and it's a challenging ride through insanity but it ain't a K-hole)
Diphenidine 2 (just like,, fucking no, retarded slurry of psychosis)
I totally rinsed Ketamine years before all these new versions, bladder problems etc,, got bored with it so this may mean I rate later versions less.
3-FPM - 4 due to context (Great stim but not great to take alone)
Spice Synth Canabinoids - If out / with people 0 If in bed alone just needing to sleep through a whole weekend comatose because yr depressed - 7
I don't particularly rate the R.C Benzos I've tried next to Valium / Xanax thus far but then I have an anxiety disorder so don't particularly take them recreationally. Not that Flubromazelam / Diclazepam don't have their place.  
There's others but anyway,, hopefully the 2 CB-Fly last order will be a decent last hoorah.

From tomorrow I'm guessing all of that lot's illegal,, Fuck The U.K, it's dreadful believe me. See the rest of you on Silk Road once we figure out Bitcoin,, The War on Drugs eh?,, when will they learn-  pfft.


----------



## closeau

Wow Roadkill barbie, becides Epredine ive vever heard of anf of that stuff. Thats why i like this thread i lestn about. I wanna try DMT and MXE but have no ides where to get it. Gotta stick with Dxm. I did the 600 and it was pretty intense especially balance wise. Only bad thing i had to do was change my ostomy bag. Brutal!! Usually takes me 10 min took me over an hr. It was truly horrible. The rest was great. Whats MXE like?


----------



## Yxes

Kratom.... Kratom is my most definite favorite (legal) drug of them all. A lot of people claim that it isn't very strong, but I feel as though I've perfected my ability to get maximum effect, and damn is it amazing. I can do anything on it, get schoolwork or real work done, clean, laundry, anything because of its stimulant properties and the euphoria produced makes anything just a bit more tolerable, aka school/work. I can even just lay down and enjoy, or watch tv or anything and stay very relaxed, and pass out whenever I desire. And an added effect is the pain relief. It is more effective than hydrocodone for pain relief in my opinion. I had a sever tooth ache for almost a week that I didn't think I could tolerate much longer, and Kratom came in to save the day. Zero pain after its ingested.

Kratom, Kratom, Kratom, Kratom.... My favorite, legal high.


----------



## closeau

My opoid tolerance is high. The times ive tried Kratotom have not been great. I think i had some green vein. You seem like you know your  talking about so what would reccomendb for me. I take dilaidfvand morphine. Thats dilaudid i mean. Maybe a red strain would be better? I have a websitr i use but if uou s better one just PM mr. Id like something for rnergy snd euphoria. Thsnks man


----------



## Trip Falling Up

Valerian root caps + Xanax (w/prescription) + Melatonin + Fish oil (causes the former to better be absorbed into the blood, lipid soluble in fatty omega acids) + glass of wine + Caffeine (to prevent nodding) + if you really wanna get weird add some robogels


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Blue lotus is an alright legal high. The extracts feel a bit like Xanax 

Kratom is okay, too


----------



## treezy z

Lifting weights and training for boxing, fuck this legal high shit.

Endorphins and testosterone.


----------



## closeau

The thought that a cough suppressant could do this to my mind is totally rad. I'm no kid either.  We used to have our own acid tests like the Dead did in '60's. So I've had my share of phycadelics but I'm only on 300mg of dxm and it's amazing. My keyboard is always changing and my headphone cord just looked like an eel. I have no desire to be around people yet I'm gonna socialize with my housemates. Their crazy addicted people who have problems in their life just like me. Btw I took 600mg of this shit and didn't like it as much. Not so much subtle shit and more craziness in your head. I like 300mg. Perfectly legal although I gotta look for my gelcaps. The syrup makes my ostomy go crazy. You haven't lived till you've changed your ostomy while tripping on dxm. It can be a messy procedure, double messy when you can't stand still or don't trust anything you do. Good times!!


----------



## closeau

Still goin on dxm. Just went to pharmacy and didn't prepare like I should. Really when it was time to go get more for the night I was seething in another world. Not good for driving. So far even though I've had music on and visuals I have the mind of a quiet snowy day. Go be with someone you enjoy!!


----------



## CfZrx

Dexalone (pure dxm) pills, and sudafed.  Just keep stacking these and you'll see why I say this is the highest you can ever hope to get from items that can all be shoplifted from the grocery store


----------



## Tryptamino

nitrous and kratom are both very solid drugs.


----------



## closeau

Still goin in dxm. Shit should be on trip reports. Just watching the smoke do what smoke does. Def ain't think inking about my wd. I see what they say like cause 3rd platues was awesome with whispy visuals and an overall sense of well being but 4th getting dark. Having weird thoughts. No biggie. I'll listen to some John Mayer and everything will be happy again, lol. I'm out


----------



## armoredslug

*Kratom and Salvia*

Kratom is miraculous.  The euphoric stimulation and, at higher doses, opiate effects.  I ordered some Green Vein Bali, Green Malay, and Red Vein Borneo today...I tend to enjoy the Malay's energizing effects and the Bali is a balanced strain.  The Red Borneo is just an experiment.  I'll let you know how it works out.  I used a different vendor than I used to before taking a long break.

     I smoked a bit of 10x Salvia today, just enough to let my mind wander and see the brightness in everything.  I love and care for and respect Salvia.  I am going to order a 20x, 5x, and another 10x quite soon.  This Salvia is standardized.


----------



## closeau

Salvia can be scary. When I use it I take the tiny it's of tokes and enjoy the effects. I used 10x. That's plenty strong for me. I don't like losing sense of self. I've had 20x before and got really scared. Saw visions of Mother Mary twice on that stuff. I def respect it.


----------



## armoredslug

Salvia is definitely powerful.  I like the 20x for the really intense, visionary experiences I have with it - I once saw a pulsing, grid-like being that was constantly in motion, extending its hand, which contained the universe and human consciousness, which then zoomed away through many other folded universes/consciousnesses until I found myself back in my body.  I took notes after that trip and drew pictures (not very well) in order not to forget.  I've had OBEs with 20x, OEVs, CEVs, lost consciousness...It's been really insight provoking.

     The 10x I smoke is like a working dose - I get brief visuals/have a brief experience, and then return and I can still see the brightness in everything around me and I garden or do something else that connects me with nature.  The 5x is for my partner who doesn't live with me yet - I very much want to introduce her to this visionary plant, but she's only done mushrooms before, in terms of psychedelics, so I want for her to be able to get a feel for the plant without being totally overwhelmed by it.

i should mention that I co-exist with schizo-affective disorder and clinical depression, both of which are being managed by psychiatric meds which I am sure interact with the Salvia.  I'd be very interested to be able to understand how they interact together and how it alters my experiences!

     I've never seen Mary before, but I've heard of that happening; I believe there are a few experience reports on Erowid that mention this.


----------



## La La

$ent


----------



## ncrypt

DXM while taking my meds as normal [Effexor, Buproprion, and others] 2.5 Bottles generic at the Dollar store was my final ride, I seemed to develope a quick tolerance even though I only did it one a month or so for a summer.


----------



## armoredslug

Oh, wow, ncrypt, I also take Effexor and Wellbutrin with other meds for my brain and I thought that DXM was off-limits because of the interactions, but you have had success with it?  I'd be interested to know more - I used to drink a lot of syrup back in the day when I was only taking one medication.  I would love to return to the land of DXM now, as an older and more experienced person.  I also take fluphenazine, gabapentin, and Trazadone.


----------



## LSD-Magic

K2 is hands down the best legal high I've ever done. It is just the same to me as smoking weed. Alcohol is also very straight for a legal high.


----------



## ncrypt

armoredslug, I didn't say I would recommend it, but i had an amazing experience. The local Dollar General carries an orange variety of straight DXM without the extras that I like the taste of. The 6-z bottles aren't much but they get the job done...Not at the time I took the DXM but now I'm also on Aripirizole. On another note, I came off of Trazadone a few months back after about 6 years of use. I still take Gabapentin as Lyrica isn't Covered at the VA except for very specific cases with approval.  If any medication is formulary, we are good, otherwise it is only available in rare circumstances with the approval of the Pharmacist. So now even my Effexor is not name brand. Anyhow, a responsible decision would not consider it knowing how the flood of chems in the brain isn't always a good thing; for me it was quite the experience, just as the rest of the ppl may have experienced.


----------



## armoredslug

Hey, ncrypt, thanks for the reply.  I'm so glad to know that it is possible to have an incredible experience while on medication.  I'm not sure if I'll indulge anytime soon, but if i do, it'll be on a special day.  The pharmacy here sells capsules that are only DXM, which i think I'd prefer, so i can dose really low and work my way up.

     My kratom arrives today!  I took a long break (over a year) after my use got kind of out of hand before, and this is my first order since!  I am excite!


----------



## closeau

Armoredslug, I too have schozoeffective disorder, major depressive disorder, high anxiety, and ADD. I'm medicated for all of them and feel fine. First time with Salvia I thought I messed up cause it was so intense. Everything just spinning and grinding and didn't know if I hand messed me up. I returned but it was scary. Mary was interesting. The natives in Mexico call Salvia "she" or "her" and at the ritual site where they eat the plant there's a statue of Mary. I found this out after I saw her. Apparently a phycadelic explorer went down there and participated in there ritual. She told them in the USA it's dried and smoked and they were appalled. She said they keep the leaves moist and roll them up like burritos and eat them and she had enough and put it down and the chief pointed and interpreter came over and said no waste, eat all. Her report is on YouTube. If I can remember her name I'll message it to you. I still have some 10x but live in an environment where I could be interrupted. Plus I need a new pipe cause my salvia pipe got cannabis in it from someone in the house taking it and smoking out of it and I can't have any THC in my system cause I also have chronic pain and I'm on pain Meds and they test. So just wanted to let you know I can relate to your story to a T. If you ever wanna chat in depth just message me


----------



## armoredslug

Hey there, closeau!  I actually have schizo-affective disorder and BPD, along with clinical depression and pretty crippling social anxiety.  Before I found the right regimen (meds), it was just a neverending game of trial and error with quite a great amount of error.  Really frustrating, as it took from age 14 to age 28 to figure it out.  C'est la vie, I suppose.

     I'd be really intetested in watching the Youtube video you mentioned.  Also, have you considered kratom for chronic pain?  It's really effective if you use a reputable vendor.  Also, it can help with opiate withdrawals if you use painkillers to manage your pain.

     Tell me anything.  Ask me anything.  I'm kind of an open book and kind of a shadow box.  But I love words.  I hope that you're faring well! 

Armoredslug


----------



## armoredslug

Oh, also, the raw leaf method is the quid method and, from what I've read, is a much more manageable method for a Salvia experience and the duration of effects is much longer.  Interesting stuff.


----------



## armoredslug

Closeau, i PMed you.


----------



## Keeptryin1

I know this is an old post but I LOVE  Kratom as a legal high.  Bonus it helps getting off opiates!  None of the crazy shots in head shops or 7-11's that have been adulterated.  The real deal powder from vetted vendors. Good stuff


----------



## closeau

Armored slug, I got it and got back to you. Thanks man


----------



## weekend addiction

Probably the time I stuck ambien up my butthole. Okay not really but that was a good buzz!


----------



## AnonFury

drug_mentor said:


> Can't believe I forgot about nitrous! That is an extremely good legal high, I wouldn't rate it above alcohol because you can't do it all the time but while on other drugs it is EXTREMELY fun.



Nitrous kills brain cells man. Literally.


----------



## closeau

The quid method of Salvia is something in interested in. Getting as close to the original method keeping her or she moist and damp and eat the leaf like that. Much better rep than taking a hit of dry leaf and feel like your in a grinding  machine. Or you could do as the natives do. Eat if fresh and have a spiritual session. It's hard to find leaves in this country cause by the time you get them their dried and ready to smoke. I don't have the balls to go to Mexico and invade thodse people lands just find a plant that can get me high and have a human experience. Guess I'm stuck with my 20x off the internet. Shucks


----------



## Benzedrexxx

There has been nothing like a dose of DXM. I have been using it off and on about 12 years, any where from 4,6, 8 ounces of tussin. While I do not hallucinate anymore on tussin, I've read there are about 50 or so powerful highs before your brain doesn't react the same anymore.However, 8ml of the DXM polistirex 12 hour does bring closed eye visuals. Always good fun. Polistirex has definitely revitalized my experience with DXM agian.
     Propylhexedrine (Benzedrex Inhaler)  250mg = 1 cotton. You can see buy my username that I love this legal high, but I am into stimulants. I pull the cotton out of the inside of the inhaler, cut cotton with wire cutters into 2 equal halfs and tapered-end first, I stuff the cotton into 2, 00 or 000 empty gelatin caps. Doing this greatly reduces the need to extract into crystal or choke down the raw cotton which is dangerous. I can get so tweaked off 2 cottons that I will not sleep for 2 days. I, of course, feel very active and profitable during this high, it is a great stimulant.
     I've heard that forthane (DMAA) is a similar compound to propylhexedrine-does anyone have info on DMAA?


----------



## closeau

I was always told to soak the cotton out da benedrex from the inhaler. I'd let I soak for an hr take a shower or something then drink the lemon shot after an hr. Def got me goin. I forgot about benedrex. I take Adderal now so I guess I haven't thought about it lately but for cheap price might be something I add to my list everyday
Oh yeah soak with lemon juice. Thanks for remininding me Benzedrexxx


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

closeau said:


> I was always told to soak the cotton out da benedrex from the inhaler. I'd let I soak for an hr take a shower or something then drink the lemon shot after an hr. Def got me goin. I forgot about benedrex. I take Adderal now so I guess I haven't thought about it lately but for cheap price might be something I add to my list everyday
> Oh yeah soak with lemon juice. Thanks for remininding me Benzedrexxx



I'll never forget the taste of those cottons, ick


----------



## closeau

Bitter as shit, haha. Good call


----------



## armoredslug

I used to soak the cottons in a shot of whiskey.  Oaky.  Tasted awful but the shot added slightly to the effects.


----------



## closeau

Dam, that's tough


----------



## snazzy_sn

straight bath salts and spice lolololol


----------



## Pill2Chill

AnonFury said:


> Nitrous kills brain cells man. Literally.



This is just not true. It's about the only safe inhalant. The only thing it does with extremely chronic use, is cause a vitamin B12 defficiency.
Don't post misinformation please. 8(


----------



## Tryptamino

Alcohol, nitrous oxide, kratom and tobacco are regulars around casa de trypta, all are extremely enjoyable drugs, and are perfectly legal to buy at the store.


----------



## snazzy_sn

1.)DXM
2.)Spice


----------



## SirTophamHat

Gonna go pick up some dxm  later this week myself, avoidant personality disorder been flaring up bad and I need dat beautiful dissociation.


----------



## NorCoPolo10

Id have to say the best legal high would be kratom. Ive experimented alot with it trying to find the most potent way. I found capsules do nothing. Makng it into tea is by far the strongest. Boil water, then put in your kratom powder ( i do 5g or 7 g depending on how much i have ) soft boil for 20min, then simmer for 15, cool for 15, add honey , sugar. It does the trick but sadly only last about 30min. Better than nothing


----------



## SirTophamHat

If kratom is lasting 30 minutes you're doing it wrong.


----------



## armoredslug

^ I concur.


----------



## NorCoPolo10

Yup 30min. Dont see how i could be doing wrong.  Same goes for norcs. Take 2 at once , feel them for maybe hour tops. Try and space them out. 2 evrry couple hours bc they are expensive. My guess is i have a high tolerance from my pill addiction. But if theres a way to make kratom last longer, enlighten me


----------



## armoredslug

I suppose that your pill tolerance has a large part to do with it.  I toss and wash and the effects last for four to five hours for me, but I don't have any opiate tolerance.  But for only 30 minutes of activity, I don't know that I'd still use kratom.  I hope that you find a way to lengthen the effects!


----------



## SirTophamHat

sorry for coming off as an ass, ive just never heard of kratom lasting 30 minutes.  it lasts hours, more than a few, for most people.  regardless of roa.  if your tolrance is high that shouldnt really affect duration, only dose. oh well.  im sorry you only get 30 minutes out of it.


----------



## NorCoPolo10

I still drink it daily if i dont have my pills. Even though its a short high for me it takes away withdrawls of not having norcs. Takes away leg cramps, RLS, slight depression. So im pleased with it i suppose. I tried toss and wash but didnt feel it. Im just a weirdo :/  lol


----------



## rettolb1

5mapb hands down, when it was plentiful and cheap anyway.. I liked it more than actual mdma in some ways. My girlfriend and i had some pretty amazing and deeply therapeutic sessions on this chem. 

Close second aphp. Out of all the pyrolavones this one was the only one that grabbed my attention...and my soul for a bit lol. Im usually not a speeder guy but holy shit did i love it. Im kinda glad its much harder to source atm. (Still around but.... I just pretend its not lol)


----------



## Keif' Richards

Scripture.


----------



## NorCoPolo10

Does Anyone know what this is ?


----------



## legalizeall

Legal drugs are lame. And with all these new drugs from china its getting dangerous. Man up and just go get a real bag of somethin.


----------



## theGirlWithBlueHair

legalizeall said:


> Legal drugs are lame. And with all these new drugs from china its getting dangerous. Man up and just go get a real bag of somethin.



You can buy a lot of legit research chemicals online.  They are pure and quite potent and they are real drugs.  Street drugs are the ones that are risky and dangerous.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

theGirlWithBlueHair said:


> You can buy a lot of legit research chemicals online.  They are pure and quite potent and they are real drugs.  Street drugs are the ones that are risky and dangerous.



RCs
Getting sent wrong or cut chemical
Legal issues, customs, etc
Long term effects unknown

Street drugs
Quality is random 
Could be arrested, assaulted, murdered, robbed, etc 


There is a ton of pros and cons I'm failing to mention, but neither are 100% safe.  The mental gymnastics people must go through to argue RCs being completely safe is astounding


----------



## theGirlWithBlueHair

The chemicals being cut is not a problem if you buy from the right vendors.  Most of the send certificates of analysis.  Most of them are legal as well.  You might have problems with the cathinone analogues, though.  The DEA is very fucking tough on those.  I'm not saying they are completely safe.  I was saying that they are actually really drugs, which legalizeall was implying they weren't because they aren't well-known street drugs.  Which is a bullshit belief.  I just needed to correct his misperception is all.  

Just like people who say DXM isn't a real drug because you can buy it over the counter, when it is a potent dissociative similar to ketamine.


----------



## closeau

Is it best to learn to make your DMT than buy it it? Hew involved s t?


----------



## SirTophamHat

making dmt is extremely complicated.  youre talking a synthesis.

extracting dmt is not--first finding the proper components of the extraction would prove more difficult.

dmt is technically illegal anyway though. if we were talking of it in the context of being legal... id 100% agree as to it being the best.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

PetalToTheMetal said:


> The mental gymnastics people must go through to argue RCs being completely safe is astounding



LOL yeah. "This drug was literally just invented a couple years ago, but don't worry, it's completely safe!"


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Burnt Offerings said:


> LOL yeah. "This drug was literally just invented a couple years ago, but don't worry, it's completely safe!"



Very true.  I know people who are big into RCs including highly educated people who you would think would know better, who have access to better drugs and yet they take them like candy and want to be lab rats.  I'm glad I never used any RCs.  Even the cannabinoid research chemicals I remember when those first came out in the very early 00s friends of mine talked about using spice and I thought it was one of those fake smoking blends of herb that you used to see advertised in high times, and I had access to the real stuff so I stayed far away from it.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

theGirlWithBlueHair said:


> The chemicals being cut is not a problem if you buy from the right vendors.  Most of the send certificates of analysis.  Most of them are legal as well.  You might have problems with the cathinone analogues, though.  The DEA is very fucking tough on those.  I'm not saying they are completely safe.  I was saying that they are actually really drugs, which legalizeall was implying they weren't because they aren't well-known street drugs.  Which is a bullshit belief.  I just needed to correct his misperception is all.
> 
> Just like people who say DXM isn't a real drug because you can buy it over the counter, when it is a potent dissociative similar to ketamine.



Oh. My bad. I apologize if I came off as a dick 



Burnt Offerings said:


> LOL yeah. "This drug was literally just invented a couple years ago, but don't worry, it's completely safe!"



Made in China.. with love 



PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Very true.  I know people who are big into RCs including highly educated people who you would think would know better, who have access to better drugs and yet they take them like candy and want to be lab rats.  I'm glad I never used any RCs.  Even the cannabinoid research chemicals I remember when those first came out in the very early 00s friends of mine talked about using spice and I thought it was one of those fake smoking blends of herb that you used to see advertised in high times, and I had access to the real stuff so I stayed far away from it.



I thought the same thing when spice first came out. I made the mistake of trying it once, and it was probably the worst drug experience I've had even 6 years later. I know a lot of people who got addicted to it, and I swear they dropped 20 IQ points each. Scary stuff


----------



## bomber

Absynth mate. Actually, the second time I drunk it in my life (2 years after I first tried it) I realy loved it more than many "illegal" stuff. I had an energy drink before, then started taking one shot after an other. I didn't even feel drunk, just good mooded and fool of energy(sounds weird since we talk about alcohol, right?)
After drinking some good amount of it, I had some kind of an orgasmic feeling. I just lied down for a minute and started laughing from pleasure.
Then I woke and continued being light headed and good mooded.
I can't tell you that Absynth will make you feel the same way cause not everyone enjoys alcohol the same way(I think it must be genetic)


----------



## closeau

I've always been fascinated with that stuff. I could never find any when I was drink inking and wouldn't you know after a year of sobriety I find it. It was hard to turn it down but I did. I regret it but I just can't break my sreak


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Cts0115 said:


> I sure wish there was a way for me to get some of the old bathsalts. It was nice when headshops sold it. Anyone have any ideas on how to get it without shipping to house? Still living with parents and they don't hesitate at opening my mail. And are these websites ripoffs or are they for real



any ideas on how to get it without shipping to house?  

Likely impossible 


And are these websites ripoffs or are they for real


We can't really help you figure that out, since I think it would break the sourcing rule.


----------



## ArtVandalay

^

You could open a PO Box


----------



## Keeptryin1

It only lasts a couple hours at best for me before I feel like I'm coming off.  I literally just posted in the Kratom megathred tonight asking about this very issue and wondering if my opiate tolerance has something to do with it.  Any advice for extending the duration is appreciated.


----------



## Keeptryin1

Sorry still figuring out how to respond to a specific response.  Above post is about The Kratom posts.


----------



## closeau

Opiate tolerance has an direct effect on Kratom effects. That's why I don't use it. I got some last year and did like 10-12g ands nothing.


----------



## thelung

call me crazy, but runner's high is actually a pretty amazing buzz


----------



## PerfectDisguise

thelung said:


> call me crazy, but runner's high is actually a pretty amazing buzz


Very true


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

dunno about that hey


----------



## LandsUnknown

theGirlWithBlueHair said:


> You can buy a lot of legit research chemicals online.  They are pure and quite potent and they are real drugs.  Street drugs are the ones that are risky and dangerous.



I'd very much rather simply eat morning glory seeds than take research chemicals from the internet.  Why?  You have no idea what's in research chemicals, it could be anything.  Assuming you check with the company that the seeds are not treated, you know what is in morning glory seeds (you really have to check though because treated seeds can lead to liver/brain issues).  Plus, the seeds have been used at least since the Aztec times (thousands of years ago), and likely dating back well into the times of caveman IMO.  Who knows, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if the apes that evolved into humankind ate them, and I wouldn't be surprised if they also played a role in human evolution just like psilocybin mushrooms likely did.  I have never heard of anyone actually dying or suffering serious physical harm as a direct result of eating them (assuming they were healthy), and I bet pretty much any doctor would probably agree on this.  The same cannot be said of many research chemicals.  Plus, while this is an ineffable and highly debatable claim in terms of science, I believe that they put you in touch with the spirit world itself.  No research chemical has the kind of long and profound history of shamanic usage that MG seeds have, nor does DXM.


----------



## akush

K2 Spice would have to be my favourite legal high. I don't consume too much but whenever I do it's give a great felling. I occasionally buy this product for safe us from the following online store.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Peruvian torch cactus will almost always be my favorite. Mescaline is such an amazing psychedelic. Great body high along with a nice gentle trippiness. It made me social and outgoing too actually. I miss it a lot..


----------



## jchris

ADAM.  (MDMA).   It was legal the first two times I took it.  Banned in 85/86, yet it seems to still exist.  But now it's just not the same.  Who knew "banning" something would create problems (bunk/rip-offs, shady people, illicit markets, etc.) ???  We were doing just fine with it pre-ban,


----------



## crazyhairman

its all leagal if u dont get caught right  no jk  nothing like ten years ago we did moring glory seeds but jc it sucked for me


----------



## jchris

Yeah, morning glories (and Hawaiian Woodrose) contain LSA, which I am pretty certain is a C1 in the USA (so technically plucking a morning glory flower and eating it is a serious crime!)....

Morning Glories grow like crazy in temperate climates, including where I have lived.  No need to wait for the seeds: I've plucked a section of the plant/stem and chewed it up, because I am just that weird.  Actually, even though I will chalk it up as placebo effect, I swear I have sensed a clear psychoactive change, better than the rock-hard seeds.


----------



## closeau

Can you take too much dxm? Not at once, over time. I've been on a binge lately and was wondering if I'm doing damage to my brain. I scored some lsd this past weekend and the trip was so much cleaner and mellow. I was just was wondering cause like I've said I've taken a shitload of dxm this summer and find myself paranoid when sober and feel just, not right, lol. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## thewolfvillewolf

Nihonshu (sake) is legal worldwide. go to Japan and drink as much sake as you can handle. but don't get too drunk or you'll end up puking and making a fool of yourself, which is common in Japan.


----------



## jchris

You can buy Sake in the US/CA/EU/AU.  Not every liquor store carries it, but you don't have to go to Japan to buy Sake.

If I recall, in restaurants it is served warm.  Sounds weird maybe, but it does go down nicely...


----------



## dreamofrc

If you go back far enough every drug was legal at some point, plus some drugs are legal in certain countries and illegal in others.  If you are just talking about stuff you can buy at a local store then your options are pretty limited but when you include RCs and stuff you can find on the "darknet" the possibilities are endless.

There is a lot of grey area in just how legal various drugs are too because of the analog laws where they can interpret a drug as illegal just for being "similar" to one that is illegal.


----------



## thelung

poppy pod tea gave me one of the most euphoric opiate highs i've ever had


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

akush said:


> K2 Spice would have to be my favourite legal high. I don't consume too much but whenever I do it's give a great felling. I occasionally buy this product for safe us from the following online store.



Looks legit bro 

thank you for reading the rules by the way, so many people don't do that


----------



## WalkiingOnnAiir247

dont take any DXM products that contain acetaminophen (tylenol) in order to trip off dxm you'd have to take so much and if it contains tylenol youll be overdosing on tylenol and could possibly die because its bad for the liver. if you haven't heard of "triple c's", get them. They're corrissidon cough and cold and get the purple box it doesn't have acetaminophen in it


----------



## Tryptamino

I'd have to say plugging super concentrated poppy seed tea. its easily better than snorting heroin.


----------



## jchris

I'm something of a burnt-out old-timer.  Best legal high?  In what sense?  I was better off before I ever started, but anyway pre-1985 MDMA was pretty awesome.  (It was legal back then.)


----------



## Justin1020304

I took Kratom one time (insane amount) and Had such a great experience. It was like a high from weed without any paranoia at all


----------



## SirTophamHat

WalkiingOnnAiir247 said:


> dont take any DXM products that contain acetaminophen (tylenol) in order to trip off dxm you'd have to take so much and if it contains tylenol youll be overdosing on tylenol and could possibly die because its bad for the liver. if you haven't heard of "triple c's", get them. They're corrissidon cough and cold and get the purple box it doesn't have acetaminophen in it



yo everyone dont listen to this lunatic! triple C has chlorpheniramine maleate which will give you brain damage in high doses.  this has been documented.  most cough medicine formulations with DXM dont have APAP anyway.


----------



## jchris

crazyhairman said:


> its all leagal if u dont get caught right  no jk  nothing like ten years ago we did moring glory seeds but jc it sucked for me



Yeah the Morning Glory thiing never did much for anyone I have met.  In a prepared concentration, which I happened to be at a bowling alley where a friend worked, I did perceive some moderate depth-perception changes, and just a basic sense of well-being.   But it was not enough to really care to repeat it.   I take that back: morning glories grow like crazy, wild, in temperate climates.  To this day I can be walking along and find myself sort of automatically reaching down, grabbing a section of the vine/plant itself, and chewing away.   I think it might work better than the seeds, if prepared right.

Whoops -- this is about LEGAL highs, and LSA somehow got rounded up with LSD in the American DEA.  What a joke, huh, getting raided for morning glory possession!


----------



## jchris

SirTophamHat said:


> yo everyone dont listen to this lunatic! triple C has chlorpheniramine maleate which will give you brain damage in high doses.  this has been documented.  most cough medicine formulations with DXM dont have APAP anyway.



Too much of Tylenol or chlorpheniramine is seriously to be avoided, but that is true of true about EVERYTHING of course, including the DXM itself.

I am an older psychonaut (but not THAT old, just about 50)  but we never took DXM for a high.   I seem to recall hearing of a few people drinking the better part of bottle of Robotussin, but they never repeated it, and none of the stories sounded very pleasant.  It was likely a Tylenol version, so they may have been plain miserable.

I am SORT of curious to try the pure DXM that is available, but dissos get just too wild for me.  A couple of times they were WONDERFUL beyond belief, but for the most part, no.


----------



## jchris

Tryptamino said:


> I'd have to say plugging super concentrated poppy seed tea. its easily better than snorting heroin.



I don't doubt that enough of the morphine (and codeine, etc) found in concentrated poppy would get a person *seriously* high, but man you must get some really lousy heroin!


----------



## solidsnake77

Kratom without doubt, but are high possibilities that DEA place on Schedule I on 30th. Have a great therapeutical value to me, but too have nice effects that I love.


----------



## WalkiingOnnAiir247

Lunatic? Lmao no way. And duh it's obviously not good for you, as with all drugs. There's only a select few products that don't have Tylenol in it. Most do. Hahah


----------



## Cocaine_Brain

I would have to say that dextromethorphan (DXM) was the best legal high I've had. It's weird to type "best" legal high because every drug has its own effects.

I have tried codeine legally. It was prescribed to me. Codeine (with promethazine) was very very enjoyable, but I just felt like something was lacking. I had more of a body high going on than a mental high, something I didn't know opioids were really fond of causing. I know opioids give a body high, but there's a mental high that I get from it, and that's what I had been looking for. I also felt like I took a dose less than what I should have taken to really enjoy it, but that's because I had only one bottle of it.

I have also abused diphenhydramine (DPH), but I would never want to repeat that because it gave me an insanely uncontrollable bout of restless leg syndrome (RLS). Antihistamines have a history of causing that.

DXM is my type of drug because I oddly like being dissociated, and I find the "anesthetic" aspect of the drug to be interesting. It's not like the typical energetic high of a stimulant, calm and relaxed high of benzodiazepines, floaty high of opioids, or general high of marijuana. It's really fun to me, but what makes me hate is that it totally screws my speech and the DXM in particular has been shown to cause brain damage from repeated high-dose uses.

If you have tried and like phencyclidine piperidine (PCP) or ketamine -- both drugs being dissociative anesthetics -- then you will find DXM to be enjoyable. But use ketamine over PCP and PCP over DXM because ketamine is the least harmful [I think]. Also, DXM at high doses is like a low dose of ketamine or PCP, and even though DXM is in the same class, it has different effects.

I have wanted to try ayahuasca and salvia divinorum, both of which are legal "highs." They are more psychedelic in nature, however.

Alcohol and nicotine's legal highs are great, too. Nicotine really grinds my addictive gears right, so that's why I had to stop it and why I would recommend anyone not to continue using it.


----------



## BrentlyD

Poppy seed tea!  100% but you eventually pay the piper... believe me...


----------



## Ventrusii

DXM and Phenibut are close at the top, but DXM has to win because the comedown is more of a wonderful afterglow and seldom is it un-enjoyable. Phenibut on the other hand... I think I'd rather be shot with a paintball, naked. Twice. At least then, the pain (so to speak) would be over with faster and I wouldn't have to go through the cycle of "Never again" but saying fuck it every so often to the lure of the amazing effects Phenibut gives me (Like vomiting :D).

Now I thought I'd share as well the worst legal "highs" I've ever had. Kids, if you're going to do drugs, please try and find something besides DPH to try for your first time. I read a "trip report" of some teenager (this is 100% truthfully SWIM, I'm glad I'm not like this) who wrote lines such as: "The truth about this drug is that it is excellant, amazing, incredable, but its very hard to remember anything after I take it.", or, even better: "When I woke up, I was upset because I thought I had slept the high off, but then I moved my legs, and they were convulsing and shaking. It felt amazing!", or, somehow even better, " I don't remember waking up in the hospital. It's like I just appeared there. The first thing I do remember is blood being taken from me. Five viles I believe. No pain, and I am usually quite squimish about those things. They moved me to another hospital, and I was moving slow, shaking, in complete ecstasy. I believe I was in a straight jacket, but I'm just not sure.".

Just stop.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

MXE, no question about it. God how I miss thee, MXE.


----------



## morphine-dreams

As of now it's 4-aco-dmt. I had some intensely introspective thoughts and I feel re-set emotionally, never experienced that effect to such an extent from high dose mushrooms, acid, or various dissociatives. And the visuals are really awesome.


----------



## dotingmush

Hawaiian woodrose is the strongest in my opinion. Kanna is a good alternative to antidepressants and fun to snort.  Kratom is a good alternative to opiates.  San Pedro has been the most helpful in my life.  I only trust plant based legal highs.


----------



## CNSninja

My favorite legal high would probably be DXM, though it's been some time since I've used it in that way.  DXM is looked down upon and considered "childish" by a good many people since it's mostly dumb, experimental kids who get attracted to it, and DXM has a fairly "dirty" feel to it, but if you really look at it for what it is and what it's capable of and you ignore the stigma associated with it and its users, it can actually a highly useful and therapeutic drug.  I've had crippling depression my entire life, to the point where for many years I couldn't really talk with or make eye contact with anyone including my own mother, and for several days following a 900-1100mg DXM experience I'd be super-high-functioning with a real sense of hope, and I could even leave my bedroom and maintain eye contact with people.
If not DXM then perhaps deschloroketamine?  I don't know, DCK is so much less powerful than DXM that they're hard for me to compare very fairly.


----------



## Draq

I used kratom for 3 years with effexor, aside from tolerance, addiction  (1oz tea day), and lortab like withdrawal for three weeks - no problem.   Great shit at under 14g day.


----------



## Draq

First dxm trip we did an extraction.  Had 1.2g.  Was like 2 rolls... only split one bowl crappy weed,but ya weed doubles dxm


----------



## Draq

So glad the baby didn't get any.  Spice is addictive and is hard on your organs, especially kidneys!


----------



## Draq

Alcohol 
Kratom
DXM 
Amanitas + HBWR 
Caffeine


----------



## emkee_reinvented

Not only best legal high, not any more sadly, but natural and nutritional. Rich in certain vitamins and minerals.

Khat/ Catha Edulis


----------



## Gormur

Guayusa
Kava kava

I guess not technically legal, as somebody said earlier in this thread but opium tea is very good.  I haven't tried coca leaves or ephedra root, but those two are supposed to be potent

I find most things natural tend to be unreliable until you know what you're doing, but sometimes it's just a waste of time to even pursue them.  I think the OP had in mind these types of plants rather than mentioning OTC drugs and substances that require ID to buy, but I'm unsure so I'll mention; I've tried

Dextromethorphan 
Dimenhydrinate 
Salvia divinorum

I was left unimpressed by these, after several attempts I gave up.  I know not all drugs are meant to make you feel a certain way.  I'll just accept/respect that and move on

Peace


----------



## 4meSM

4meSM said:


> Magic truffles
> Nitrous and kratom too



Almost 5 years later and I still haven't changed my mind. Sadly magic truffles are only legal in the Netherlands.


----------



## tired of crap

I think that depends on what you consider legal. Are gray area rcs legal?

If so 4 aco dmt, ethlad And ald 52 come to mind. 

If we’re talking more strictly legal than I suppose it depends on where and when you live. 

For me in Canada, now, Id have to say dxm. Arguably powdered dxm may be less legal than syrups/robogels but dxm only syrups have become sparse here and robogels haven’t been around for a minute. Tbh both were always difficult to gulp down anyways


----------



## emkee_reinvented

Gormur said:


> Guayusa
> Kava kava
> 
> I guess not technically legal, as somebody said earlier in this thread but opium tea is very good.  I haven't tried coca leaves or ephedra root, but those two are supposed to be potent
> 
> I find most things natural tend to be unreliable until you know what you're doing, but sometimes it's just a waste of time to even pursue them.  I think the OP had in mind these types of plants rather than mentioning OTC drugs and substances that require ID to buy, but I'm unsure so I'll mention; I've tried
> 
> Dextromethorphan
> Dimenhydrinate
> Salvia divinorum
> 
> I was left unimpressed by these, after several attempts I gave up.  I know not all drugs are meant to make you feel a certain way.  I'll just accept/respect that and move on
> 
> Peace


Salvia 5x extract had me overimpressed. 

Coca leaf underimpressed, but ephedra is decent. To bad Opium Papaver nauseates me.


----------



## Gormur

emkee_reinvented said:


> Salvia 5x extract had me overimpressed.
> 
> Coca leaf underimpressed, but ephedra is decent. To bad Opium Papaver nauseates me.


My salvia extract was 15x and I chain smoked it till it was gone.  At least it had a nice earthy taste.  I bet it's one of those things where the quality of the plant determines whether it's active at all, which is a shame.  I don't regret trying it though

Opium or poppy tea is soothing.  When seeds were available at local grocery stores, I would empty a 5lb bag into a pitcher of cold water, strain the goop in cheese cloth a dozen times and drink it.  I've since had stronger opiates but I still remember it being strong, like when I first tried it I stood up and couldn't feel my legs.  I was like h_ow am I doing this? _Haha


----------



## Jabberwocky

I like jenkkem. I make it in my balcony and get high off that.


----------



## Gormur

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I like jenkkem. I make it in my balcony and get high off that.


Sounds dangerous.  Is it flammable?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Gormur said:


> Sounds dangerous.  Is it flammable?


Google it, it's real good shit. Literal shit.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BBC News | Africa | Children high on sewage
		

I'm oldschool. Got my methods from 1999 article.


----------



## Gormur

Oh I've heard about that.  I was wondering if you cleaned it up to make it safe


----------



## emkee_reinvented

emkee_reinvented said:


> Salvia 5x extract had me overimpressed.
> 
> Coca leaf underimpressed, but ephedra is decent. To bad Opium Papaver nauseates me.


As you had no effect from  Salvia maybe for the better. During my trip i was glued to the floor while a table foot seemed to go right through my leg. evrerything was brought back to 2 dimensional. Gravity also increased at least that is how it felt.

The experience was alienating and time dilating. So it feel's like you are in there for quite some time.


----------



## whataboutheforests

I dont want to say alcohol is the best but apparently it’s my favorite as I use it every day. 

DXM is pretty nice. Ingesting is not that fun. Even with the gel caps, that’s a lot to swallow. And then u get a histamine release and whenever i took benedryl to counteract that, i just got really sleepy and passed out. 

Nitrous is probably the best legal high. Super easy to get, a tad expensive unless u find a good hook or a tank. But on its own its a pretty decent high and it’s excellent when combined with illegal drugs.


----------



## CfZrx

Seattle_Stranger said:


> If this isn't in the right place, I apologize, please move it.
> 
> So there's so many legal highs (not counting perscription drugs), I want to know what is the best one?  I know everyone has their different tastes, but I want to hear about good highs people have had that are 100% in compliance with the law.
> 
> For me, I'll have to go with salvia.  Amazing.
> 
> I also drank a bunch of kava tea and took 200mg of 5-htp, and that gave me a kinda of euphoric natural high, which was cool.
> 
> Anybody have good experiences?  Like, kratom, kava kava, nutmeg, poppy seed, etc..


Watch Sunshine Superman. Good legal high they take part in.


----------



## TripSitterNZ

Blue avatars was some blue pill sold here in shops was a synthetic psychedelic trip for 14 hours didn't have any ingredients listed on them but they ended getting banned along with all RC's in 2014 due to synthetic weed. Most likely they were AMT but there also 25i nbome capsules for sale legally in shops aswell til the cops banned it aswell after a few months. Salvia is still legal here never want to do it again though shit is crazy. BZP pills were legal in nz for a while but they were trash and nasty.


----------



## Arf

I got some Benzo Fury tablets from a headshop a few years ago before the crackdown, they were amazing!!!


----------



## nooodle

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I like jenkkem. I make it in my balcony and get high off that.



You're fucking disgusting!


----------



## Rectify

PEA


----------



## Tifftifco2

Gabapentin and dihydrocodeine. Im in the uk and get them on prescription but always use them within a couple of days because they are so nice after   a long stressful day at work . Wish they were easier to source. Also I have some poppy pods and seeds I grew myself. I have no idea what to do with them but from this thread I feel I need to try them! I grew myself by accident when buying seeds genuinely for flowers and now im like  free High but ni idea how much to take or how to make the tea!


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisCRAP

I would have to say my adderall script is pretty groovy.

It does wonders for my euphori--focus.


----------



## TumajNuri

1. Datura, Biperiden or any deliriant.
2. Legal opiates
3. Pregablin
5. Saffron 
6. Nutmeg (the best replacement for THC although I hate psychedelics)
7. Low doses of Chloroform


And the worst psychoactive/depressant Ive ever used is *ALCOHOL*


----------



## TumajNuri

nooodle said:


> You're fucking disgusting!


U should actually call the whole middle-east disgusting because *some of ppl there *orally consume scorpion's sting or camel pee to get high.


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> U should actually call the whole middle-east disgusting because *some of ppl there *orally consume scorpion's sting or camel pee to get high.



Now I'm picturing shady dudes in back alleys whipping out jugs of Camel piss from under their robes and whispering "you wantsomepiss? wantsomepiss?" lol


----------



## nooodle

TumajNuri said:


> U should actually call the whole middle-east disgusting because *some of ppl there *orally consume scorpion's sting or camel pee to get high.



man, piss and scorpions sting ain't as bad as inhaling shit fumes... All the braincells lost, and it was his own shit... ew cunt


----------



## TumajNuri

nooodle said:


> man, piss and scorpions sting ain't as bad as inhaling shit fumes...




Alright, but why would someone take animal/human urine or scorp's sting to "get high"? Is that a new fatwa or islam's new advice? Sorry i don't wanna cross the red lines. My hatred towards the weird culture of middle eastern might be something personal and totally irrelevant to the topic of this thread but but even in a country like Saudi Arabia where all psychoactives (including "nutmeg") are banned, ppl can at least learn to make their own (chemical/organic) legal highs.

The second way of getting your hands on legal psychoactives is being a doctor shopper.


----------



## schizopath

Tobacco easy major number one after not smoking for over a week


----------



## TumajNuri

BK38 said:


> "you wantsomepiss? wantsomepiss?" lol


Funny. You are talking about muslims, including your boyfriend called D.M.W. Talk to him if possible. Let him tell u the laughable fact about the tradition of drinking animal urine among SEMITIC PPL. Its sad to know that u are *the kind of person who mocks the tradition/religion of HIS OWN friend*. You are bored as hell and your friends are probably too busy to pay attention to your comments and that's why I am the only person u often tag and mess with.
He calls himself a professional arguer, yet he begs u to help him humiliate anyone that he is fighting with. (his last effort to start another fight with me failed because he did that OUT OF LOUNGE and now he is the only member on my ignore list. Soon u will be the next one although putting someone on ignore will not change anything)


----------



## TumajNuri

Guys... No matter what u are high on. Be careful of *what u say and where u post*.


----------



## mal3volent

TumajNuri said:


> Guys... No matter what u are high on. Be careful of *what u say and where u post*.



you should probably take your own advice on this one.


----------



## TumajNuri

mal3volent said:


> you should probably take your own advice on this one.



You're so right... But have u seen my first comment in this thread? How about the second one? Plus y totally misunderstood me. That is not an advice. That's a warning because BL isnt the right place for fighters. I just wanted to say, If someone is planning to fight with me in or out of lounge, I would suggest him a better place, like skype. Not bluelight.org


----------



## mal3volent

TumajNuri said:


> You're so right... But have u seen my first comment in this thread? How about the second one?



you mean the one where you said brought up camel piss and said you hate middle eastern culture? Yeah I read it. BK was just making a joke based off what you said.


----------



## TumajNuri

mal3volent said:


> you mean the one where you said brought up camel piss and said you hate middle eastern culture? Yeah I read it. BK was just making a joke based off what you said.



I apologize but he thinks i am known to be the most hated BL member because of small debate between us. Even i pleased him to stop tagging me because we both hate each other and the story behind this hilarious hostility is too long and too boring to be told. And...When i try to stop fighting and try to shake hand with the enemy to end conflict, the enemy rejects and finds it funny to continue the hostility, WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO?

Sometimes I try to be silent for a while, but he doesn't give up. All he does is looking for my latest post to reply in an intolerable way . He can't piss me off. The only way to solve this problem is talking to each other out of bluelight website.


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> I apologize but he thinks i am known to be the most hated BL member because of small debate between us. Even i pleased him to stop ragging me because we both hate each other and the story behind this hilarious hostility is too long and too boring to be told. When i wanna stop fighting and try to shake hand with the enemy to end conflict but the enemy rejects and find it funny to continue the hostility, WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO?
> 
> Sometimes I try to be silent for a while he doesn't give up. All he does is looking for looking for my latest post to reply in intolerable. He can't piss me off. The only way to solve this problem is talking to each other out of bluelight website.



Jesus man, get a grip, it was a simple joke I posted in response to what you wrote as Mal said. I just thought the idea of Camel Piss Dealers was funny, because it is. Nothing more to read into it than that. Maybe go drink some, it might calm you down or give you MERS.


----------



## TumajNuri

Alright... alright...

=
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I thought u were referring to a specific race of humans. Apologize, lets not talk about that. But honestly, do u really think im angry? Maybe u do but actually I'm not. At least not on this virtual world. I know i'll soon be too busy to be on bluelight and then, many bluelighters will take a deep breath, celebrate my absence and handout candies while i miss being here.




BK38 said:


> Maybe go drink some, it might calm you down or give you MERS.


----------



## nooodle

TumajNuri said:


> Alright, but why would someone take animal/human urine or scorp's sting to "get high"? Is that a new fatwa or islam's new advice? Sorry i don't wanna cross the red lines. My hatred towards the weird culture of middle eastern might be something personal and totally irrelevant to the topic of this thread but but even in a country like Saudi Arabia where all psychoactives (including "nutmeg") are banned, ppl can at least learn to make their own (chemical/organic) legal highs.
> 
> The second way of getting your hands on legal psychoactives is being a doctor shopper.



Can't disagree with that lol


----------



## TumajNuri

nooodle said:


> Can't disagree with that lol



Thank for your attention and response . I'm looking for an opportunity to create a thread to discuss "moving to a new spot/country where your "drug of choice" is hard/impossible to find. Being a doctor shopper might not be helpful either it costs a lot. How many doctors will u have to visit in order to get something "recreational"/


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Bungee Jumping


----------

